#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  جدیترین اخبار دنیای اینترنت|هفته چهارم اسفند

## tofighsob

*اپل سرويس "iWork.com" را قطع مي*كند

*گر شما براي ذخيره اسناد (documents) از سرويس iWork.com اپل استفاده كرده*ايد، از  ذخيره آنها پيش از ماه جولاي اطمينان پيدا كنيد.

، سرويس*هاي مبتني بر وب براي iWork (موسوم به iWork.com)، درون برنامه*هاي   iWork اپل براي ايجاد امكان به اشتراك*گذاري آسان اسناد براي استفاده  عمومي و خصوصي  ادغام شده بود.

اين سرويس در ژانويه سال ۲۰۰۹ به*عنوان يك سرويس بتاي عمومي  عرضه شد و در  پيشرفت*هاي مداوم سرويس*هاي مبتني بر كلود اپل با انتقال MobileMe به   آي*كلود، به همين شكل باقي مانده است.

اپل تصميم گرفته است كه iWork.com را  قطع كرده و برروي سرويس آي*كلود (iCloud) خود متمركز شود.

اين شركت در  اي*ميلي كه به تمام شركت*كنندگان در برنامه بتاي عمومي  iWork.com فرستاده، محبوبيت  آي*كلود را دليل قطع سرويس iWork.com عنوان  كرده و توضيح داد كه اين سرويس را در ۳۱  ماه جولاي قطع خواهد كرد و  فايل*هاي ذخيره شده در اين سرويس پس از آن ديگر در دسترس  نخواهد بود.

براي دسترسي به فايل*هاي ذخيره شده خود در اين سرويس، مراحل زير  را دنبال كنيد:
- وارد iWork.com در مرورگر وب خود شويد. 
- در اين سرويس با  ID اپل خود ثبت نام كنيد. 
- وارد صفحه اسناد به اشتراك گذاشته شويد.
- گزينه  down-arrow در كنار اسنادي كه خواهان ذخيره آن هستيد را كليك كنيد. 
- زماني كه  منوي drop-down ظاهر شد، گزينه format را براي دانلود انتخاب كنيد.

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*طرح*ريزي بي*بي*سي براي رقابت با آي*تيونز*


بي*بي*سي در حال طرح*ريزي يك سرويس دانلود برنامه است كه مي*تواند با   آي*تيونز  رقابت كند و با اين اقدام مي*تواند برنامه*هاي جديد و قديمي را   به فروش  برساند.

به گزارش ایتنا به نقل از ايسنا، بي*بي*سي در نظر دارد كه تمام    برنامه*هايش را براي دانلود در دسترس بگذارد كه براي هر كدام به*طور متوسط   مبلغ  ۱.۸۹ پوند دريافت مي*كند.

اين طرح موسوم به ‘Project Barcelona’ اقدامي در  جهت تبديل هر دو محتواهاي جديد و قديمي بي*بي*سي به پول است.
اگرچه اين طرح با  انتقاد برخي از توليدكنندگان مستقل كه نگران اين هستند،   اين اقدام به فروش DVDهاي  آنها ضرر برساند، مواجه شده است.

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هكرها پليس آمريكا را هدف گرفتند

*هكرهايي كه خود را با نام Antisec (اقدام ضد امنيتي) معرفي  كرده*اند، سايت شركتي را  كه فروشنده تجهيزات به مجريان قانون آمريكا مانند  پليس است، مورد حمله قرار  دادند.
 اين هكرها در صفحه اصلي سايت New  York Ironwork پيام "تقديم به جرمي هاموند" را ارسال كردند.

جرمي هاموند به  دخيل بودن در حمله*اي به انديشگاه استراتفور در سال گذشته متهم شده بوده و دوشنبه  پيش در شيكاگو دستگير شد.

اين هك نشان*دهنده دومين رخنه*ايست كه به*طور  آشكار با دستگيري*هاي اف*بي*آي مرتبط است.

اين گروه هكر Antisec، هفته گذشته  وب*سايت شركت امنيتي اسپانيايي پاندا كه  اين گروه آن را به كمك به پليس در دستگيري  ديگر اعضاي ناشناس متهم كرده  را مورد حمله قرار داد، در حالي كه اين شركت اين اتهام  را رد كرده است.

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ضريب نفوذ اينترنت در كشور 14.7 درصد!

*از مجموع ۲۰.۳ ميليون خانوار كشور فقط حدود ۴.۳ ميليون خانوار  در محل سكونت به  اينترنت دسترسي دارند كه از اين تعداد نيز ۴.۱ ميليون  خانوار معادل ۹۴ درصد  خانوارهاي شهري هستند.

 براساس نتايج طرح  آمارگيري از كاربران اينترنت از كل خانوارهاي كشور فقط  ۳۵ درصد رايانه شخصي دارند و  ۹۶ درصد داراي تلفن همراه يا ثابت هستند.

براساس نتايج اين طرح از مجموع  جمعيت كشور حدود ۱۱ ميليون نفر كاربر  اينترنت هستند و بر اين اساس ضريب نفوذ  اينترنت در كشور ۱۴.۷ درصد برآورد  شده است.

همچنين از اين تعداد ۱۰.۲ ميليون  نفر كاربر شهري و مابقي كاربر روستايي بودند.

ضريب نفوذ اينترنت در نقاط  شهري كشور ۱۸.۹ درصد ودر نقاط روستايي چهار درصد برآورد شده است.

بيشترين  ضريب نفوذ اينترنتي در نقاط شهري مربوط به استان تهران با ۲۳.۱  درصد و استان  مازندران با ۲۲.۷ درصد بوده است و استان سيستان و بلوچستان  با ۱۰.۵ درصد كمترين  ضريب نفوذ اينترنت در نقاط شهري را دارد.

براساس اين نتايج ۶.۴ ميليون نفر  معادل ۵۸ درصد از كاربران اينترنت در  كشور مرد بوده*اند. از مجموع كاربران اينترنت  ۲۶ درصد بين ۱۰ تا ۱۹ سال،  ۴۳ درصد بين ۲۰ تا ۲۹ سال و ۲۱ درصد بين ۳۰ تا ۴۴ قرار  گرفته*اند.

همچنين از كل كاربران اينترنتي كه در محل سكونت دسترسي داشته*اند  نحوه  دسترسي حداقل ۶.۹ ميليون نفر معادل ۸۳.۸ درصد دسترسي دايل*آپ بوده  است.

نحوه دسترسي حداقل ۱.۱ ميليون نفر معادل ۱۳ درصد نيز اينترنت ADSL بوده  و  كمتر از يك درصد كاربران از اينترنت بي*سيم استفاده كرده*اند.

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*چاپار آغاز به کار کرد*

پست*الکترونیک چاپار، با سرعت دسترسی بالا و بدون نیاز به احراز هویت شخصی افراد با  آدرسwww.chmail.ir آغاز به کار کرد.
به نقل از واحد ارتباطات دبیرخانه شورای  عالی اطلاع*رسانی، سرویس  پست*الکترونیک چاپار به عنوان یکی از محصولات مجموعه  سرویس*های چاپار که  تحت عنوان پست الکترونیک چاپار، ChMail (سی_اچ_میل) ارائه و  شناخته شده  است، با ساختار ساده و بر اساس خط و زبان فارسی، بدون نیاز به اخذ  اطلاعات  شخصی کاربران و با اختصاص یک گیگابایت فضا ارائه شد.
از مهمترین  شاخص*های این سرویس می*توان به سیستم ثبت*نام آنلاین، ساختار  بازیابی ایمن کلمه  عبور مبتنی بر روش*های مختلف رایج در دنیا، گستردگی  طراحی و پیاده*سازی به منظور  جوابگویی به تعداد بالای کاربران همزمان  سرویس گیرنده، یکپارچگی با پورتال مجموعه  سرویس*های چاپار، رمزنگاری  اطلاعات محرمانه براساس گواهی دیجیتال معتبر جهانی و  سرعت دسترسی بالا با  توجه به میزبانی در مراکز داده امن داخلی اشاره کرد.
سرویس  پست*الکترونیک چاپار پس از گذار از انواع تست*های امنیتی مبتنی بر  لایه*های مختلف  سرویس و تست*های فشار مبتنی بر آخرین تکنولوژی*های روز  دنیا، با استفاده از دانش  متخصصان داخلی کشور طراحی، پیاده*سازی و  راه*اندازی شده است.
این سرویس در حال  حاضر به منظور رمزنگاری اطلاعات از گواهی دیجیتال معتبر  جهانی(SSL) استفاده می*کند  که با توجه به جهانی بودن این گواهینامه بر روی  کامپیوتر شخصی تمام کاربران، به  صورت پیش فرض در سیستم*عامل پذیرفته شده و  مورد اعتماد است؛ یکپارچگی سخت*افزارها و  نرم*افزارها و همگونی سرویس در  لایه*های مختلف یکی از نکات قابل توجه است که  می*تواند بستری مناسب برای  کاربران فراهم آورد.
بر اساس اعلام واحد پشتیبانی  مجموعه سرویس*های چاپار، 10 اسفند ماه همزمان  با اولین روز از بازگشایی این سرویس،  بیش از 700 کاربر از شهرهای مختلف  کشور اقدام به ثبت*نام نموده و همچنان این تعداد  به صورت تصاعدی در حال  افزایش است.
بنابر گزارش واحد طراحی مجموعه سرویس*های  چاپار، سرویس ارائه شده، نسخه  اول از پست الکترونیک چاپار است و اواسط سال آینده  نسخه دوم آن با ظاهری  متفاوت و با قابلیت*هایی بسیار خاص در کشور ارائه خواهد شد؛  همچنین براساس  برنامه*ریزی*های صورت گرفته طیف وسیعی از خدمات ارزش*افزوده بر روی  این  سرویس به زودی ارائه خواهد شد.
گفتنی است مجموعه سرویس*های چاپار، نرم*افزار  مدیریت پست الکترونیک خود را  برای کامپیوترهای شخصی با نام شاطر و برای تلفن*های  همراه مبتنی بر سیستم  عامل*های آندروید، اوایل سال آینده در پورتال www.chaapaar.ir  ارائه خواهد کرد.
این پورتال با هدف ارائه انواع خدمات پشتیبانی به کاربران پست  الکترونیک  چاپار راه*اندازی و در حال ارائه سرویس است؛ کاربران جهت دسترسی به   کارشناسان سرویس*های چاپار می توانند با مراجعه به این پورتال به صورت  آنلاین و بر  خط، مشکلات خود را مطرح و جواب مورد نظر خود را دریافت کنند.
شایان ذکر است  پروژه مجموعه سرویس*های چاپار با حمایت دبیرخانه شورای عالی  اطلاع*رسانی و تلاش بخش  خصوصی طی 2 سال و اندی به ثمر رسیده و اکنون در  حال سرویس*دهی به کلیه کاربران  است.

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل  پلاس به برندهای تجاری برای کنترل صفحاتشان امکانات ویژه ای ارائه می دهد

* گوگل اعلام کرد که به زودی ویژگی جدیدی را به شبکه اجتماعی خود  اضافه می کند که از  طریق آن شرکت های تجاری قادر خواهند بود کنترل و  نظارت بیشتری بر پروفایل های خود  داشته باشند. این امکان جدید که این هفته  راه اندازی می شود به افراد بیشتری اجازه  خواهد داد تا در بخش برند گوگل  پلاس به فعالیت بپردازند. 

گوگل از طریق این  ویژگی به مدیران صفحات برند اجازه خواهد داد تا بفهمند  که چه کسانی صفحه آنها را به  اشتراک گذاشته است و یا دکمه 1+ را در  پروفایل آنها کلیک کرده است. گوگل همچنین  اعلام کرده که کاربران عادی نیز  می توانند به زودی کنترل بیشتری بر روی بخش اخبار  خود داشته باشند.

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*شرکت  Verizon برای منازل پهنای باند بیسیم ارائه می دهد

*     کمپانی بیسیم Verizon اعلام کرد که یک نسخه از سرویس پهنای  باند بیسیم خود را برای  استفاده در خانه های روستایی و دور افتاده که  دسترسی به کابل و DSL ندارند طراحی و  ساخته است. این خدمات جدید که با نام  HomeFusion شناخته می شود حتی می تواند برای  منازلی که DSL تنها گزینه  موجود برای آنها محسوب می شود بهتر باشد و بسیار سریعتر  از مودم های DSL  عمل کند. 

سیستم جدید HomeFusion می تواند رقیبی جدی برای  برای ارائه دهندگان پهنای  باند ماهواره ای که آخرین گزینه برای مکان های دور افتاده  محسوب می شود  باشد. سخت افزارهای مورد نیاز برای این سرویس جدید Verizon 200 دلار  هزینه  دارد و هزینه اشتراک این سرویس برای 10 گیگ ترافیک در ماه 60 دلار محاسبه  می  شود.

----------

*abady*,*jfrras*

----------


## tofighsob

*پسوردهای مورد علاقه  هکرها

* یکی از شایع ترین راههای نفوذ هکرها به سیستم های عادی و حتی  سرورهای شرکت های بزرگ  حدس زدن و استفاده از رمز عبور است. اما مشکل  اینجاست که پسوردهای ما کمی بیش از حد  قابل پیش بینی است. 

مطالعه جدیدی که توسط Trustwave صورت گرفته نشان می دهد  که 5 درصد از  کلمات عبور حاوی کلمه Password است. به طور مثال شایع ترین کلمه عبور   سیستم های تجاری کلمه Password1 با P بزرگ است. این 9 کاراکتر از دید اکثر  سیستم ها  از پیچیدگی لازم برای یک رمز عبور برخوردار است و اشتباه از همین  نقطه آغاز می شود.  اما کاربران می توانند با اضافه کردن پیچیدگیهایی  مانند علامت @ به جای A و یا  علامت دلار به جای حرف S رمز عبور خود را تا  حدودی ایمن تر کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*تلاش فیس بوک برای جذب کارکنان شرکت*های تخصصی کوچک

*فیس*بوک بزرگ*ترین شبکه اجتماعی دنیا یکی از تیم*های تحقیقاتی  شرکت ماونتین ویو  (Moutain View) را که در زمینه تجزیه و تحلیل رفتار  کاربران از طریق وب کم فعالیت  می*کرد، خریده است.

 فیس*بوک در  اوایل ماه جاری نیز گروهی از کارکنان شرکت Caffinated Mind را  که در زمینه طراحی  ابزارهای اشتراک فایل فعالیت می*کردند، جذب خود کرد.

به گزارش وب سایت  computer world اعضای این تیم هم اکنون در حال انتقال به  فیس*بوک هستند. طبق این  قرارداد فیس*بوک فقط اعضای تیم را جذب کرده است و  محصولات و فناوری*های تولیدی این  تیم همچنان در اختیار شرکت ماونتین ویو  باقی خواهد ماند.

شرکت ماونتین ویو  بر روی وب*سایت خود اعلام کرده است این افراد قرار است  در فیس*بوک کارهایی انجام  دهند که هیچ ربطی به فناوری*های کنترل چشمی  ندارد.
اعضای این تیم که Gaze Hawk  نام داشت رفتار کاربران در محیط وب را از طریق  وب کم تجزیه و تحلیل می*کردند و به  عنوان مثال واکنش آنها به تصاویر و  تبلیغات مختلف را بررسی  می*کردند.

فیس*بوک در اقدامی مشابه در اوایل ماه جاری میلادی گروهی از  کارکنان شرکت Caffinated Mind را جذب خود کرد.
کارکنان این شرکت در زمینه طراحی  سیستم*های اشتراک فایل تخصص داشتند. این  شرکت در وب*سایت خود گزارش داده بود که این  افراد قرار است بر روی طراحی  ابزاری کار کنند که کارکنان شرکت فیس*بوک به کمک آن  خواهند توانست  فایل*های یکدیگر را به اشتراک بگذارند.
در گزارش این شرکت به  صراحت اعلام شده است که قرار نیست این کارکنان بر روی سیستم اشتراک فایل برای  کاربران فیس*بوک کار کنند.

مسئولان فیس*بوک در مورد هیچکدام از این  قراردادها اظهار نظر نکرده*اند و قیمت آن را نیز فاش نکرده*اند.

----------

*abady*,*farah676*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*حل اختلالات اي*ميل و سرعت اينترنت به*صورت بنيادي و اساسي

*وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات با اشاره به ويژگي*هاي کاربردي  شبکه ملي اطلاعات  تاکيد کرد: اختلالات اي*ميل و سرعت اينترنت قطعا با وجود  شبکه ملي اطلاعات به صورت  اساسي و بنيادي مرتفع خواهد شد.

 رضا تقي*پور در گفت*وگو با  ايسنا، درباره اينكه (آيا اختلالات اي*ميل و  سرعت اينترنت با راه*اندازي شبکه ملي  اطلاعات حل مي*شود؟) اظهار كرد: با  توجه به اينکه در اين پروژه انتخاب پروتکل*هاي  ارتباطي در اختيار مديريت  شبکه است، قطعا با بومي*سازي اين پروتکل*ها، اين مشکلات  به صورت اساسي و  بنيادي مرتفع خواهد شد.

وزير ارتباطات تصريح كرد: فاز دوم  شبکه ملي اطلاعات تا پايان سال ۹۲  راه*اندازي مي*شود که در اين فاز بيش*تر بحث  بومي*سازي نرم*افزارها و ورود  در مديريت شبکه را با توجه به پروژه*هايي که امروز  نيز در دست اجراست،  تجربه خواهيم کرد.

تقي*پور گفت: فاز نهايي شبکه ملي  اطلاعات که تا پايان برنامه پنجم توسعه  در کشور عملياتي مي*شود، توسعه ظرفيت*ها و  استفاده از نرم*افزارهاي کاملا  بومي در حوزه مديريت شبکه ملي را به همراه خواهد  داشت.

وي در پايان ابراز كرد: اين برنامه توسعه*اي شامل موتورهاي جست*وجو،   پست*هاي الکترونيکي داخلي، سيستم عامل و ساير نرم*افزارهاي پايه مي*شود که  امروز  اکثر اين طرح*ها در سطوح مختلف در دانشگاه*ها و مراکز تحقيقاتي  تعريف شده و در حال  اجراست.

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*رئيس گوگل: وب درون یک وجدان جهانی  درحال رشد است

* رئیس گوگل در مراسم افتتاحیه نمایشگاه "سبیت 2012" گفت: وب چیزی بسیار  بیشتر از  شبکه ای از دستگاهها است. وب شبکه ای از ذهنها است که درون یک  وجدان جهانی درحال  رشد است.
CeBIT (مرکز اتوماسیون اداری، فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات) بزرگترین  نمایشگاه بین المللی رایانه در دنیا است.

این نمایشگاه همه ساله از هفته دوم  مارس در هانوفر آلمان در فضایی به وسعت 450 هزار متر مربع برگزار می  شود.
نمایشگاه سبیت از سال 1970 به عنوان بخش رایانه ای نمایشگاه بین المللی   هانوفر آغاز به کار کرد. از سال 1999 نمایشگاه سبیت علاوه بر آلمان در سایر  نقاط  دنیا نیز برگزار می شود که عبارتند از:
- سبیت آسیا در شانگهای چین
- سبیت  استرالیا در سیدنی
- سبیت اورآسیا در استانبول ترکیه
در سبیت 2012 که از 6 تا  10 مارس برگزار می شود بیش از 4 هزار و 200 ارائه دهنده از 70 کشور شرکت کرده  اند.
کانون توجه این دوره از نمایشگاه "مدیریت اعتماد" است که به مسئله مهم  تثبیت اعتماد و امنیت دنیای دیجیتال امروز می پردازد.
برزیل شریک نمایشگاه  سبیت

همه ساله یک کشور به عنوان "کشور شریک" نمایشگاه سبیت انتخاب می شود.  در  دوره 2012 برزیل به عنوان شریک رسمی این رویداد بزرگ فناوریهای رایانه ای  معرفی  شد.

برزیل از نظر وسعت، بزرگترین کشور آمریکای جنوبی است که به ویژه  سریعترین  رشد اقتصادی را در منطقه آمریکای لاتین به ثبت رسانده است و همچنان توسعه   نقش مهم خود را در تجارت جهانی ICT ادامه می دهد.

تجارت IT
سبیت 2012 در  کنار سایر مقولات به مقوله تجارت IT می پردازد. در این  نمایشگاه موسسات تحقیقاتی  بسیاری درباره موضوعاتی چون "اطلاعات بزرگ"،  "ابرهای محاسباتی"، "تجارت اجتماعی"،  تغییرپذیری و امنیت دنیای دیجیتالی و  با هدف توسعه راه حلهای تجارت الکترونیک،  برنامه های جانبی تجارت و  ابزارهای پیش نگرانه به بحث و تبادل نظر می نشینند تا  بتوانند راهکارهای  جدیدی در خصوص توسعه تجاری، تجزیه و تحلیل و مدیریت حجم وسیعی از  اطلاعات  در زمان واقعی دست یابند.
سخنرانی رئیس گوگل
در مراسم افتتاحیه  نمایشگاه سبیت 2012 "اریک اشمیت"، رئیس گوگل اظهار داشت  که امروز اینترنت توانسته  است مرزهای ملی میان کشورها را در هم نوردد.
اشمیت گفت: "وفاداری تنها به یک ملت  نیست بلکه به دوستان و علاقه مندیها  است و این چیزی است که همه چیز را برای  شهروندان، دولتها و جامعه تغییر  خواهد داد."
وی افزود: "من همیشه باور داشته ام  که وب چیزی بسیار بیشتر از شبکه ای از  دستگاهها است. وب شبکه ای از ذهنها است که  درون یک وجدان جهانی درحال رشد  است. وب تمام ما را از نظر احساس و عملکرد باهم متحد  می کند."
اریک اشمیت ادامه داد: "فناوری معجزه نمی سازد بلکه اتصال برقرار می  کند و  این اتصال حتی به میزان بسیار کم، زندگی ها را تغییر می دهد."
سخنرانی صدر  اعظم آلمان و رئیس جمهور برزیل
آنگلا مرکل- صدراعظم آلمان با اشاره به بحران  مالی که سراسر اروپا در بر  گرفته است در سخنرانی مراسم افتتاحیه نمایشگاه سبیت 2012  گفت: "به عنوان  اروپاییها ما باید یک منطقه بسیار ثابت را بسازیم و مطمئن شویم که  اقدامات  احتیاطی به موقع گرفته می شوند."
همچنین "دیلما روسف"- رئیس جمهور برزیل  در خصوص رشد اقتصادی این کشور  اظهار داشت: "در سال 2011، برزیل سومین بازار بزرگ  رایانه ها و پنجمین  بازار بزرگ موبایل در دنیا را به خود اختصاص داده بود. درحال  حاضر 61  میلیون برزیلی به اینترنت دسترسی دارند و این بازار به سرعت درحال رشد است.   در سال گذشته، در برزیل تعداد مشترکان باند پهن موبایل با یک افزایش  دوبرابری به 41  میلیون نفر رسید و 21 میلیون خانه با یک افزایش 30 درصدی  از سرویسهای تلویزیون پولی  استفاده می کنند."
رئیس جمهور برزیل افزود: "در ماه می، ما مناقصه باندهای  رادیویی ویژه توسعه شبکه نسل چهارم موبایل را در برزیل برگزار خواهیم کرد."

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*تغيير نام در انتظار فروشگاه  آندروئيد*

گوگل تصمیم گرفته که نام فروشگاه Android Market را به "Google Play Store" تغییر  دهد.
گوگل امیدوار است با تغییر نام فروشگاه رسانه ای دیجیتالی خود کاربران   جدیدی برای خود جذب کرده و رقابت بهتری را با اپل و آمازون در بازار به راه   بیندازد.
گوگل به تازگی سرویس های جدید فروشگاه کتاب و سرویس موسیقی در فروشگاه  خود ارایه کرده است.
آندرویید هم اکنون بزرگ ترین سیستم عامل گوشی های هوشمند در  دنیا به شمار  می رود و درآمد حاصل از تبلیغات این پلاتفورم به 96 درصد رسیده  است.
گوگل امیدوار است با افزایش سرویس های چندرسانه ای آنلاین موجب افزایش سهم  خود در بخش سرگرمی های دیجیتالی شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دسترسی به فروشگاه App Store اپل، برای ایرانیان آزاد شد 

* هنوز مدت زیادی از خبر خوشحال کننده آزادی چند سرویس های گوگل برای  ایرانیان،  نگذشته که خبر خوش دیگری از اپل برایتان داریم. فروشگاه اینترنتی App   Store اپل برای ایرانیان آزاد شده و دیگر نیازی نیست برای دانلود یک برنامه  ساده از  اپ استور، مجبور به استفاده از *** شوید. امیدواریم به کمک شما  کاربران  گرامی، بتوانیم  اندروید مارکت را برای ایرانیان آزاد کنیم و سهمی در شادی  شما داشته باشیم.




 دیروز خبر خوشحال کننده ای را از یکی از کاربران  زومیت دریافت کردم که  دوست دارم آن را از تریبون زومیت با شما در میان بگذارم.  خوشبختانه App  Store برای ایرانیان آزاد شده و دیگر نیازی نیست برای یک نرم افزار  ساده،  دست به دامن *** شوید.
 دیگر از خطای 1009 که مخصوص کشور های تحت تحریم Apple می باشد، خبری  نیست.
 امیدواریم به زودی اندروید مارکت هم محدودیت های  خود را برای ایرانیان از  میان بر دارد تا اجازه دانلود بی دردسر برنامه ها را داشته  باشیم. اگر  شما هم تمایل دارید در این دادخواست از گوگل شرکت کنید،

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*2012 جهنمي*ترين سال حملات سايبري

*متخصصان امنيت شبكه سال ۲۰۱۲ ميلادي را از لحاظ حملات سايبري «سال جهنمي» توصيف  مي*كنند.

 حملات هكرها به سايت*هاي دولتي و  شركت*هاي خصوصي هر روز در سراسر جهان در  حال وقوع است و تقلب در كارت*هاي اعتباري و  دزدي از طريق اينترنت مسأله  جديدي محسوب نمي*شود.

بر اساس تحقيقات شركت  نورتون، جرايم سايبري در سال ۲۰۱۱ ميلادي بيش از ۳۸۸  ميليارد دلار به اقتصاد جهاني  زيان وارد كرد كه اين رقم بيش از جرايم  ديگر از جمله قاچاق كوكائين و هروئين بوده  است.

متخصصان امنيت شبكه فرضيه*هاي مختلفي درباره افزايش حملات سايبري در  سال  ۲۰۱۲ مطرح مي*كنند؛ برخي معتقدند بروز مشكلات اقتصادي باعث بيكار شدن   برنامه*نويسان رايانه*اي شده و به تبع آن اين گروه*ها به سمت حملات سايبري  سوق پيدا  كرده*اند.

دسترسي آسان به رايانه در مناطق فقيرنشين جهان و شمار زياد جوانان  مستعد و  جوياي كار و گرايش اين افراد به سمت سرقت*هاي اينترنتي، از ديگر دلايل   افزايش حملات سايبري عنوان مي*شود.

حملات DDoS و بوت*نت*ها (botnets) از  اصلي*ترين جرايم سايبري محسوب  مي*شوند. حملات DDoS* بسيار ساده بوده و از طريق يك  نرم*افزار و بدون نياز  به اطلاعات برنامه*نويسي يا دانش IT صورت مي*گيرد. بوت*نت*ها  نيز شبكه*اي  از رايانه*ها متصل به اينترنت هستند كه توسط ويروس آلوده شده و تحت  كنترل  رايانه واحد يا «بوت مستر» درمي*آيند و هكر با استفاده از سيستم*هاي تحت   كنترل خود مي*تواند حملات سايبري انجام دهد.

زماني كه يك رايانه در معرض خطر  قرار مي*گيرد، هكرها مي*توانند علاوه بر  سرقت داده*ها و اطلاعات حتي سايت را نيز از  دسترس خارج كنند.

به گفته «كارل هربرگر» متخصص امنيت شبكه، انگيزه هكرها از  انجام حملات  سايبري تغيير يافته است و به تبع انگيزه*هاي جديد يا «هكتيويسم»، ابزار  و  تكنيك*هاي تازه براي حملات ابداع شده است.

اما در كنفرانس سايبري كه به  تازگي برگزار شد، مدير عامل لابراتور  كاسپرسكي هكرها را با افراط*گرايان كه به  حملات انتحاري و انفجار بمب دست  مي*زنند، مقايسه كرد.

روزنامه نيويورك تايمز  فهرستي از شركت*هاي آمريكايي كه احتمالا مورد حملات  سايبري از سوي هكرهاي چيني قرار  خواهند گرفت را منتشر كرده است.

برخي متخصصان شبكه ادعا كرده*اند كه در  حملات سايبري عليه شركت*هاي  آمريكايي هكرهايي از روسيه، فرانسه، تايوان و رژيم  صهيونيستي نيز مشاركت  دارند.

استفاده از ويروس، تروجان* و كرم*هاي اينترنتي  بدون وقفه ادامه دارد؛ اما  اصلي*ترين تهديد در سال ۲۰۱۲ جنگ*هاي سايبري خواهد بود.  تنش سياسي ميان  انگليس و آرژانتين، مشكلات روسيه با برخي كشورهاي همسايه،  جنگ*افروزي رژيم  صهيونيستي در خاورميانه از دلايلي است كه متخصصان امنيت شبكه سال  جاري  ميلادي را «سال جهنمي» از حيث حملات سايبري توصيف كرده*اند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*انرژی تخریبی اینترنت در حال تغییر شکل
*

تعجب نکنید ... اما سال ۱۳۹۰  نخستین سالی بود که در آن برای اولین بار  تعداد تجهیزات دیجیتال قابل اتصال به  اینترنت و امواج ارتباطی از تعداد کل  جمعیت ساکن بر روی کره زمین فراتر  رفت!

هم چنین در این سال برای اولین بار ظرفیت شبکه جهانی اینترنت به طور  کامل  تکمیل شد. اما شاید تاریخ فناوری اطلاعات هیچ سالی را به ناامنی و آسیب  پذیری  سال ۱۳۹۰ به خاطر نداشته باشد. بله ... تعداد ویروس*های رایانه*ای و  بدافزارهای  اینترنتی در این سال به رکورد ۲۰۰ میلیون مورد رسید و موج  عظیم انرژی*های مخرب در  اینترنت خسارت هنگفتی را به بسیاری از شرکت،*  سازمآنها و حتی بخش*های دولتی کشورها  تحمیل کرد. 

به گزارش ایتنا، با این وجود هر چند سال ۱۳۹۰، سال نسبتاً سختی  برای  نهاد*های امنیت رایانه و اینترنت بود، امّا اتفاقات بزرگ امنیتی و توجه   رسانه*های عمومی جهان به این اتفاقات مهم، سرآغاز مبارکی بود برای افزایش  محسوس  آگاهی کاربران عادی تر و غیر حرفه*ای*تر اینترنت که یا تازه به  دنیای بی*رحم وب پا  نهاده*اند و یا دچار یک فراموشی امنیتی مزمن (!) و  همیشگی هستند.

بد نیست  برای اطلاع از آن چه که در سال ۱۳۹۰ و در صحنه امنیت اطلاعات  رایانه*ای جهان گذشت،  نگاهی بیاندازیم به جدیدترین گزارش شرکت امنیتی  Panda Security از وضعیت امنیت  دنیای بزرگ فناوری اطلاعات ... به ویژه این  که شرایط فعلی به گونه*ای است که امنیت  اطلاعات رایانه*ای، حساسیت فوق  العاده*ای یافته، *تا آنجا که نهادهای رسمی و دولتی  کشورهای مختلف جهان  حالا اینترنت را به عنوان یک مسئله امنیتی ارزیابی  می*کنند.

بررسی*های اولیه پاندا نشان می*دهد که در سال ۱۳۹۰ و در مقایسه با  سال*های  گذشته، "بیشترین" حجم داده*های حساس و ارزشمند، "بزرگترین" شرکت*های تجاری   و مراکز سازمانی و نیز "بیشترین" تعداد شرکت*هایی که خود مسئول تامین  امنیت اینترنت  هستند، تحت حملات موفق (!) هکرها و نفوذگر*های اینترنتی  قرار گرفتند.

برای  مثال طی حمله به شبکه*های بزرگ Play Station شرکت سونی، بیش از صد  میلون کاربر  اینترنتی با مشکلات ناشی از سرقت اطلاعات شخصی وخصوصی مواجه  شدند... درست به همین  روش، ۳۵میلیون کاربر دیگر نیز از طریق نفوذ  خرابکارها به داخل یک شبکه بزرگ  بازی*های آنلاین با عنوان Steam Valve به  شدت آلوده شدند و ... 

امنیت شبکه*های اجتماعی در سال ۱۳۹۰
هرچند  دسترسی به برخی شبکه*های اجتماعی بزرگ در برخی از کشور*های جهان غیر  قانونی است؛  اما با این حال، این شبکه*ها سهم بزرگی از نقل و انتقال  کدهای مخرب و انتشار  آلودگی*های رایانه*ای را به عهده دارند. برای اینکه  قدرت شبکه*های اجتماعی را در  زمینه گسترش این آلودگی*ها درک کنید، کافیست  بدانید که پس از گذشت چند ساعت از مرگ  استیوجابز، خالق شرکت اپل، یک صفحه  جعلی و آلوده با نام وی در یکی از شبکه*های  اجتماعی مشهور ایجاد شده بود  که تنها در عرض چند ساعت و درست قبل از لحظه مسدود  شدن، ۹۰ هزار عضو ثابت  داشت.
این یعنی سرعت آلوده*سازی پنج کاربر در هر ثانیه  (!)


البته دراین سال برخی از شبکه*های مهم اجتماعی برای نخستین  بار موفق شدند  تا با اتخاذ تدابیر صحیح حفاظتی تعداد حملات مخرب علیه خود را کاهش  دهند  اما این در حالی بود که برای مثال در اوایل سال ۱۳۹۰ هک شدن صفحه مربوط به  یک  موسسه مالی مشهور در یکی از همین شبکه*های اجتماعی وارسال پیام*های  کوتاه مخرب به  مشتریان این موسسه، منجر به ایجاد خسارت*های مالی بسیار  سنگینی گردید . 
یکی  دیگر از تهدید*های مربوط به شبکه*های اجتماعی، انتشار بیش از حد  اطلاعات خصوصی،  شخصی و ارزشمند توسط اعضای این شبکه*هاست که برای بسیاری  نشانه نوعی صمیمیت آنلاین  به حساب می*آید اما برای خرابکاران اینترنتی که  تنها در جست*وجوی اطلاعات هستند،  خوراک مناسبی برای برنامه*ریزی حملات  اینترنتی محسوب می*شود.

وضعیت تبهکاری آنلاین در سال ۱۳۹۰
در وضعیت  فعلی، شاید هدف اصلی جرایم سایبر را تنها بتوان در یک جمله خلاصه کرد: "سرقت  اطلاعات ارزشمند و تبدیل آنها به پول نقد!"
درست به همین دلیل ساده، تروژان*های  banker که برای سرقت اطلاعات مالی و  اعتباری شما بکار می*روند ونیز حملات هدفدار و  نامحسوس علیه مراکز  سازمانی، پرطرفدارترین ابزار تخریب در اینترنت محسوب  می*شوند.
طبق آمارهای پاندا در سال ۱۳۹۰ بیش از۷۰درصد از کل کدهای مخرب کشف شده  در  سرتاسر جهان را "نرم*افزارهای تروژان" تشکیل می*دهند. این یعنی تقریباً از  هر ۳  ویروس رایانه*ای ۲مورد برای نفوذ نامحسوس و سرقت اطلاعات تولید و در  اینترنت منتشر  می*شوند.

از عجایب غریب سال ۱۳۹۰ که سابقه*ای از آن را در سال*های گذشته  پیدا  نکردیم، افزایش هدفمند حملات مستقیم به شرکت*ها و سازمان*های امنیتی است که   مهم*ترین آن حمله موفقیت آمیز به شرکت آمریکایی RSA و دستیابی به اطلاعات  حساس  مربوط به سیستم*های فوق امنیتی تصدیق هویت (SecurID) بود که یکی از  حساس*ترین  شرکت*های آمریکایی با عنوان Lockheed Martin را با مشکلات بزرگ  امنیتی نظیر نفوذ  مستقیم مجرمان اینترنتی به لایه*های دخلی شبکه*های  رایانه*ای مواجه کرد. کافیست  بدانیم که این شرکت، پیمانکار اصلی دولت و  ارتش ایالات متحده امریکا در حوزه خدمات  فناوری اطلاعات است تا به عمق شدت  ماجرا پی ببریم.


کمترین خسارت ناشی از حملات اخیر به شرکت RSA،  تغییر الگوهای رمزنگاری  برای بیش از ۴۰ میلیون کاربر ابزار و محصولات این شرکت در  سرتاسر جهان  بوده است. البته قبل از این تغییرات اساسی، کارشناسان امنیت اطلاعات   فهرستی از بیش از ۷۶۰ حمله مشابه به شرکت*هایی که از سیستم*های امنیتی RSA  استفاده  می*کردند رابه طور رسمی ثبت کرده*اند.

علاوه بر این، در طول سال ۱۳۹۰ نام  قربانیان مهم دیگری نیز از میان  شرکت*های Comodo ، Digi Notar، Symantec و ...،  تنها بخشی از این فهرست  بلند بالا را تشکیل دادند. در شش ماه گذشته دست کم پنج شرکت  بزرگ  صادرکننده گواهینامه*های امنیتی دیجیتال برای پایگاه*های اینترنتی و   ارتباط*های آنلاین، هدف حملات شدید وسرقت اطلاعات حیاتی واقع شدند که منجر  به بروز  اختلال*های امنیتی شدید در پایگاه*های مهمی مانند سرویس پست  الکترونیک شرکت گوگل  (gamil) گردید.

با این حال غیر از شرکت*های امنیتی، برخی از شرکت*های بزرگی  که در سال  ۱۳۹۰ هدف حمله، نفوذ و دسترسی*های غیر مجاز قرار گرفتند شامل صندوق   بین*الملی پول ،سازمان فضایی اروپا و ناسا، سازمان فضایی آمریکا، بانک سیتی  گروپ،  شرکت سونی و سگا ،پایگاه*های اینترنتی دولت بریتانیا و ...  بوده*اند. تنها در نفوذ  به پایگاه*های بازی*های انلاین شرکت سونی (PSN)،  اطلاعات محرمانه وشخصی بیش از ۷۷  میلیون نفر از کاربران و اعضاء این  پایگاه در اختیار هکرها و تبهکاران انلاین  قرارگرفت.

جنگ*ها و درگیرهای سیاسی در  اینترنت
در سال ۱۳۹۰ جنگ*ها و درگیری*های اینترنتی به عنوان*های خبری  ثابت بسیاری  از رسانه*ها و روزنامه*ها تبدیل شد. هر چند که سابقه این جنگ*ها دست کم  به  چهار سال پیش باز می*گردد اما نخستین جنگ اینترنتی در سال ۱۳۹۰، حملات   یک*جانبه*ای بود که از طرف یک گروه سازمان یافته علیه وزارت اقتصاد و  دارایی کشور  کانادا انجام شد. با این وجود که تحقیات اولیه نشان می*داد  این حملات از سرور*هایی  در کشور چین هدایت می*شوند. امّا هیچ*گاه شواهد  محکمی علیه ترتیب دهنده واقعی آنها،  یافت نشد.
درست یک*ماه بعد، شرکت*های امنیتی از عملیات "اژدهای شب" پرده  برداشتند که  طی آن بزرگ*ترین شرکت*های نفتی جهان مانند BP، SHELL و Marathon OIL طی   دو سال گذشته و به طور مستمر تحت حملات جاسوسی و آلودگی*ها شدید رایانه*ای  قرار  داشته*اند. باز هم مثل مورد قبلی همه راه*ها به چین ختم شد، امّا هیچ  گونه شواهد  محکمی علیه مقامات رسمی این کشور یافت نشد.

بعدها وزارت دفاع ایالات متحده و  بخش*های دولتی و نظامی در برخی از  کشورهای دیگر جهان، ارتش نروژ، وزارت اقتصاد  فرانسه و نشست جهانی گروه ۲۰  در فرانسه، دولت کره جنوبی، برخی صنایع ژاپن ،ارتش  ایالات متحده و ... تحت  حملات شدید و موفق رایانه*ای قرار گرفتند و ... بالاخره  برای نخستین بار  در تاریخ امنیت فناوری اطلاعات، سخنگوی وزارت دفاع آمریکا اعلام  کرد که  حملات اینترنتی علیه منافع این کشور، به مثابه جنگ حقیقی و واقعی ارزیابی   خواهد شد و واکنش مناسب در برابر آن اعمال خواهد گردید.
چین نیز برای اولین بار  اذعان کرد که از ابتدای سال جاری هدف بیش از پانصد  هزار حمله اینترنتی قرار گرفته  که نیمی از آنها از خارج از کشور برنامه  ریزی و هدایت شده*اند.

در اواخر  پاییز امسال نیز، تلویزیون رسمی ایران، تصاویری از یک هواپیمای  بدون سرنشین  آمریکایی را منتشر کرد که بدون وجود هیچ*گونه آسیبی به تصاحب  نیروهایش درآمده بود.  نکته جالب این جاست که ایرانی*ها گفته*اند که با هک  کردن سیستم جهت*یابی (GPS) این  هواپیما و تغییر مقادیر جغرافیایی، موفق  شده*اند تا بدون هیچ مشکلی این هواپیما را  به داخل خاک ایران هدایت کنند.

البته ۱۳۹۰، سال تولد یک ویروس رایانه*ای  جدید به نام Duqu بود که خاطره  ویروس مخرب ویروس Stuxnet را دوباره زنده کرد.هرچند  هیچ*گاه مانند  بلوف*های رسانه*ای و غیر فنی که در مورد استاکس*نت شاهد بودیم،  خسارت*های  قابل توجهی از طرف این بدافزار جدید هم ایجاد نشد، اما گوشزد دوباره*ای   بود به مراکز حساس و استراتژیک کشورهای مختلف تا به کامل*ترین وجه، وضعیت  امنیتی  وحفاظتی خود را تحت کنترل داشته باشند. یکی از خطرناک*ترین  شیوه*های انتقال این  ویروس، فایل*های ضمیمه نامه*های الکترونیک هستند که  معمولاً به صورت هدفدار به  اهداف مورد نظر ارسال می*شوند...


امنیت  سیستم*های عامل 
به جز سیستم*های عامل ویندوز که هنوز بزرگترین بستر  اجرایی بدافزار*ها و  کدهای مخرب محسوب می*شوند سیستم*های عامل دیگر نیز به نسبت  میزان کاربرد  رفته رفته اهمیت امنیتی پیدا می*کنند. در این بین، سیستم*های عامل Mac  و  Android که پس از ویندوز از بیشترین میزان محبوبیت برخوردار هستند، با رشد   تهدیدها و بدافزارهای سازگار با محیط خاص خود مواجه شده*اند...


بر اساس اعلام پاندا، درسال ۱۳۹۰ ما شاهد نخستین موج*های وسیع  وگسترده  حملات اینترنتی علیه سیستم عامل مک، بوده*ایم! جالب این که در ماه گذشته   میلادی یک تروژان کاملاً جدید با قابلیت سرقت اطلاعات مالی و بانکی ویژه  محیط  سیستم*های عامل مک در مقیاس بسیار وسیعی منتشر شد. این تروژان و سایر  تهدیدهای  رایانه*ای ویژه Mac ، شرکت*های امنیتی و نیز رسانه*های بزرگ  جهان را تا حد بیشتری  نسبت به امنیت این نوع از سیستم عامل که تا کنون  بدون ویروس و کاملاً امن تلقی  می*شد،* حساس کردند. به هر حال رفته رفته  کاربران سیستم*های عامل شرکت Apple هم  باید درک کنند که دیر یا زود باید  بدافزارهای سازگار با Mac را جدی بگیرند.
در  مقایسه با Mac، سیستم عامل اندروید شرکت گوگل، در مدت زمان  کوتاه*تری به  یک هدف مورد علاقه برای خرابکاران اینترنتی تبدیل شد. دلیل آن هم  استفاده  از این سیستم عامل محبوب در بسیاری از تلفن*های همراه هوشمند و نیز   تبلت*های خوش نقش و نگار موجود در بازار است. بدون شک، در آینده*ای نزدیک،  تصور  سیستم عامل اندروید هم بدون استفاده از نرم*افزارهای امنیتی غیر ممکن  خواهد بود.  
در ابتدای سال ۱۳۹۰ ویروس trj/adrd.A ویژه سیستم عامل اندروی در حالی کشف  شد که  فروشگاه مرکزی Google در کشور چین، به عنوان نخستین عامل انتشار این  ویروس معرفی  شد.

Trj/adrd.A بازخورد رسانه*ای و عمومی شدیدی داشت و توجه جدی بسیاری از   کارشناسان را به امنیت آسیب*پذیر سیستم عامل اندروید جلب کرد. از آن پس  کدهای مخرب  ویژه سیستم*عامل اندروید یکی پس از دیگری تولید و از روش*های  مختلف منتشر شدند که  یکی از آنها آپلود فایل آلوده در فروشگاه*های رسمی و  مرکزی گوگل بوده است! بنابراین  پیش*بینی*ها نشان می*دهند که با افزایش  بیشتر سهم اندروید در بازار سیستم عامل،  توجه خرابکاران و در نتیجه تعداد و  تنوع بدافزار*های ویژه این سیستم*عامل هم افزایش  پیدا کند.

اعتراض*های سیاسی اجتماعی در  اینترنت
حالا اینترنت و فضای مجازی به علت خصوصیت*های ویژه*ای که از آن   برخوردارند، به محلی مناسب برای اعتراض*های اجتماعی و سیاسی تبدیل شده*اند.   نمونه*هایی از این اعتراض*ها را در کارزار تسخیر وال*استریت و انقلاب*های  کشورهای  عربی مشاهده کرده ایم. اما مشکل اینجاست که شاید اعتراض*های  اینترنتی برای نیل به  اهداف اجتماعی یا سیاسی کاربران مؤثر واقع شود، اما  حتماً به خشونت وناامنی اطلاعات  در شبکه جهانی وب دامن می*زند، برای مثال  در ابتدا تا اواسط سال ۱۳۹۰، درگیری*های  سیاسی میان طرفداران انقلاب مصر و  دولت نظامی این کشور به سرتاسر اینترنت گسترش  یافته بود.حمایت برخی  گروه*های اینترنتی که خود را مدافع حقوق بشر و آزادی بیان  معرفی می*کنند  مانند گروه ناشناس (Anonymous) نیز در گسترش این اعتراض*ها و البته   پس*لرزه*های آن در سرتاسر شبکه وب،* بی*تأثیر نبوده است. 

در مورد دیگر،  تنها درگیری لفظی بین شرکت امنیتی HBGary و گروه Ananymous  بود که منجر به هک شدن  این شرکت و نشت اطلاعات سازمانی و محرمانه شامل  نامه*های الکترونیک اعضا و یا  مخاطبان این شرکت و البته انتشار عمومی آنها  در اینترنت گردید. محتویات برخی از این  ایمیل*ها، حاوی اطلاعات غیر  اخلاقی و غیر حرفه*ای بود که به شدت بروی اعتبار و  حیثیت HBGary به عنوان  یک شرکت امنیتی قابل اعتماد تاثیر منفی گذاشت.

البته  کارنامه گروه Anonymous که خود را تنها یک گروه معترض معرفی می*کند،  پر است از  حملات اینترنتی علیه شرکت*ها، مراکز و سازمان*های بزرگ که شرکت  سونی، سازمان  بازرگانی ایالات متحده، دفتر مرکزی پلیس اسپانیا، و ده*ها  مرکز و سازمان دولتی  دیگر...

Lulz Sec گروه اعتراضی دیگری است که در اوایل سال جاری از گروه  Ananomous  جداشد، و فعالیت*های تخریبی خود را بروی سرقت اطلاعات از شرکت*های کوچکتر   با ضریب امنیتی پایین*تر و همچنین اجرای حملات تکذیب سرویس DoS علیه مراکز  مهمتر  متمرکز کرد.

در اواسط سال ۱۳۹۰ دو گروه جدا شده برای انجام یک عملیات مهم  بار دیگر به  هم پیوستند.عملیات جدید آنها در واقع اعلام جنگ به تمام مراکز دولتی و   سیاسی جهان بود، به این صورت که آنها از تمام اعضاء و طرفداران خود خواستند  تا بدون  محدویت به هر مرکز دولتی و سیاسی در گوشه و کنار جهان حمله کنند و  پس از به دست  آوردن اطلاعات محرمانه، آنها را در اینترنت منتشر نمایند.  اما چندی بعد با دست  گیرشدن چند تن از اعضای اصلی این دو گروه فعالیت آنها  اندکی کاهش یافت .در حال حاضر  ۴۰ نفر از اعضای گروه Anaymous که چندی پیش  توسط FBI دستگیر شدند منتظر دادرسی  وحکمی هستند که ممکن است از ۵ تا ۱۰  سال زندان باشد.

اما مهمترین و جدیدترین عملیات گروه Anonymous ، سرقت اطلاعات  مالی  اعتباری و محرمانه هزاران مشتری شرکت امنیتیStratfor و دسترسی به حساب*های   بانکی آنها برای کمک به مراکز خیریه بود! علاوه بر این، در هفته گذشته  آنها بخش  کوچکی از ۲۰۰ گیگابایت اطلاعاتی که بنا بر ادعای آنها از این  مرکز سرقت کرده بودند  را در شبکه جهانی اینترنت منتشر کردند. در اوایل و  نیز در اواخر سال ۱۳۹۰ گروه ویکی  لیکس هم به همکاری با Ananymous پرداخت و  بخش بزرگی از اطلاعات شرکت Stratfor را در  اینترنت منتشر کرد. این نه  نخستین اما بزرگترین همکاری ویکی لیکس با هکرهای  اینترنتی در زمینه سرقت و  انتشار اطلاعات محرمانه بوده است.

پیش*بینی*ها برای سال ۱۳۹۱
بنا بر گزارش  پاندا، شرایط فعلی امنیت جهانی اطلاعات نشان می*دهد که حمله  به شرکت*ها، و مراکز  سازمانی بزرگ، جاسوسی اطلاعات، جنگ*ها و در گیری*های  سیاسی در اینترنت و شبکه*های  اجتماعی بزرگترین نگرانی*های امنیتی در سال  ۱۳۹۱ خواهند بود. البته تا کنون هیچ  دوره زمانی در تاریخ امنیت اطلاعات  رایانه*ای به اندازه سال ۱۳۹۰ برای شرکت*های  بزرگ و مراکز دولتی به این  اندازه سخت و دشوار نبوده است. اما سال ۱۳۹۱ بدون شک از  این لحاظ دشوارتر  هم خواهد بود.

تهدیدهای مربوط به تلفن همراه:
هرچند  بیشتر شرکت*های تولید کننده ضدویروس که از ده سال گذشته وضعیت  امنیتی تلفن*های  همراه و میزان رشد تهدیدها وبد افزارها برای این ابزارهای  ارتباطی را نگران کننده  پیش بینی کرده بودند و به تولید برنامه*های ضد  ویروس برای تلفن*های همراه پرداختند،  اما وضعیت تهدیدها آن چنان که  می*بینیم آنقدرها نگران کننده نشد... هرچند سیستم  عامل اندروید، ان هم به  دلیل استفاده دراغلب "تبلت*ها" توانست بدافزارهای خطرناک*تر  و بیشتری را  به سمت خود جلب کند...
بنابر این سال آینده نه با سرعتی حیرت*آور  بلکه آهسته آهسته سیستم*عامل  اندروید به هدفی خاموش برای خرابکاران اینترنتی تبدیل  خواهد شد.هر چند  سیستم*های پرداخت پول از طریق تلفن*های همراه به شرطی که به  محبوبیت و  شهرت خوبی میان کاربران دست پیدا کنند هدف بهتر و سریع تری برای تبهکاران   سایبری خواهند بود.

و در نهایت  ویندوز8
نسخه نهایی سیستم عامل ویندوز8 که در اواخر سال ۲۰۱۲ به بازار  خواهد آمد،  تاثیر چندانی بر وضعیت امنیتی سال آینده نخواهد داشت اما می*تواند سال   ۱۳۹۲ را به یک سال کاملاً آلوده و پیچیده تبدیل کند زیرا قابلیت*های  اشتراکی در  ویندوز8 افزایش چشم*گیری یافته وهمین موضوع در افزایش تولید و  انتشار وسیع  ویروس*های رایانه*ای موثر خواهد بود.

مطمئن باشید که از میزان "انرژی  تخریبی" اینترنت به هیچ عنوان کاسته  نخواهد شد، بلکه این انرژی مخرب، تنها از شکلی  به شکل دیگر تبدیل می*شود و  از محیطی به محیط دیگر می*لغزد، بنابراین در سال ۱۳۹۱  باید بیشتر از  اینها نگران وضعیت امنیت رایانه و شبکه خود باشید ... 

شاید  بتوان دریک جمله وضعیت امنیت سال ۱۳۹۱ را این گونه خلاصه کرد: 
شما در هر جا که  باشید، در خانه، در محل کار، در سفر، بر بالای آسمان*ها  یا اعماق دریاها، و یا از  هر نوع ابزار دیجیتالی که استفاده کنید، از حمله  ویروس*های رایانه*ای و حملات مخرب  در امان نخواهید بود. پس به راهکار  مناسب فکر کنید ...

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*حملات انتقام جویانه گروه هکرهای Anonymous به مراکز  امنیتی


*AntiSec، شاخه عملیاتی وابسته به گروه مشهور هکرهای Ananymous،  طی اطلاعیه*ای اعلام  کرد که به تلافی بازداشت پنج نفر از سران اصلی این  گروه، پایگاه*های اینترنتی مربوط  به شرکت امنیتی Panda Security را هدف  حملات اینترنتی خود قرار داده است.
، دلیل این حملات را همکاری موفقیت*آمیز شرکت پاندا با  نهادهای امنیت  بین*المللی در زمینه کشف و ردیابی فعالیت*های تخریبی گروه آنانیموس  اعلام  کرده که منجر به دستگیری ۲۵ نفر از اعضای فعال و به ویژه پنج تن از سران  اصلی  آن گردیده است.

این گروه طی پیغامی که علیه شرکت Panda Security منتشر کرده،  این شرکت را  به همکاری با و دریافت پول از نهادهای امنیتی و قانونی، تلاش در توقف   فعالیت*های اعتراضی و اجتماعی این گروه، خیانت و کمک به بازداشت و زندانی  کردن ۲۵  عضو فعال گروه آنانیموس متهم کرده است.

هر چند شرکت Panda Security، این  حملات اینترنتی را "ناموفق" ارزیابی کرده  و اظهار داشته که هکرهای آنانیموس در  دستیابی به اهداف اصلی خود از جمله  دسترسی به پایگاه*های داده و سایر اطلاعات  محرمانه موفق نبوده*اند، اما  دسترسی محدود خرابکاران به یک سرور فرعی و خارجی که  میزبانی*کننده بخش  بازاریابی و فروش بین*المللی و نیز برخی از وبلاگ*های  اطلاع*رسانی شرکت  پاندا بوده را تأیید نموده است. 

گروه AntiSec. همچنین با  اعلام هشدار علیه برخی دیگر از شرکت*ها و نهادهای  امنیتی مانند پلیس فدرال آمریکا،  این سازمان*ها را به حملات  انتقام*جویانه تهدید کرده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*IPTV نمونه*اي از خدمات شبكه*هاي داخلي

*IPTV يا تلويزيون اينترنتي يكي از نمونه*هاي خدمات شبكه داخلي حساب مي*شود كه در  كشورهاي پيشرفته خيلي قبل*تر ايجاد شده است.

 با تاكيد بر اين*كه تلويزيون  اينترنتي يكي از اقدامات در اين بستر بوده   است، تصريح كرد: تلويزيون اينترنتي كه  چندي است در كشور ما هم جلوه كرده و   ارگان*هايي چون صدا و سيما و مخابرات را بر آن  داشته تا چنين سرويسي را   عرضه كنند، يكي از اقدامات در كشورهاي پيشرفته تلقي مي*شود  كه در گذشته   انجام شده، سرمايه*گذاري آنها برروي چنين اقداماتي مربوط به سال*هاي  پيش   است و ديگر ترجيح مي*دهند به سمت خدمات ارز افزوده بيشتر همچون خدمات نسل   چهارم  بروند.

او تصريح كرد: تلويزيون اينترنتي كه يك نسخه اوليه آن راه*اندازي شد،  تنها   نمونه ساده*اي از اين كار بود اما اين اميد را مي*دهد كه زيرساخت*ها و   بسترها  در حال آماده شدن هستند و سرمايه*گذاري*ها هم به سمت آن مي*روند.

جهان كاوه  افزود: ايجاد شبكه*اي داخلي مي*تواند رونق كسب و كار IT را به   دنبال داشته باشد تا  توليدات و خدمات داخلي نيز رنگ و بوي طراوت به خود   بگيرند.

او با تاكيد بر  اين كه بايد با اتحادي يكپارچه به ظرفيت داخلي شبكه   ارتباطات و سيگنالينگ كشور  افزوده شود، اظهار كرد: شبكه داخلي با ظرفيت   بالا و فراگير يكي از نيازمندي*هاي  امروز ما تلقي مي*شود تا بتوانيم با   كشورهاي داراي دستاوردهاي ديجيتالي رقابت  كنيم.

وي تصريح كرد: ايجاد ظرفيت بالا در شبكه IP داخلي مي*تواند بستري براي    ارائه خدمات الكترونيكي پيشرفته باشد تا برخي محدوديت*هاي ارتباطات لايه   شبكه برطرف  شود زيرا در حال حاضر براي استفاده از خدمات اينترنت با   محدوديت*هايي براي برخي  دسترسي*ها هم*چون پهناي باند ۱۲KBPS روبه*رو   هستيم.

او با اشاره به مطرح شدن  جدي ايجاد شبكه ملي اطلاعات و فاز اول آن براي   سال آينده، تصريح كرد: اتفاقي كه در  اين بستر خواهد افتاد اين است كه ديگر   براي دسترسي به محتواي شبكه نيازي به راه*حل  براي به دست آوردن پهناي   باند بالاتر نيست چراكه پهناي باند بدون محدوديت و در حد  استاندارد ساير   كشورهاي در حال رقابت در اين حوزه فراهم خواهد شد البته طبق آنچه كه    مسوولان اعلام مي*كنند.

اين كارشناس فناوري اطلاعات درباره اينكه ايجاد چنين  شبكه و اقداماتي به   پيش نياز*هايي ضروري همچون كابل*هاي پرسرعت نياز دارد، خاطرنشان  كرد:   ظرفيت پورت*هاي پرسرعت روز به روز در حال افزايش است و از اين باب نمي*توان    نگراني داشت چراكه متوليان مطمئنا آگاهند كه اگر زيرساختي نداشته باشند،   سرويسي هم  نمي*توانند ارائه كنند و البته اميدوارم كه زيرساخت براي  تمامي  نقاط فراهم شود،  درغير اين صورت شاهد خواهيم بود كه سرويس*ها  به*صورت بخشي  عرضه شوند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*مقابله با آسیب*های فضای مجازی

*عضو شورای عالی فضای مجازی با اشاره به جزئیات و اهداف مدنظر   برای تشکیل شورای عالی  فضای مجازی گفت: زمان تشکیل اولین جلسه*این شورا از   سوی دبیرخانه*این شورا اعلام و  شرح وظایف و اختیارات آن مشخص می*شود.

 کامیار ثقفی در گفتگو  با مهر با اشاره به حکم ابلاغ شده مقام معظم رهبری   مبنی بر تشکیل شورای عالی فضای  مجازی اظهار داشت: فرمایش رهبری به نکاتی   اشاره دارد که اولویت آن مربوط به بحث  گسترش فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات  با  نگاه سرمایه*گذاری هدفمند در این بخش است به  نحوی که* این موضوع را به   عنوان یک فرصت تلقی فرمودند تا به عنوان ابزاری برای  پیشرفت همه جانبه   کشور مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.

همچنین در کنار این بحث،  موضوع صیانت از آسیب*های ناشی از فضای مجازی را   هم مطرح کردند که در این راستا نیاز  به سیاستگذاری، تصمیم*گیری و   هماهنگی*های لازم وجود دارد.

وی با بیان اینکه  بحث فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات مانند هر موضوع دیگری   دارای یک سری فرصت*ها و  تهدیدات است، اضافه کرد: نگاه غالب در تشکیل شورای   عالی فضای مجازی با توجه به  سوابقی که در این موضوع وجود دارد، تأکید بر   وجود فرصتی است که استفاده از آن باید  در جهت پیشرفت کشور باشد.

رئیس دانشگاه شاهد در مورد ضرورت تشکیل شورای عالی  فضای مجازی تصریح کرد:   اصل موضوع به لحاظ اجرایی که در حکم مقام معظم رهبری هم آمده  است بحث   تشکیل یک مرکز است که به لحاظ عملیاتی و اجرایی حوزه فضای مجازی را در کشور    مدیریت کند.

وی گفت: ملاحظه بسیار مهم در این حکم آن است که تمام کسانی که  در حوزه   فناوری اطلاعات طی سال*های سال و از زمانی که بحث فناوری اطلاعات در کشور    مطرح شده تا به امروز دست اندرکار آن بودند در این شورا حضور خواهند داشت   چرا که به  دلیل فرابخشی بودن این موضوع که در یک حوزه خاص خلاصه نمی شود،   این شورامی*تواند  بخش فناوری اطلاعات را متمرکز کند.

عضو شورای عالی فضای مجازی با تاکید  براینکه قوای مختلف در کشور و   مجموعه**های نهادی بسیاری به نوعی درگیر فناوری  اطلاعات هستند، افزود:   ضرورتا فناوری اطلاعات تابع یک وزارتخانه در دولت نمی*تواند  باشد و این   موضوع هم موضوعی نیست که هرکس در حوزه مسئولیتی خود براساس تشخیص و    اختیارات خودش بتواند عمل کند. براین اساس در برخی مواقع که در موضوعات   مختلف  تداخل*هایی در کار پیش*می*آمد، نیاز به هماهنگ سازی این فضا به شدت   احساس می*شد که  با تدبیر مقام معظم رهبری این قانون شکل گرفت.

ثقفی با اشاره به تشکیل شورای  عالی فناوری اطلاعات که جایگاهش در دولت بود   در حالیکه شورای عالی فضای مجازی  فرابخشی است و ترکیب آن را تمامی   وزارتخانه**های کلیدی و مطرح و سازمان*ها و  دستگاه*های مرتبط این حوزه   تشکیل می*دهند، گفت: این شورا چیزی شبیه شورای عالی  انقلاب فرهنگی است به   نحوی که انواع شورا*ها در حوزه آموزش عالی وجود دارد اما  شورای عالی   انقلاب فرهنگی سیاستگذاری کلان را در این بخش انجام می*دهد.

وی  با بیان اینکه مدل**های مختلفی که تاکنون در زمینه سیاستگذاری فناوری   اطلاعات به  کار آمد، کارآمدی کافی را نداشته*اند، گفت: لذا ضرورت داشته که   با یک نگاه جامع*تر  و مقتدرتر به*این عرصه ورود شود. در واقع ترکیبی که   مقام معظم رهبری در بخش حقوقی  این شورا منصوب فرمودند نشان*دهنده اهمیت و   اهتمام ایشان به*این موضوع است چرا که  حضور تمامی روسای قوا در این شورا   نشان می*دهد که در حد یک شورا در درون دولت  نمی*تواند موضوع فناوری   اطلاعات سیاستگذاری شود.

عضو شورای عالی فضای مجازی  در مورد تشکیل مرکز ملی فضای مجازی براساس این   حکم نیز گفت: با تشکیل جلسات  اولیه*این شورا تشکیل این مرکز نیز در دستور   کار قرار خواهد گرفت.

وی در  مورد زمان تشکیل اولین جلسه* این شورا گفت : در این زمینه اطلاعی   ندارم و این حکم  چهارشنبه هفته گذشته به اعضا ابلاغ شده است و قاعدتا زمان   تشکیل اولین جلسه آن باید  از سوی دبیرخانه* این شورا اعلام و شرح وظایف و   اختیارات آن مشخص شود.

ثقفی  ادامه داد: دبیر شورای عالی فضای مجازی وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری   اطلاعات است و اعضای  حقیقی این شورا افرادی هستند که در بحث فناوری   اطلاعات و ارتباطات سال*ها است  صاحب*نظر بوده و می*توانند به لحاظ تخصصی   بخشی از نیاز*های این شورا را تامین  کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*محكوميت سوء*استفاده كشور*هاي غربي از اينترنت

*خوشبختانه امروز با پيشرفت*هاي علمي و فناوري كه حاصل شده، امور  مربوط به طراحي  شبكه*هاي ارتباطي و نرم*افزار*ها و امنيت فضاي اطلاعات به  دست متخصصان ايراني و در  داخل كشور انجام مي*شود.

 رضا تقي*پور -  وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات - صبح امروز با محمد توفيق علاوي - وزير ارتباطات  عراق - ديدار و گفت*وگو كردند.

تقي*پور در اين ديدار كه در امارات  كلاه*فرنگي وزارت ارتباطات كشورمان  برگزار شد، با بيان اين*كه ملت بزرگ ايران ۳۴  سال پيش با انقلاب شكوهمند  اسلامي ايران نهضت بزرگي را آفريد اظهار كرد: ما در  منطقه تنها نيستيم و  كشور*هايي مثل عراق، لبنان، مصر، ليبي و يمن در اين حركت بزرگ  اسلامي به  اين نهضت بزرگ رسيدند و ما همه اين كشور*ها را يك امت اسلامي و واحد   مي*دانيم و اميدواريم روز*به*روز اين اتحاد و وحدت بين كشور*ها بيش*تر   شود.

وي گفت: اميدواريم سفر شما مايه توسعه همكاري در زمينه*هاي مختلف به  ويژه  در زمينه*هاي اطلاعات و ارتباطات باشد و خوشبختانه جمهوري اسلامي ايران در   دهه*هاي اخير پيشرفت خوبي در عرصه*هاي ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات و دولت  الكترونيكي  داشته كه ما همين جا اين تجربيات را به ملت بزرگ عراق تقديم و  اعلام مي*كنيم كه  آماده هرگونه همكاري براي بازسازي عراق هستيم.

محمد توفيق علاوي - وزير  ارتباطات عراق - هم در اين مراسم اظهار كرد:  مساله مهمي كه در سفر به ايران شاهد آن  بودم، پيشرفت بسياري عالي جمهوري  اسلامي ايران در زمينه* فناوري بود و در سال ۲۰۰۷  نيز به ايران سفر داشتم و  از بعضي مناطق صنعتي بازديد كردم و امروز نيز شاهديم كه  پيشرفت عالي در  زمينه* ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات حاصل شده است.

او ادامه  داد: ما به اين پيشرفت افتخار مي*كنيم و آماده* استفاده از تجارب  و فناوري شما در  زمينه*هاي مختلف هستيم كه اين باعث ارتباط بيش*تر دو  كشور خواهد شد.

وزير  ارتباطات عراق در ادامه اظهار كرد: معتقدم ارتباطات ميان دو كشور از  طريق  وزارتخانه*هاي ايران و عراق امكان*پذير است و وزارت ارتباطات ما نيز  نقش اساسي در  زمينه* ارتباطات در همه ابعاد خواهد داشت و معتقديم  مي*توانيم پروژه*ها و طرح*هاي  مختلفي را ميان دو كشور برنامه*ريزي كنيم و  از طريق كابل*هاي نوري و گسترش همكاري  گام*هاي بلندي را براي ارتباط بين  دو كشور برداريم.

وي گفت: اين روزها كه  بحث تحريم*ها مطرح شده، ما به عنوان كشور همسايه  ايران بنا بر روابط ويژه و متمايزي  كه با اين كشور داريم، به سازمان ملل  اعلام كرديم كه ما را خارج از اين قطع*نامه  بدانند چون خواستار همكاري در  تمامي زمينه*ها با ايران هستيم.

رضا تقي*پور  هم در ادامه اظهار كرد: امروز متاسفانه كشور*هاي غربي و در  راس آنها آمريكا از  ابزار اينترنت براي جاسوسي و مقاصد اين*گونه استفاده  مي*كنند، قطعا ما به اتفاق شما  و بقيه ملت*هاي بزرگ و آزاد بايد اين  سوء*استفاده از اينترنت را محكوم كنيم و آن را  به مسير اصلي*اش و در خدمت  همه بشريت قرار دهيم نه اين*كه فقط برخي از كشور*ها از  اين ابزار براي  تخريب فرهنگ ملت*ها و سوء*استفاده از ملت*ها استفاده كنند. ما اين  نهضت در  زمينه اينترنت را آغاز كرديم و به اتفاق ساير ملل اين كار را پيش   مي*بريم.

تقي*پور هم*چنين در پاسخ به سوال يكي از خبرنگاران گفت: ما در حال  حاضر از  چندين درگاه از طريق كانال*هاي ارتباطي بحث ارتباطات و اتصالات بين ايران و   عراق را داريم و با توجه به حجم مسافرت*ها كه بين دو كشور صورت مي*گيرد،  در عرصه*  مخابرات و هم در زمينه پستي، با توجه به ارتباطاتي كه به صورت  روزانه از مسيرهاي  مختلف بين پست ايران و عراق وجود دارد، يكي از بهترين  همكاري*ها در منطقه با كشور  عراق داريم.

او ادامه داد: از اين منظر نه تنها مشكلي در بحث ارتباطات بين  دو كشور  وجود ندارد، بلكه يكي از بهترين و پيشرفته*ترين ارتباطات را با توجه به حجم   گردشگري بين دو كشور داريم.

هم*چنين وزير ارتباطات عراق تاكيد كرد: طي چند  روزي كه در ايران بودم،  شاهد پيشرفت گسترده* ايران در زمينه ارتباطات بوديم و در  شهر مشهد از برخي  كارخانجات بازديد كرده و معتقدم كه ايران به صورت دقيق و ويژه*اي  در اين  زمينه كار كرده و پيشرفت*هاي عالي در زمينه* ارتباطات و مخابرات داشته   است.

او ادامه داد: من خواستار گسترش ارتباطات بين دو كشور هستم و موانع  موجود  در اين مسير برداشته مي*شود و طي روزهاي آينده به*صورت مفصل در زمينه*  ايجاد  همكاري در زمينه فناوري خواهيم داشت.

وزير ارتباطات عراق اظهار كرد: ما در  زمينه ارتباطات براي  سرمايه*گذاري*هاي گسترده*اي برنامه*ريزي كرديم و همچنين در  برنامه داريم  كه شبكه كابل نوري را به تمامي مناطق عراق برسانيم و شركت*هاي ايراني   مي*توانند از اين طريق مشاركت داشته باشند و ما خواستار همكاري با شركت*هاي  ايراني  در زمينه اينترنت هستيم و برنامه*هايي را در زمينه پست نيز داريم.

او تاكيد  كرد: در حال حاضر ۱۲ هزار كيلومتر كابل نوري داريم كه آن را به  ۲۰ هزار كيلومتر  خواهيم رساند و با همكاري با ديگر كشور*ها درصدد گسترش  اين ميزان هستيم.

وي  گفت: در زمينه ماكروويو هم دو خط از شمال و جنوب و از شرق و غرب وجود  دارد و در اين  زمينه در سطح خوبي قرار داريم ولي نياز به تقويت بيش*تر  دارد و هم*چنين برنامه*ريزي  كرديم كه آن را به كليه مناطق در عراق بسط و  گسترش دهيم.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ارتش سایبری چین، تهدید جدیدی برای امنیت آمریکا*



گزارش جدیدی که به سفارش کمیسیون امور اقتصادی، امنیتی چین-آمریکا در کنگره   ایالات متحده تهیه شده ادعا می*کند ارتش چین بر مقابله اطلاعاتی و سایبری  در فضای  اینترنت تمرکز ویژه*ای دارد.

  این گزارش همچنین از پیشرفت*های جدید چین در  زمینه سخت افزارهای رایانه*ای و تولید تجهیزات مخابراتی پیشرفته خبر می*دهد.

 نکته قابل توجه در این گزارش ۱۳۶ صفحه ای آن است که برخی از شرکت های  اقتصادی  چین با همکاری سایر کشورها مشغول ارایه خدمات فناوری و تحقیقاتی  به "ارتش آزادیبخش  خلق" (PLA) چین هستند.

 بر اساس این گزارش که توسط مرکز تحقیقاتی نورثراپ گرومن برای ارایه در  کنگره  آمریکا تهیه شده ارتش آزادیبخش خلق (که به مجموعه نیروهای مسلح  جمهوری خلق چین  اطلاق می*شود) اهمیت ویژه*ای برای این تئوری نظامی قائل  است که "موفقیت در جنگ  بستگی به میزان کنترل و دسترسی به اطلاعات دارد."

 برای مثال در این گزارش با اشاره به حمایت نظامی آمریکا از تایوان عنوان  شده که  چین توانایی حمله سایبری و الکترونیکی علیه آمریکا را دارد و  می*تواند ضمن تدارک  دیدن چنین حمله*هایی از ابزار خود برای تحت کنترل در  آوردن سیستم های آمریکایی هم  استفاده کند.

 موسسه نورثراپ گرومن در گزارش خود همچنین به دولت آمریکا هشدار داده که به  علت  دشواری ها و مدت زمانی که برای شناسایی دقیق حمله کنندگان سایبری  نیاز است، پاسخ  آمریکا به چنین حملاتی ممکن است با تاخیر صورت گیرد که می  تواند موقعیت این کشور را  در صورت بروز یک جنگ سایبری تضعیف کند.

 در بخش دیگری از این گزارش آمده عملیات شبکه ای کامپیوتری شامل "حمله،  دفاع و  تحت کنترل درآوردن" یکی از استراتژی های بنیادی کارزار ارتش چین  است که یکی از  اهداف خود را کشف سریع اطلاعات و استفاده از آنها برای کمک  به نیروهای مسلح قرار  داده تا در صورت وقوع چنین برخوردهایی بتواند از این  استراتژی نظامی خود بهره  گیرد.

 این گزارش جدید در ادامه گزارشی است که گروه تحقیقاتی نورثراپ گرومن در سال ۲۰۰۹  برای کنگره آمریکا تهیه کرده بود.
 در گزارش سال ۲۰۰۹ این گروه تحقیقاتی آمده بود که چین در تدارک برنامه های  نظامی  است که خود را به لحاظ فناوری کامپیوتری در برابر ایالات متحده  تجهیز کند.

 کمیسیون امور اقتصادی، امنیتی چین-آمریکا در کنگره ایالات متحده که در سال  ۲۰۰۰  تشکیل شده موظف است که با تمرکز بر چین، مشاوره تخصصی و تحقیقاتی در  زمینه امور  مرتبط به امنیت ملی آمریکا ارایه کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هک مرورگر کروم در کمتر از 5 دقیقه*



در جریان یک رقابت هکری موسوم به Pwn2Own ، مرورگر کروم گوگل اولین مرورگری بود  که هکرها موفق شدند به آن نفوذ کنند.

 ، اعضای یک گروه امنیتی فرانسوی به نام VuPen  Security با شناسایی یک  آسیب پذیری در این مرورگر توانستند در عرض 5 دقیقه به آن  نفوذ کنند.

 در جریان این رقابت هکرها تلاش کردند تازه ترین و به روزترین نسخه های  مرورگرهای  عرضه شده شامل IE، سافاری، کروم و فایرفاکس را هک کرده و به  آنها نفوذ کنند.

 آسیب پذیری های مرورگر کروم محدود به همین یک مورد نبود و یک هکر روس به  نام  سرگی گلازنوف هم آسیب پذیری دیگری را که در کروم شناسایی کرده بود  تشریح کرد و  خواستار دریافت 60 هزار دلار جایزه از گوگل در ازای تشریح  جزییات آن شد.

 کروم هم اکنون در میان مرورگرهای اینترنتی مختلف بعد از مرورگر IE و فایرفاکس  رتبه سوم را به خود اختصاص داده است.

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*هکرها "پاندا" را نقره*داغ کردند* 

متلک*پرانی به هکرها به دنبال دستگیری تعدادی از اعضای گروه هکری LulzSec برای  شرکت امنیتی پاندا بسیار گران تمام شد.

  به دنبال دستگیری Sabu رییس این گروه هکری و  تعدادی از همکارانش توسط اف  بی آی، لوییس کورونز رییس آزمایشگاه های شرکت امنیتی  پاندا در وبلاگ خود  از این مساله اظهار خوشحالی کرد و به کنایه نوشت: حالا این  هکرها کجا  هستند؟

  طرفداران این گروه هکری هم به سرعت به این متلک پرانی واکنش نشان دادند و  دهها  صفحه وب متعلق به سایت های مختلف این شرکت را دستکاری کردند و از  جمله وبلاگ آقای  کورونز را هم از دسترس خارج کردند. این وبلاگ که بر روی  وب سایت شرکت پاندا میزبانی  می شود کماکان غیرقابل دسترس است.

 هکرها در پیامی که منتشر کردند شرکت پاندا را به کمک به نیروهای پلیس در  جهت  دستگیری اعضای گروه LulzSec متهم کردند و تصریح کردند کارکنان شرکت  پاندا فعالانه  در چت روم ها حضور می یابند تا هویت هکرها را شناسایی کنند.

 در جریان این حملات بیش از 100 آدرس ایمیل و کلمه عبور آنها که متعلق به  کارمندان شرکت پاندا می باشد هم توسط هکرها منتشر شده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*سوابق افرادی که از این پس درباره*ی فضای مجازی کشور تصمیم می*گیرند* 



*همانطور که پیش از این اعلام شد؛  حضرت آیت الله  ******ای رهبر معظّم انقلاب اسلامی ضمن دستور برای تشکیل شورای عالی  فضای  مجازی به ریاست رئیس جمهور، اعضای حقوقی و حقیقی این شورا را تعیین  کردند.*
   اعضای حقوقی  این شورا عبارتند از: رئیس جمهور (رئیس شورای عالی)، رئیس  مجلس شورای اسلامی، رئیس  قوه قضائیه، رئیس سازمان صدا و سیمای جمهوری  اسلامی ایران، دبیر شورای عالی و رئیس  مرکز، وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری  اطلاعات، وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی، وزیر علوم،  تحقیقات و فناوری، وزیر  اطلاعات، رئیس کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس شورای اسلامی، رئیس  سازمان تبلیغات  اسلامی، فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی و فرمانده نیروی  انتظامی  جمهوری اسلامی ایران و همچنین اعضای حقیقی این شورا عبارتند از: حجج اسلام   و آقایان: دکتر حمید شهریاری، سیّدجواد مظلومی، مهندس مسعود ابوطالبی،  دکتر کامیار  ثقفی، دکتر رسول جلیلی، دکتر محمد سرافراز و مهندس علیرضا شاه  میرزایی؛ که برای مدت  سه سال تعیین شدند.


 وبلاگ نیوز نوشت: با جست*وجوی اینترنتی نام*های افراد حقیقی منصوب شده در  این  شورا، سوابق زیر حاصل شد که مسلما سوابق آورده در زیر، همه*ی سوابق هر  فرد نیست.  بلکه سوابق و سمت*هایی است که در شبکه*ی اینترنت به صورت مشخص  ثبت شده است.

*دکتر کامیار  ثقفی*
 *تولد: ۱۳۴۲
 *تحصیلات:
 کارشناسی مهندسی برق-مخابرات از دانشگاه* علم و صنعت
 کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی برق-الکترونیک از دانشگاه تربیت مدرس
 دکتری تخصصی مهندسی برق-الکترونیک از دانشگاه تربیت مدرس
 *سوابق:
 رئیس دانشگاه شاهد
 ===
*دکتر رسول  جلیلی*
 *تولد: ۱۳۴۰
 *تحصیلات:
 کارشناسی علوم کامپیوتر از دانشگاه مشهد
 کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
 دکترای کامپیوتر از دانشگاه سیدنی
 *سوابق:
 عضو هیات علمی دانشکده کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
 مدیر همکاری*های علمی و بین*المللی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
 موسس شرکت امنیتی “امن*افزار گستر شریف

----------


## tofighsob

*کشف دهها سایت و وبلاگ غیرقانونی در اردبیل*



با تلاش پلیس فضای مجازی اردبیل، دهها سایت و وبلاگ غیرقانونی شناسایی و  گردانندگان آنها تحت پیگرد قانونی قرار گرفتند.
  ، به منظور تشدید برخورد با سایت ها و  وبلاگ های غیرقانونی که فضای  مجازی را جولانگاه و محل تاخت و تاز خود قرار داده و  با انواع ترفندها قصد  کلاهبرداری را دارند تیم ویژه پلیس فضای مجازی اردبیل اقدام  گسترده ای را  در این خصوص آغاز کرد.

 بر این اساس، با اقدام صورت گرفته 77 سایت و وبلاگ شناسایی و گردانندگان آنان  تحت پیگرد قانونی قرار گرفتند.

 سرگرد "اکبر امینی" رییس پلیس فضای مجازی اردبیل با هشدار به سایت ها و  وبلاگ  های غیرقانونی به شهروندان توصیه کرد: در خریدهای اینترنتی و  درخواست خدمات از  فروشگاههایی خرید و یا خدمات بگیرند که محل فعالیت و  حضور فیزیکی آن معلوم و مورد  تایید باشد تا کلاهبرداری و سایر جرایم  رایانه*ای در فضای مجازی به حداقل برسد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هشدار در مورد سوء استفاده از زنان و دختران از طریق سایت*های همسریابی!*



پلیس فتاناجا بیان کرد: زنان و دختران بسیاری از طریق سایت*های همسریابی  فریب  خورده و زمینه ورود آنها به مراکز خاص برای سوء استفاده از آنان  فراهم شده  است. 

 ، پلیس فتا به کاربران هشدار داد: فریب با عناوین  مختلف از جمله ازدواج  در محیط سایبری بسیار آسان است که علت اصلی آن پنهان ماندن  هویت*های واقعی  است و افراد می*توانند با مدارک جعلی و هویت دروغین در این سایت*ها  عضو  شوند و خود را در قالب افرادی دیگر نشان دهند.

 پلیس فتا در ادامه بیان داشت: زنان و دختران بسیاری از طریق سایت*های  همسریابی  فریب خورده و زمینه ورود آنها به مراکز خاص برای سوء استفاده از  آنان فراهم شده است  و امکان پیگیری در برخی موارد ممکن نمی باشد، زیرا  کلاهبرداران با مدارک جعلی عضو  شده و در اکثر موارد در قوانین اولیه سایت  عنوان شده است که آنها هیچ گونه مسئولیتی  در قبال افراد و مشخصات و رفتار و  عملکردشان ندارند. 

 پلیس با اشاره به این نکته که بسیاری از این سایت*ها کلاهبردار هستند بیان  داشت:  مساله بعدی که می*توان در مورد سایت*های همسریابی عنوان نمود این  نکته می*باشد،  زمانی که وارد این صفحه شدید مشاهده می*کنید که ثبت نام  رایگان می*باشد. اما پس از  ثبت نام به دلایل انواع عضویت، مبالغی از شما  دریافت می*نمایند تا بتوانید اطلاعات  افراد دلخواهتان را مشاهده کنید و  ممکن است بیشتر این اطلاعات ساختگی باشد و صرفاً  جهت کلاهبرداری از شما  باشید و یکی دیگر از مشکلاتی که پس از این ارتباطات به وجود  می*آید، اخاذی  از فرد مقابل به بهانه پخش تصاویر خصوصی رد و بدل شده و اطلاعات شخصی   افراد می*باشد. 

 همچنین به کاربران اینترنت توصیه می*گردد تا زمانی که ساماندهی، ثبت و  مجوزهای  لازم از سوی مسؤولان مربوطه (وزارت ارشاد و ورزش و جوانان) اعلام  نگردیده است از  مراجعه به اینگونه سایت ها بپرهیزند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*سال ۹۰ به نام اینترنت به کام اینترانت


*سال ۹۰ باردار بدترین تهدید برای وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات بود؛   وزارتخانه*ای که با جدا شدن شرکت مخابرات ایران از آن و پیوستنش به جرگه  خصوصی*ها  زمان پوست*اندازی آن فرا رسیده بود و می*بایست طرحی نو را  درمی*انداخت اما ثقل و  کهولت آن موجب شد دیگران برای آن تصمیم بگیرند و آن  را تا مقام ادغام با سنگ و  آجرهای وزارت راه و ترابری و وزارت مسکن و  شهرسازی پیش ببرد.

، گرچه این وزارتخانه در آخرین لحظات توانست از بلایی ناخواسته  رهایی یابد  اما در فاصله*ای کوتاه با طرح جدید اداره سازمان صدا و سیما مواجه شد که   اگر مجلسیان نیز سودای استقلال فاوا را در کشور نداشتند، این سازمان بحث  قدیمی  تولی*گری اینترنت را به نام خود می*زد.

برنامه پنجم راهگشای فاوا
سال ۹۰ و در واقع  دهه ۹۰ با ابلاغ قانون برنامه پنجم توسعه آغاز شد؛  برنامه*ای که چشم*انداز حداقل  پنج سال آینده فاوای کشور را تبیین کرد تا  هر کسی از این گود راهی برای برون*رفت  خود نیابد و همه آنچه قرار است در  این عرصه به میانه گود آورده شود، در قالب مشخص و  شکل و شمایل معینی به  منصه ظهور برسد.

قانون پنج*ساله برنامه پنجم توسعه  کشور در ماده ۴۶ خود تکلیف فاوای ایرانی  را مشخص کرد و موضوعاتی همچون اینترنت ملی،  اینترنت پاک، اینترنت حلال و  اینترانت داخلی را در ظرف شکیل*تری به نام شبکه ملی  اطلاعات موسوم به شما  ریخت و تحویل دست*اندرکاران و کاربران داد تا بدانند از این  پس تکلیف آنها  با این شاخصه توسعه*یافتگی چگونه خواهد بود.

سور و سات شبکه ملی اطلاعات
از همین روی بود  که متولیان فاوای کشور از جمله سازمان فناوری اطلاعات و  شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت برای  فراهم کردن سور و سات آن آماده شدند؛ سور و  ساتی که باید همه اجزای این شبکه را به  صورت بومی و ملی فراهم می*کرد تا  از همه واهمه*ای که نسبت به اینترنت وجود دارد،  کاسته شود. بر همین اساس  نسبت به انتشار فراخوان شناسایی پیمانکار موتور جست*وجوی  ملی و ایمیلی  اقدام شد تا از نگاه بیمناکی که به گوگل و هم*قطارانش وجود دارد، قدری   کاسته شود؛ نگاهی که آن را در پای میز مذاکره ایران با چین در زمینه  اینترنت،  نرم*افزار و شبکه می*توان جست.

شبکه ملی اطلاعات در نخستین سال برنامه در  ظاهر دو رویداد مهم را پشت سر  گذاشت به طوری که شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت طی مراسمی  نسبت به راه*اندازی  زیرساخت این شبکه اقدام کرد و آن را تحویل متولیان داد تا با  ارائه محتوای  مورد نظر، آن را زیر بار ببرند.

از سوی دیگر در واپسین روزهای  بهمن*ماه، شبکه علمی کشور فاز استان تهران و  شبکه ملی مدارس کشور با ۳۲ هزار مدرسه  به عنوان دو جزء از اجزای شبکه ملی  اطلاعات که استارت راه*اندازی آنها به دولت نهم  بازمی*گردد، به  بهره*برداری رسیدند تا خود را برای شهریورماه سال ۹۱ که قرار است  فاز نخست  شبکه ملی اطلاعات به زیر بار برود، آماده کنند.

کارنامه مشروط رگولاتوری
رگولاتوری کشور  امسال به جز صدور پروانه اپراتوری شبکه علمی کشور برای  سازمان پژوهش*های علمی و  صنعتی کشور نتوانست پروانه دیگری صادر کند زیرا  مزایده رادیوترانکی که برگزار کرده  بود نیز توانست با موفقیت ختم به خیر  شود و به*رغم همه محرمانگی*ای که رگولاتوری  برای آن قائل شده بود و در خفا  آن را برگزار کرد، برای دومین بار لغو شد و  پروانه*های رادیویی بی*سیم به  حالت تعلیق درآمد.

رگولاتوری امسال در راستای  راه*اندازی شبکه ملی اطلاعات که وعده داده شده  با راه**اندازی آن دسترسی به شبکه  اینترنت قطع نمی*شود، نسبت به ابلاغ  آیین*نامه ساماندهی آدرس*های اینترنتی و  بخشنامه جداسازی اینترنت از  اینترانت با جداسازی آدرس*های IP اقدام کرد؛ ابلاغیه*ای  که نخستین شایعات  قطع دسترسی به اینترنت و جزیره*ای شدن اینترنت در کشور را رقم  زد.

البته رگولاتوری امسال کاربران اینترنت را نیز هدف گرفت چرا که پس از   اینکه موفق نشد نتیجه اعمال تخفیف در فروش پهنای باند را به کاربران نهایی  اینترنت  نیز تعمیم دهد، وارد فاز جلوگیری از کم*فروشی همین پهنای باند  فروخته*شده به  کاربران شد و با هشدار نسبت به فروش اینترنت با محدودیت*های  حجمی، فروش کیلویی  اینترنت را تنها با دریافت مجوز از رگولاتوری قانونی  دانست و مترصد جلوگیری از  تضییع حقوق کاربران شد؛ کاربرانی که هنوز  شکایت*هایشان راه به جایی نبرده  است.

آغاز مهاجرت به  IPv6
تدوین و تصویب سند مهاجرت به آدرس*های عددی اینترنت نسخه ۶ و عضویت  ایران  در فروم جهانی IPv6 از دیگر اقداماتی بود که در این سال انجام شد اما وعده   آغاز مهاجرت به سال ۹۱ موکول شده که قرار است کوچ از آدرس*های نسخه ۴ به ۶  از  ابتدای این سال کلید بخورد تا شاید ایران نیز بالاجبار به جرگه  جهانیان مهاجر به  IPv6 بپیوندد.

برد پست
اقدام  عجیب و غریب رگولاتوری در سال گذشته را موافقت یکباره آن با افزایش  ۴۰ درصدی  تعرفه*های پستی برای آماده*سازی آن برای ورود به بورس از جیب  مشتریانش می*توان  توصیف کرد؛ شرکت زیان*دهی که مشتریان آن، این روزها  پیک*های بادپا را ترجیح می*دهند  و قرار است همان*ها نیز ساماندهی شوند و  در لوای رگولاتوری قرار بگیرند تا به عنوان  رقیبان پست دولتی کار خود را  از سال ۹۱ آغاز کنند.

زیرساخت دولتی در مسیر مشارکت*های  بین*المللی
عضویت شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت ایران در کنسرسیوم چهارجانبه  بین*المللی  ترانزیت پهنای باند بین*الملل با نام EPEG به همراه عمان*تل،   Cable&Wireless انگلیس و روس*تله*کام روسیه مهم*ترین رویداد بین*المللی  این  شرکت بوده است که کمک شایانی به این شرکت تنبل دولتی که انحصار  حاکمیتی زیرساخت  ارتباطات را در اختیار دارد، تلقی می*شود و می*تواند راه  را برای رسیدن به آنچه  برنامه پنجم توسعه بر عهده آن قرار داده، هموار  کند.

ابهام در پهنای باند ۲۰ مگابیتی
این شرکت  دولتی امسال توانست سهم ۲۰ درصدی دولت از اپراتور مبهم چهارم را  در اختیار بگیرد.  این اپراتور که دو سالی است به کرات درباره آن سخن رانده  شده، قرار است پروژه اتصال  فیبر به در منازل را بر عهده بگیرد؛ پروژه*ای  که طبق گزارش مرکز پژوهش*های مجلس  شورای اسلامی انحصاری جدید را در بخش  ارتباطات کشور ایجاد خواهد کرد.

در  حالی که شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت تنها ۲۰ درصد سهام این اپراتور را در  اختیار دارد  اما به دلیل مبهم بودن ماهیت بقیه شرکای این اپراتور، نسبت به  ثبت و را*ه*اندازی  شرکت ایرانیان*نت، به عنوان مجری این پروژه اقدام کرد.  گرچه این اقدام آن با واکنش  صریح مجلس به دلیل ممنوعیت ثبت شرکت از سوی  دولتی*ها مواجه شد اما پس از آن به طور  کلی ماهیت این اپراتور در ایهام و  سکوت فرو رفت و رضا تقی*پور وزیر ارتباطات نیز به  جز وعده افزایش پهنای  باند دسترسی با سرعت ۲۰ مگابیت بر ثانیه بر بستر اینترانت  دیگر از این  اپراتور سخنی نمی*گوید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*کلاهبرداری اینترنتی  «دختران دروغین» با انتشار عکس*های مبتذل


* *
*

*دو پسر  جوان که با معرفی خود به عنوان دختر در فضای اینترنت سعی در  فریب کاربران داشتند و  از آن*ها کلاهبرداری می کردند، دستگیر شدند.*
  این  دو پسر در صفحات اجتماعی اینترنت، خود را به عنوان دختر جوان معرفی  می*کردند و با  قرار دادن تصاویری با پوشش نامناسب از زنان و دخترانی که  هویت آن ها مشخص نیست، از  کاربران درخواست کمک می کردند و یا از آنان می  خواستند که به منظور برقراری رابطه  نامشروع ابتدا مبالغی را به حسابشان  واریز کنند.
 در یکی از این موارد کارآگاهان پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات اردبیل،  هنگام  رصد فضای اینترنت برای شناسایی مجرمان و مقابله با جرایم و تخلفات  اینترنتی در یکی  از شبکه*های اجتماعی با صفحه*ای مواجه شدند که در آن صفحه  دختری با قرار دادن  عکس*های زننده خود از شهروندان تقاضای کمک مالی کرده و  بدین منظور شماره حسابی را  در آن صفحه قید کرده بود و از کاربران خواسته  بود چون سرپرستی ندارد تا از وی  نگهداری کند، کمک های خود را به این شماره  حساب واریز کنند.
 کارشناسان پلیس فتا با دیدن این صفحه اجتماعی و تصاویر درج شده در آن به  موضوع  مشکوک شدند و بررسی خود را برای اطلاع از صحت و سقم ادعاهای نامبرده  آغاز کردند.  ماموران پس از تحقیقات فراوان و بررسی شماره حساب متهم،  دریافتند که این شماره حساب  متعلق به یک پسر جوان است. بنابراین با  شناسایی محل زندگی وی، او را دستگیر کردند.  متهم دستگیر شده در بازجویی ها  صراحتا به جرم خود اعتراف کرد و گفت: بیکارم و به  منظور کسب آسان درآمد  چنین نقشه*ای به ذهنم خطور کرد.
 در مورد دوم نیز پسر جوانی در همدان پس از عضو شدن در یکی از شبکه*های  اجتماعی،  تعدادی عکس با پوشش نامناسب و زننده از زنانی که هویت آن ها  نامعلوم است در صفحه*ای  که ایجاد کرده بود، قرار داده و در این صفحه ضمن  معرفی خود به عنوان دختری جوان  تقاضای برقراری رابطه نامشروع با کاربرانی  که تمایل به انجام آن دارند، کرده و در  آن صفحه شماره حسابی را قید کرده  بود تا به منظور برقراری ارتباط مبلغی را به این  شماره حساب واریز کنند.
  با توجه به حساسیت  موضوع و از آن جا که بعید به نظر می رسید زن جوانی با  انتشار عکس های خود در  اینترنت چنین درخواست*های شرم آوری را مطرح کند،  گروهی از کارآگاهان پلیس فتا به  دستور سرهنگ وطنی رئیس پلیس فتای استان  همدان مامور شناسایی این فرد شدند و پس از  رصد آدرس اینترنتی و شماره حساب  متهم، محل سکونت وی را شناسایی و او را که پسری  جوان بود دستگیر کردند.  این متهم نیز هدف خود از این اقدام را کلاهبرداری و کسب  درآمد ذکر کرد

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*وزارت ارشاد:  *****ینگ در بستری دموکراتیک و کاملا قانونی انجام می*شود


* *
*

*مدیر واحد اینترنت وزارت  ارشاد، گفت: بر خلاف کشورهایی مثل آمریکا که  در آنها نظارت بر اینترنت دیکتاتور  مآبانه است، پالایش تارنماها در ایران  بر اساس قانون با دستور کارگروه تعیین مصادیق  محتوای مجرمانه یا با مقام  قضایی در بستری دموکراتیک و کاملا قانونی انجام  می*شود.*
 مدیر  واحد اینترنت وزارت ارشاد، ادامه داد: کارگروه تعیین مصادیق محتوای  مجرمانه که اصلی  ترین مجموعه ناظر بر اینترنت است، بر اساس ماده ۲۱ قانون  جرایم رایانه*ای هر دو  هفته یکبار با حضور وزیر یا نماینده وزارتخانه های  آموزش و پرورش، ارتباطات و  فناوری اطلاعات، اطلاعات، دادگستری، علوم،*  تحقیقات و فناوری، فرهنگ و ارشاد  اسلامی، رئیس سازمان تبلیغات اسلامی،  رئیس سازمان‎ صدا و سیما و فرمانده نیروی  انتظامی، یک نفر خبره در فناوری  اطلاعات و ارتباطات به انتخاب کمیسیون صنایع و  معادن مجلس شورای اسلامی و  یک نفر نماینده مجلس شورای اسلامی به انتخاب کمیسیون  حقوقی و قضایی و  تأیید مجلس شورای اسلامی و به ریاست دادستان کل کشور در محل قوه  قضائیه  تشکیل می*شود، که دبیری این کارگروه نیز بر عهده دکتر "خرم آبادی" است که   دست راست خود را در راه دفاع از انقلاب اسلامی در جبهه های حق علیه باطل  تقدیم  انقلاب کرده*است.
 وی در پاسخ به این سوال که چرا در مواردی قبل از پالایش تذکر ارسال می*شود  و در  برخی موارد دیگر، تارنماها بدون تذکر ***** می*شوند، گفت: بر اساس  مصوبه کارگروه  تعیین مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه، بجز تارنماها یا وبلاگ*هایی  که مطالبی برخلاف  اعتقادات و امنیت ملی منتشر کنند، در بقیه موارد در  صورتی که تارنما یا وبلاگی در  پایگاه ساماندهی وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  ثبت شده باشد و مبنای پالایش نیز فهرست  مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه باشد، پیش  از پالایش به اینگونه موارد تذکر ارسال می*شود و  اگر تذکر منجر به حذف  مطلب مجرمانه شد، پالایش تارنما یا وبلاگ مورد نظر از دستور  کار خارج می  شود. اما دستور پالایش تارنماها و وبلاگهای مورد اشاره، از سوی مقام  قضایی  صادر شده است که مسئولین این تارنماها لازم است برای رفع پالایش نظر مقام   قضایی مربوطه را جلب کنند.
 وی در پاسخ به سوال دیگر خبرنگار ما ادامه داد: در مورد موج وبلاگی که  جوانان در  فضای اینترنت برای بیان اعتراض خود به راه انداخته اند باید گفت  که این فعالیت ها  باید با محور عقلانیت و در چارچوب نظام باشد، که در این  صورت از نظر من به عنوان یک  وبلاگ نویس اینگونه مطالبات جمعی، منع قانونی  ندارد و البته باید متذکر شوم که  تارنماها و وبلاگ های مورد نظر از سوی  مقام قضایی مجرم شناخته شده اند و به نوعی  مقام قضایی معتقد است این  تارنماها از خط قرمز نظام عبور کرده اند که همانگونه که  گفته شد باید  مراحل قانونی مورد اشاره را طی کنند.
 وی ادامه داد: سیاست های کارگروه در رابطه با مقابله با جرایم اینترنتی به  این  صورت است که اگر تارنمایی مطلبی خلاف قوانین انتشار داد و از سوی  کارگروه تعیین  مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه، مورد منتشر شده مجرمانه تشخیص داده  شد ، ابتدا با تعامل و  همفکری با نویسندگان و گفتگو برای حل این موضوع  اقدام می کنیم و سعی می شود اینگونه  مشکلات به درازا کشیده نشود تا با  ایجاد فضای حسن نیت موضوعات از این دست، حل  شوند.
 مشاور دبیرخانه  کارگروه تعیین مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه در پایان با بیان  اینکه دلسوزان نظام و  سربازان رهبری در وزارت ارشاد و کارگروه تعیین  مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه خوب می دانند  که صدور حکم پالایش یک تارنما به  معنای سلب حیات اجتماعی از آن تارنماست و برای  مسئول و کاربران تارنمای  پالایش شده صدمات جبران ناپذیر زیادی بوجود می آید، ادامه  داد: تلاش ما بر  این است که فضایی سالم و آرام برای فعالان سایبری فراهم شود و در  همین  راستا از از مقام های قضایی درخواست می کنم اینگونه اقدامات با ملایمت و  تعامل  بیشتری انجام شود و خواهش حقیر در رابطه با موارد اخیر هم این است  که عزیزان صادر  کننده دستورات قضایی اخیر در دستورات خود تجدید نظر کنند  تا فضای فعالیت برای  جوانان حزب الهی و مستعد، که فعالیت های خالصانه آنها  شکل دهنده قدرت نرم جمهوری  اسلامی ایران در فضای مجازی است، پدید آید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*جایزه 60,000 دلاری  برای هکر مرورگر کروم

* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*کمتر  از دو هفته پس از آغاز رقابت Pwnuim با هدف یافتن حفره های امنیتی  مروگر کروم که  بین هکرهای زبده برگزار گردید، سرگی گلازونف نخستین فردی  بود که توانست یک حفره  امینتی تمام عیار را در مرورگر کرم بیابد و برنده  جایزه 60,000 دلاری گوگل  شود.*

 روز گذشته سوندار پیچای از شرکت گوگل در حساب گوگل+  خود اعلام کرد که  سرگی گلازونف موفق به یافتن نخستین حفره امنیتی مرورگر کروم شده و  نخستین  برنده خوش شانس این مسابقه است. این هکر کار کشته توانست یک «اکسپلویت  کامل»  را در مرورگر شناسایی نماید که قادر به عبور از لایه امنیتی سندباکس  می باشد. این  اکسپلویت به هکر این اجازه را می دهد تا هر کاری که می  خواهد را بر روی سیستم آلوده  انجام دهد.
 در مصاحبه ای که روز گذشته جاستین شوه، مسئول تیم  امنیتی مرورگر کروم با  سایت ZDNet صورت داد، اعلام نمود که سرگی گلازونف قادر بود  تا کلیه  اختیارات فردی که وارد محیط کاربری خویش شده را ربوده و به تمامی فعالیت   های او دسترسی داشته باشد. جاستین همچنین ابراز داشت که این حفره امنیتی  بسیار قابل  توجه بوده و سرگی استحقاق جایزه 60,000 دلاری را داشته است.
 رقابت Pwnuim گوگل از اواخر فوریه گذشته با خبر  اعطای جایزه یک میلیون  دلاری آغاز شد. قرار است به افرادی که قادر به شناسایی حفره  های امنیتی در  مرورگر گوگل باشند به ازاء اهمیت کارشان، بخشی از این جایزه نقدی  تعلق  بگیرد. در حقیقت آقای گلازونف نخستین فردی است که موفق به دریافت جایزه  نقدی  شده است.
 گوگلی ها جایزه 60,000 دلاری را برای یافتن باگ های  موجود در ویندوز 7 /  کروم در نظر گرفته اند، در حالی که جایزه 40,000 دلاری را برای  یافتن باگ  های برنامه یا سیستم عامل و جایزه 20,000 دلاری نیز برای سایر موارد   امنیتی است.
 گوگل اعلام کرده که باگ های ارسالی باید قابل اتکا،  کاربردی، موثر، مهم و  حساس باشند. از این گذشته این نواقص امنیتی می بایست به صورت  دست اول به  گوگل اطلاع داده شده و نباید قبلاً در محافل امنیتی مطرح شده باشد.  بخصوص  می بایست از انتشار آن در سایت های مربوطه اجتناب شود.
 پیچای در پست گوگل+ خود نوشته بود، حال که باگ  امنیتی سرگی گلازونف کشف  شده است متخصصان تیم کروم سخت در تلاش برای رفع این نقیصه  هستند. و قرار  است وصله امنیتی مربوطه در داخل یکی از بروزرسانی های خودکار مرورگر   گنجانده شود. (این وصله دیروز منتشر شد پس مرورگر کروم خود را بروز کنید)
 پیچای همچنین ابراز داشت که: «خیلی جالب است، ما  رقابت Pwnuim را برای  ترغیب جامعه متخصصان امنیتی به رفع مشکلات مرورگر Google  Chrome و بالاتر  بردن امنیت وبگردی برگزار کردیم و حال خوشحالیم که بازخورد خوبی  گرفته ایم  و امیدوار به دریافت سایر پیشنهادات هکرهای متبحر  هستیم.»

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*وزیر ارتباطات: اختلالات ایمیل و سرعت اینترنت با وجود شبکه*ی ملی اطلاعات حل  می*شود*



وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات با اشاره به ویژگی*های کاربردی شبکه ملی   اطلاعات، تاکید کرد: اختلالات ایمیل و سرعت اینترنت قطعا با وجود شبکه ملی  اطلاعات  به صورت اساسی و بنیادی مرتفع خواهد شد.

  "رضا تقی*پور" در  گفت*وگو با ایسنا، درباره اینکه آیا اختلالات ایمیل و  سرعت اینترنت با راه*اندازی  شبکه ملی اطلاعات حل می*شود؟ اظهار کرد: با  توجه به اینکه در این پروژه انتخاب  پروتکل*های ارتباطی در اختیار مدیریت  شبکه است، قطعا با بومی*سازی این پروتکل*ها،  این مشکلات به صورت اساسی و  بنیادی مرتفع خواهد شد.

 وزیر ارتباطات تصریح کرد: فاز دوم شبکه ملی اطلاعات تا پایان سال 92  راه*اندازی  می*شود که در این فاز بیش*تر بحث بومی*سازی نرم*افزارها و ورود  در مدیریت شبکه را  با توجه به پروژه*هایی که امروز نیز در دست اجراست،  تجربه خواهیم کرد.

 تقی*پور گفت: فاز نهایی شبکه ملی اطلاعات که تا پایان برنامه پنجم توسعه  در کشور  عملیاتی می*شود، توسعه ظرفیت*ها و استفاده از نرم*افزارهای کاملا  بومی در حوزه  مدیریت شبکه ملی را به همراه خواهد داشت.

 وی در پایان ابراز کرد: این برنامه توسعه*یی شامل موتورهای جست*وجو،  پست*های  الکترونیکی داخلی، سیستم عامل و سایر نرم*افزارهای پایه می*شود که  امروز اکثر این  طرح*ها در سطوح مختلف در دانشگاه*ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی  تعریف شده و در حال  اجراست.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*خسارت قطعي اينترنت را پرداخت مي*كنيم


*موضوع مهمي كه در جريان قطعي اينترنت مطرح مي*شود، خسارت وارد شده به  شركت*هاي  اينترنتي به*عنوان ارائه*كننده سرويس و كاربران در زمان اين  قطعي*هاست؛ اين موضوع  در توافقنامه سطح سرويس يا SLA مشخص شده كه قرارداد  تضمين و تامين ميزاني معين از  كيفيت خدمات از سوي شركت سرويس*دهنده براي  شركت سرويس*گيرنده يا كاربر  است.

 اينترنت کشور هر از چندگاهي به دلايل  مختلفي دچار اختلال شده و کاربران و  ارائه*دهندگان خدمات اينترنتي را با مشکلات  مختلفي مواجه مي*کند؛ طي  سال*هاي گذشته عوامل متعددي به قطعي و كندي اينترنت منجر  شد كه مهم*ترين  آن قطعي فيبر نوري است و در مواردي هم كوتاهي برخي شرکت*هاي  اينترنتي و يا  مشکلاتي که به خود كاربر مربوط بوده است؛ در هر حال قطعي و سرعت  اينترنت  در ايران همواره مورد انتقاد بوده است.

لزوم پرداخت خسارت به  شركت*هاي طرف قرارداد با مخابرات توسط مخابرات و در  طرف مقابل پرداخت خسارت به  كاربران توسط شركت*ها در زمان قطعي موضوعي است  كه بارها به آن اشاره شده است و بعضا  شركت*هاي اينترنتي تاكيد كردند كه  تاكنون خسارتي در اين مواقع از سوي مخابرات به  آن*ها پرداخت نشده و اين  روند يك طرفه بوده و فقط آنها به كاربران خود خسارت  مي*پردازند كه البته  اين امر بايد كاملا بررسي شود.

مدير عامل شركت ارتباطات  زيرساخت در پاسخ به اين سوال كه آيا هر ميزان  خسارت قطعي اينترنت كه از جانب  زيرساخت بوده به شركت*ها پرداخت شده است  گفت: اگر بررسي شود و به اين نتيجه برسيم  كه قطعي به دليل مشكلي در  زيرساخت و علت قطعي در زيرساخت بوده، خسارت به شركت  مربوطه پرداخت شده و  مي*شود.

مدير عامل شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت، اظهار كرد:  موارد قطعي در بخش  بين*المللي نيز به همان ميزاني كه قطع شود و بر اساس قرارداد  منعقد شده،  هزينه*اش دريافت مي*شود.

وي در پاسخ به اين سوال كه يك كاربر در  زمان قطعي بايد به كجا مراجعه كند  گفت:* كاربر بايد به رگولاتوري مراجعه كرده و از  طريق بخش مربوطه در سايت  رگولاتوري اين موضوع رامطرح كند تا بعد از بررسي رگولاتوري  دليل قطعي مشخص  شود كه عامل قطعي در حوزه دسترسي يا زيرساخت و يا در حوزه ديگر بوده  است  تا پس از آن خسارت مربوطه پرداخت شود. اگر در حوزه زيرساخت قطعي باشد و  عامل  قطعي شركت زيرساخت باشد ما خسارت را پرداخت مي*كنيم.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*حمله جاسوسان سايبري به فرمانده عالي ناتو در فيس*بوك

*
فرمانده عالي ناتو در اروپا، از سوي هكرها مورد حمله سايبري قرار گرفته و  اين  اعتقاد وجود دارد اين حمله از جانب هكرهاي جمهوری خلق چین صورت گرفته   باشد.

به گفته روزنامه آبزرور، هكرهاي  سايبري، ادميرال جيمز استاوريديس، فرمانده  عالي ناتو در اروپا را با باز كردن  حساب*هاي جعلي فيس*بوك به نام وي مورد  هدف قرار داده*اند؛ هدف از اين كار اين بوده  كه با فريب دادن، همكاران،  دوستان و خانواده وي را به انتشار اسرار شخصي او در اين  شبكه اجتماعي  بكشانند.

مهندسي اجتماعي از طريق پلت*فرم*هايي چون فيس*بوك  مي*تواند يكي از مراحل  اوليه تهدیدهای پیشرفته و مستمر باشد كه به گفته كارشناسان  عموما وابسته  به جاسوسي*هاي سايبري راه*اندازي شده از چين هستند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*نرم*افزارهای CRM دروازه ورود به دنیای فناوری*های پردازش  ابری


*نتایج یک تحقیق شرکت دل نشان می*دهد استفاده از فناوری*های پردازش ابری در میان  کسب*وکارهای کوچک و متوسط رو به افزایش است.
به گزارش ایتنا به نقل از  همکاران*سیستم، نرم*افزارهای مدیریت ارتباط با  مشتری (CRM) یکی از مهم*ترین راه*های  ورود این کسب و کارها به بازار  فناوری*های پردازش ابری است.

به گزارش وب  سایت eweek، شرکت دل با بررسی عملکرد بیش از ۴۵۰ شرکت کوچک و  متوسط در آمریکا که  تعداد کارکنان آنها بین ۵۰ تا ۹۹۹ نفر متغیر است،  دریافته است که ۶۹ درصد این  کسب*وکارها ترجیح می*دهند نرم*افزارها و  برنامه*های پردازش ابری خود را از یک  فروشنده واحد و مورد اعتماد خریداری  کنند.

بر اساس این گزارش راهکارهای  مدیریت ارتباط با مشتری از جمله مهم*ترین  پلت*فرم*هایی است که شرکت*ها و سازمان*های  کاربر آن را از طریق فناوری  پردازش ابری مورد استفاده قرار می*دهند. هم اکنون ۵۵  درصد از برنامه*ها و  نرم*افزارهای مبتنی بر پردازش ابری که مورد استفاده  کسب*وکارهای کوچک و  متوسط قرار می*گیرد، به نحوی به نرم*افزارهای مدیریت ارتباط با  مشتری  مرتبط هستند. این رقم در مقایسه با سال ۲۰۱۰ حدود ۳۴ درصد رشد داشته  است.

شرکت*هاي مورد مطالعه به دل گفته*اند استفاده از فناوری*های پردازش  ابری  به طور متوسط کارایی عملیاتی آنها را ۳۸ درصد و بازدهی کارکنان آنها را ۳۹   درصد افزایش داده است.
این شرکت*ها کاهش هزینه مالکیت نرم*افزارها، افزایش سرعت  راه اندازی،  دسترسی آسان و ویژگی خودکار را به عنوان فواید استفاده از فناوری*های   پردازش ابری ذکر کرده*اند.

شرکت دل در گزارش خود به این نتیجه رسیده است که  استفاده از خدمات پردازش  ابری صرفاً با ایجاد یک اشتراک تمام نمی*شود، بلکه وقتی  شرکت*ها از این  خدمات استفاده می*کنند بلافاصله نیاز به راه*کارهای کمکی فروشندگان  قابل  اعتماد در این بازار را احساس می*کنند و می*خواهند برای استفاده از این   فناوری*ها و خدمات از یک برنامه جامع و قابل ارتقا پیروی کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل پیشتاز بازار جست و جوگرها؛ کاربران ناراضی از سیاست حریم  خصوصی

*برآوردهای دو شرکت پژوهشی کام اسکور و پیو (Pew) نشان می*دهد که  گوگل همچنان به  پیشتازی خود در بازار موتورهای جست*وجو گر ادامه می*دهد،  هر چند که بسیاری از  کاربران همچنان از سیاست حریم خصوصی این غول جست*وجو  گر ناراضی هستند.

به  گزارش وب سایت eweek شرکت پیو دریافته است که ۸۳ درصد کاربران موتورهای  جست*وجوگر  از گوگل استفاده می*کنند، اما ۷۳ درصد آنها نمی*خواهند که  رفتار آنلاین آنها توسط  این غول جست*وجوگر کنترل شود.

 شرکت  گوگل چندی است که سیاستی با نام حریم خصوصی را در پیش گرفته و با  جمع*آوری اطلاعات  و داده*های مربوط به کاربران نتایج جست*وجوی آنها را  شخصی*تر می*کند.

شرکت  پیو از طریق انجام یک نظرسنجی در میان کاربران آمریکایی به این نتایج  دست یافته  است. در این نظرسنجی ۶۸ درصد از کاربران گفته*اند نمی*خواهند  در هنگام جست*وجو هدف  تبلیغات آنلاین قرار گیرند.

البته ۲۸ درصد کابران نیز از این تبلیغات  استقبال کرده*اند و گفته*اند از  طریق آن می*توانند به اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود دست  یابند. نتایج این نظرسنجی  همچنین نشان می*دهد وابستگی کاربران به موتورهای جست*وجو  روز به روز  بیشتر می*شود اما بسیاری از کاربران از حجم زیاد نتایج جست*وجو ناراضی   هستند.

شركت پژوهشی کام اسکور نیز با انجام یک نظرسنجی مشابه دریافته است که  سهم  گوگل از بازار جست*وجوگرها در آمریکا به نسبت ماه قبل میلادی با ۰.۲ درصد  رشد  به ۶۶.۴ درصد رسیده است. براساس گزارش کام اسکور سهم جست*وجوگر بینگ  مایکروسافت نیز  با ۰.۱ درصد رشد به ۱۵.۳ درصد رسیده است. اما یاهو با ۰.۳  درصد کاهش به ۱۳.۸ درصد  رسیده است.

برآوردهای کام اسکور نشان می*دهد کاربران آمریکایی در ماه فوریه  ۱۷.۵۹  میلیارد مدخل جست*وجو ایجاد کرده*اند که این رقم در ماه ژانویه ۱۷.۸  میلیارد  مدخل بوده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*در لیست میلیاردرهای جهان 7 نفر از فیس*بوک حضور دارند 
*



 Forbes لیست میلیاردرهای امسال را منتشر کرده که در  آن نام 1,226 نفر ذکر  شده است. گزارش فوربس نشان می دهد که ۷ نفر از  ثروتمندترین*های دنیا به  خاطر وجود شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک  در این لیست قرار گرفته اند. این گزارش  همچنین نشان می*دهد که مجموع ثروت  این هفت نفر 28.7 میلیارد دلار است. جزئیات بیشتر  را در ادامه بخوانید.


مجله Forbes بیست و ششمین لیست سالانه "ثروتمندان فراتر از باور"  را منتشر  کرده است. لیست 2012 دو رکوردشکنی داشته است: اول، تعداد کل  افراد این لیست (1226  نفر)؛ دوم، مجموع ثروت آنها (4.6 تریلیون دلار). فیس  بوک در این رکورد زنی*ها موثر  بوده است.
 هفت نفر از بنیان گذاران و سرمایه گذاران این  کمپانی در لیست سالیانه  2012 حضور داشتند که نسبت به سال گذشته یک نفر اضافه شده  است. در زیر لیست  ثروتمندان فیس بوک را مشاهده می کنید که رتبه، نام، ثروت و سن هر  کدام  آمده است. همه آنها با هم 28.7 میلیارد دلار سرمایه دارند.

*35.* Mark Zuckerberg,* $17.5 billion*,  27-years-old*314.* Dustin Moskovitz, *$3.5 billon*,  27-years-old*601.* Sean Parker, *$2.1 billion*,  32-years-old*634.* Eduardo Saverin,* $2.0 billion*,  30-years-old*854.* Peter Thiel, *$1.5 billion*,  44-years-old*1075.* Jim Breyer, *$1.1 billion*,  50-years-old*1153.* Yuri Milner,* $1.0 billion*,  50-years-old
 مدیر عامل و یکی از بنیان گذاران فیس بوک،  مارک زاکربرگ از رتبه 52 با ثروت  13.5 میلیارد در سال 2011 به رتبه 35 با  سرمایه 17.5 میلیارد دلار در سال 2012  رسیده است. به نظر می*رسد این ثروت  همچنان در حال رشد است. طبق مقایسه این ارقام با  میزان رشد کمپانی  فیس*بوک می*توان نتیجه گرفت که زاکربرگ سهم تقریبا 28.4 درصدی از  کل شرکت  را دارد.
 ثروت داستین ماسکویتز و ادواردو ساورین، دیگر بنیان  گذاران فیس بوک نیز  روندی صعودی داشته است. ماسکویتز سرمایه اش را از 2.7 میلیارد  دلار به 3.5  میلیارد افزایش داده است، در حالی که ساورین ثروتش را از 1.6 میلیارد  به  2.0 میلیارد دلار افزایش داده است. ماسکوویتز٬ هم اتاقی زاکربرگ در هاروارد  بود  که فیس بوک را در سال 2008 ترک کرد تا پروژه Asana را آغاز کند.  ساورین به خاطر  تداخل دو شغل و پافشاری برای نگه داشتن سهام 30 درصدی،  توسط فیس بوک مورد شکایت  قرار گرفت. ساورین نیز در پاسخ از فیس بوک شکایت  کرد و در نهایت هر دو طرف با  یکدیگر کنار آمدند و او 5 درصد سهام را در  اختیار گرفت و به عنوان یکی از بنیان  گذاران فیس بوک معرفی شد. او هم  اکنون در سنگاپور زندگی می*کند و چندی پیش به تعریف  و تمجید از فیس*بوک  پرداخت. وی همچنین سه سرمایه گذاری بزرگ دیگر نیز دارد: Jumio،  ShopSavvy و  Qwiki.
 یکی از بنیان گذاران Napster و رییس سابق فیس بوک،  شان پارکر ثروت خود را  از 1.6 میلیارد دلار به 2.1 میلیارد دلار با رتبه 601 رسانده  است. پارکر  که در سال 2004 به این کمپانی پیوست، سهمی کم تر از 3 درصد از این شبکه   اجتماعی را دارد. اما به غیر از فیس بوک، وی وی در Spotify و Airtime نیز  سرمایه  گذاری کرده است.
 پیتر تیل، یکی از پایه گذاران PayPal از رتبه 828 و  ثروت 1.5 میلیارد  دلار در سال 2011 به رتبه 854 با تقریبا همان ثروت سقوط کرد. در  ژوئن 2004  تیل به فیس بوک مبلغ 500,000 دلار قرض داد که بعد ها آن را تبدیل به سهام   10 درصدی و در نهایت سهام سه درصدی در این کمپانی کرد.
 در آوریل 2005، جیم بریر و همکارانش در Accel حدود  12.7 میلیون دلار از سهام فیس بوک را خریداری کردند.
 یوری میلنر ثروتی معادل با 1 میلیارد دلار دارد که  نسبت به سال گذشته  تغییری نکرده است. وی از طریق DST Global که یک صندوق خصوصی برای  سرمایه  گذاری در کمپانی*های جهانی اینترنت است، حدود 200 میلیون دلار از سهام فیس   بوک را در سال 2009 خرید. ارزش این سرمایه در حال حاضر پنج برابر شده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*اينترنت خانگی حذف می*شود

*شبکه نسل چهارم موبایل تا پایان سال 2012 در بسیاری از کشورهای اروپا  فعالیت تجاری  خود را آغاز می کند از این رو، یک روزنامه ایتالیایی مصاحبه  ای را با رئیس و مدیرکل  شرکت اریکسون در منطقه مدیترانه انجام داده است.
تکامل بلند مدت" (LTE) نسل  چهارم شبکه های موبایل قادر است اطلاعات را با  سرعت 100 مگابیت برثانیه یعنی 5  برابر سرعت یک ADSL خانگی با سرعت 20  مگابیت برثانیه انتقال دهد.
شرکت سوئدی  اریکسون بخش وسیعی از سیستمهای LTE موجود امروز را ارائه می  کند و از مجموع 325  میلیون کاربر شبکه نسل چهارم در سراسر دنیا 215 میلیون  کاربر را پوشش می دهد.
به  همین منظور روزنامه لاستمپا مصاحبه ای را "نونتزیو میرتیلو"، رئیس و  مدیرکل اریکسون  در منطقه مدیترانه را انجام داده است که در ادامه می  خوانید:
به اعتقاد شما نسل  چهارم از چه زمانی وارد اروپا می شود؟
این استاندارد درحال حاضر وجود دارد، اما  چیزی که درحال حاضر کمبود آن  احساس می شود عرضه تجاری همه گیر آن است. مطمئن هستیم  که آینده برای LTE  است اما بدیهی است که تنها با بهبود سرعت شبکه های موجود نمی  توان به آن  رسید.
بلکه برای عرضه یک فناوری نو به مشتریان به زنجیره ای نیاز است  که تمام  بخشها شامل زیرساختها، نرم افزار، خدمات و ... را در بر گیرد. ما در میان   معدود تولیدکنندگانی هستیم که بسته های کاملی را برای تمام شبکه ها عرضه می  کنیم  اما بی شک تکاملهای فناورانه همیشه به سرمایه گذاریهای جدید نیاز  دارند. اریکسون در  سال 2011 از 32 درصد سال قبل از آن به 38 درصد از بازار  جهانی زیرساختهای شبکه های  موبایل نسلهای دوم، سوم و چهارم دست یافت.
و در مورد دستگاهها... نوکیا، "ال.  جی" و اکنون "اپل نسخه هایی از تلفنهای  همراه هوشمند خود را با حمایت LTE برای  بازار آمریکا ارائه کرده اند و در  اروپا تنها از فناوریهای نسل سوم استفاده می کند.  اگر تلفنهای همراه  هوشمند و تبلتهای LTE به بازار اروپا نیز راه یابند آیا می  توانند راه را  به سوی قبول این زیرساختها باز کنند؟
زمانی که شبکه Umts راه  اندازی شد، سالها زمان نیاز بود که به یک سطح  اقتصادی قابل قبول برسد. اما درباره  شبکه LTE احتمالاً تنها به یک سال  زمان نیاز خواهد بود چون امروزه دستگاهها بسیار  چندگانه و متنوع شده اند و  با قیمتهای مناسبی عرضه می شوند. اکنون همه چیز وجود  دارد: فناوری،  پایانه ها، بسته های تشویقی... اما برای عبور از نسل سوم و رسیدن به  نسل  چهارم باید یک سری گامهای میانی را برداشت.
آیا توسعه LTE به معنی پایان  ADSL است؟
هنوز بازارهایی وجود دارند که در آنها LTE اتصالات ADSL را نابود  نکرده  اند و بعضی دیگر از بازارها موفق به انجام آن شده اند. در اینجا یک مسئله   حتمی وجود دارد: تلفنهای همراه هوشمند و تبلتها پیشروان این تکامل هستند و  ماهیت  آنها اتصال در حرکت است. ما در سال 2011 یک میلیارد کاربر باند پهن  موبایل داشتیم  که این رقم در سال 2016 به 5 میلیارد خواهد رسید. بنابراین  تا پایان این سال ترافیک  اطلاعات در شبکه های موبایل به 10 برابر میزان  فعلی خواهد رسید و ما از هم اکنون  برای آن آماده ایم.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*استفاده از اینترنت  با اتصال مک به آیفون فقط سالی 30 دلار

* *  اگر شما تا به حال به خاطر هزینه های بالا قید استفاده از  اینترنت روی مک  یا PC خود از طریق آیفون را زده بودید خوشحال باشید چون حالا و با  30  دلار هزینه در سال امکان استفاده از این سرویس مهیا شده است. با وجود  درخواست  های فراوان مشترکان آیفون برای استفاده از اینترنت بر روی PC این  سرویس هزینه های  بالایی برای آنها داشت ولی اپل یک راه حل ارائه داده است. * 

ماه  نوامبر گذشته اپل اپلیکیشنی به نام i Tether را در فروشگاه خود عرضه  کرد که کاربران  از طریق این نرم افزار 14.99 دلاری و داشتن اشتراک می  توانستند از طریق آیفون و PC  به اینترنت متصل شوند اما این نرم افزار خیلی  زود از دور خارج شد. 

اما  مجددا اپل یک راه حل مبتنی بر وب ارائه داده که به کلیه کاربران آیفون  اجازه می دهد  تا از طریق گوشی خود و استفاده از هر PC به اینترنت متصل  شوند. قیمت پایه این سرویس  30 دلار در سال است و با توجه به نوع طرح  انتخابی متغیر است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*نظارت بر کیفیت  سرویس*دهنده*های اینترنت


* *


رئیس سازمان فناوری اطلاعات ایران گفت: بحث نظارت بر کیفیت  سرویس*دهندهای  اینترنت و اینترانت یکی از موضوعات مهم و در دست بررسی ما  است.*

؛ علی حکیم جوادی در گفت*و*گو با  ایسنا، با بیان این مطلب ابراز داشت: ما  از این نظر به رگولاتوری کمک می*کنیم یعنی  بازوی فنی رگولاتوری در این  زمینه هستیم چون نیاز است به لحاظ تخصصی یک مقدار بیشتر  به این بخش  پرداخته شود.

وی هم*چنین اظهار کرد: همچنین یکی*دیگر از  فعالیت*های مهم ما بحث امن*سازی  زیرساخت*های اطلاعاتی کشور است که در این زمینه  برنامه*هایی داریم.

معاون وزیر ارتباطات همچنین تصریح کرد: ۱۴ محور راهبردی  برای توسعه ICT  کشور تدوین شده که توسعه تعاملات بین*المللی بر اساس آنها تبیین و   پیاده*سازی می*شود.

وی ادامه داد: در حوزه جامعه اطلاعاتی نیز تلاش*های  گسترده*ای در کشور از  سوی نهادهای مختلف نظیر وزارت ارشاد، صدا و سیما و وزارت امور  خارجه کشور  صورت گرفته است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل رئیس DARPA را  در پست اجرایی عالی رتبه ای به خدمت می گیرد* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید




 شنیده ها حاکی از آن است که گوگل تصمیم دارد رجینا دوگان، مدیر DARPA  (بازوی  تحقیقاتی وزارت دفاع آمریکا) را به استخدام خود درآورد. Wired می  گوید که خانم  دوگان تصمیم دارد ریاست دارپا را برای بر عهده گرفتن یک «پست  اجرایی عالی رتبه» در  گوگل ترک کند. البته هنوز جایگاه و حوزه کاری وی در  گوگل نامشخص بوده و چیزی در این  خصوص اعلام نشده است.* 

البته اگر به گذشته نگاهی بیاندازیم، اثرات  قابل توجه وی را در برخی ایده  های گوگل می توانیم ببینیم. مثلا چند سال پیش دارپا  حامی مالی مسابقات  اتومبیل های خودکار با نام DARPA Challenges بود. که نتیجه نهایی  این  مسابقه، استخدام برخی مهندسان تیم برنده در گوگل و راه اندازی پروژه  اتومبیل  های بدون سرنشین گوگل بود. 

به نظر می رسد که قرار است خانم دوگان، به همکاری  با سرگئی برین (از  موسسان گوگل) بپردازد که هم اکنون مشغول کار بر روی پروژه های  تحقیقاتی  بلند مدت این شرکت است. سخنگوی گوگل گفته است: «رجینا یک پیشگام فنی است   که آینده تکنولوژی نظامی را با خود به دارپا برد. او یکی از دارایی های با  ارزش  گوگل خواهد بود و ما هیجان زده ایم که وی به تیم مان ملحق می شود.» 

البته  هنوز در خصوص زمان شروع به کار وی در گوگل چیزی نمی دانیم و تنها  گفته می شود که  «شاید از چند هفته آینده». خب، به نظر می رسد که گوگل در  حال تبدیل به یک دستگاه  مکنده بزرگ برای تمامی هوش و ذکاوت بشری است و قصد  دارد تمام دانش و توانایی انسان  را در یک جا جمع کند. به گونه ای که حتی  بخش دولتی و نظامی هم از دست آن رهایی  ندارد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*نکات و ترفندهایی  برای کارایی بیشتر گوگل مپز

*  
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید






 با یاری گرفتن از چند  پلاگین و دانستن برخی دستورات  که معمولا دم دست و واضح نیستند، Google Maps می  تواند به منبعی از  اطلاعات قیمتی تبدیل شود. شما ممکن ست از گوگل مپز برای یافتن  مقصد  استفاده کنید. یا اینکه تنها از آن بخواهید که مسیر رانندگی تان را مشخص  کند.  اما گوگل مپز فقط این چیزی نیست که شما از روی عادت استفاده می کنید و  می تواند حتی  بعد از سالها استفاده، همیشه نکته تازه ای را برای تان در  آستین داشته باشد. علاوه  بر این، گوگل به شکل مستمر در حال بهبود نقشه ها و  اضافه کردن نکات و ابزارهای  کاربردی به آن پرکاربرد خود است. 
*Google Maps GL* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  اولین   کاری که لازم است برای استفاده بهتر از گوگل مپز انجام دهید، نصب افزونه  Maps GL  است. این افزونه بدون نیاز به نصب هیچ نرم افزار اضافی، گرافیک  های سه بعدی نقشه ها  را به مرورگر اینترنتی شما اضافه می کند. این پلاگین  با اضافه کردن ساختمان های سه  بعدی به حالت نمایش نقشه و همچنین امکان  نمایش هوایی ۴۵ درجه ساختمان های سه بعدی،  تجربه شما از گوگل مپز را به  نحو چشمگیری بهبود می بخشد. این افزونه همچنین جابجایی  نرم و روانی را  میان سطوح زوم مختلف فراهم آورده و به شما اجازه می دهد که سریعا  میان  حالت نمایش Map و Street جابجا شوید. 
صفحه دانلود پلاگین ویژه مرورگرهای مختلف 
*کجا می خواهید بروید؟* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  گوگل   مپز نه تنها برای علامت گذاری یک مکان ابزار مناسبی است، بلکه برای  رساندن شما به  آن مقصد هم وسیله کاربردی به نظر می رسد. خواه شما تصمیم  داشته باشید از وسایل  نقلیه عمومی استفاده کنید، با اتومبیل شخصی بروید،  پیاده روی کرده و یا سوار دوچرخه  شوید، گوگل مپز راهنمای خوبی برای انتخاب  مسیر است. تنها کافی است دکمه Get  Directions را زده و مسیر حرکت را مشخص  کنید. یا اینکه به گوگل اجازه دهید بر اساس  مکان فعلی شما مسیر را تعیین  کند. سپس بر اساس نقطه مقصد می تواند اتومبیل، حمل و  نقل عمومی، پیاده روی  یا دوچرخه را برای رسیدن به مقصد انتخاب کنید. 
*پیشنهاد مسیرهای جایگزین* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  برای   احتراز از برخی خیابان های خاص در مسیر حرکت، می توانید با کشیدن خط  راهنمای مسیر  به اطراف، راه های جایگزین را به برنامه پیشنهاد کنید. با هر  تغییر، گوگل مپز به  شما نشان می دهد که که تقریبا چه میزان به طول و زمان  مسافرت شما اضافه می گردد.  
*پلاگین Google Earth* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  Google   Earth پلاگین بسیار خوب دیگری است که می توانید بر روی مرورگرتان نصب  کنید‫.‬ یکی  از قابلیت های مهم این افزونه، توانایی نمایش مسیر به صورت سه  بعدی و از نمای بالا  است‫.‬ شما می توانید بر روی مسیر توقف کرده و  ببینید که در چه مرحله و مکانی  هستید‫.‬ 
دریافت پلاگین 
*پرواز بر فراز Google Earth* 


 حالا  که پلاگین Google  Eatrh را نصب کرده اید، می توانید هر نقطه دلخواهی را در بخش  جستجوی گوگل  مپز وارد کرده و همانند Google Earth بر فراز زمین به پرواز درآمده تا  به  آن نقطه برسید. همچنین با پایین نگه داشتن کلید Shift و استفاده از کلیدهای  جهت  نمای چپ و راست، نمای ۳۶۰ درجه هر مکانی را ببینید. 
*نمایی متفاوت از Google Eatrh* 


 شما  همچنین در حالت نمایش  Google Earth می توانید با استفاده از کلیدهای کیبرد کمی  زاویه دیدتان را  شیب دار کنید: کلید شیفت را نگه داشته و با کلید بالا رو زاویه دید  را  پایین بیاورید. یا اینکه با کلید پایین رو همراه با شیفت، زاویه دید را  بالا  ببرید. راه دیگر جابجایی نقطه دید، استفاده از کلید شیفت به همراه  چرخاندن اسکرول  روی موس است. 
*لایه های اطلاعاتی را ورق بزنید* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  بسته   به سایتی که از آن استفاده می کنید، می توانید لایه های اطلاعاتی خاصی را  برای یک  نقطه ویژه مشاهده کنید. اطلاعاتی از قبیل ترافیک لحظه ای، عکس  ها، مقالات ویکی پدیا  و آب و هوا. برای دست یابی به این لایه های اطلاعات،  موس را بر روی ویجت چهارگوش  بالا-سمت راست صفحه نقشه بیاورید. منویی حاوی  لایه های موجود در نقشه برای تان به  نمایش در خواهد آمد و شما می توانید  با کلیک بر روی گزینه More‪...‬ لیست لایه های  بیشتری را هم ببینید. 
*نقشه های خودتان را بسازید* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  با   استفاده از گزینه My Places می توانید یک گوگل مپز شخصی سازی و حاشیه  نویسی شده در  اختیار داشته باشید که شامل مکان های علامت گذاری شده، خطوط،  و اشکال مختلف است.  شما حتی می توانید متن های توضیحی، عکس ها و ویدیوهای  مورد نیاز را به نقشه خودتان  اضافه کنید و نقشه های تان را با بقیه به  اشتراک بگذارید. این کار می تواند برای  علامت گذاری رستوران های مورد  علاقه در نقشه، برنامه ریزی برای تعطیلات آینده و یا  طرح ریزی مسیرهای  کوتاه تر در مسافرت پیش رو بسیار مفید باشد. 
*آزمایشگاه مپزistance* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  از   بخش آزمایشگاه گوگل مپز می توانید امکانات بسیار جذاب و جالبی را که هنوز  در مرحله  تجربی هستند فعال کنید. برای دست یابی به Maps Labs می توانید  از لینک آبی کوچکی که  درست در پایین بخش منوی سمت چپ گوگل مپز قرار گرفته  است استفاده کنید. یکی از این  قابلیت های جالب، ابزار اندازه گیری فاصله  است، که به شما امکان اندازه گیری فاصله  دو مکان بر روی کره زمین را می  دهد. این فاصله می تواند از جلوی درب خانه شما تا  پشت سلف دانشگاه تان  باشد، یا اینکه از شرق ایران تا غرب لهستان را اندازه بگیرد.  
*آزمایشگاه مپز: زوم هوشمند* 


 Smart  Zoom یکی دیگر از  قابلیت های آزمایشگاه مپز است که شما را تا حد زیادی از شر پیام  We don't  have imagery at this zoom level که گاه و بیگاه هنگام زوم کردن به آن   برخورد می کنید، نجات می دهد‫.‬ 
*آزمایشگاه مپزrag 'n' Zoom* 


این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


  این  پلاگین شما را  قادر می سازد که برای زوم کردن بر روی بخش خاصی از نقشه،  تنها با مکان نمای موس یک  باکس دور آن بکشید. و دیگر دردسر استفاده از  ابزارهای زوم و چرخش را هم نداشته  باشید. 
*نقشه های داخلی ساختمان ها را چک کنید* 


 در  مکان های به خصوصی،  شما می توانید از گوگل مپز برای مشاهده جزئیات پلان داخلی  ساختمان استفاده  کنید و اطلاعات مکان های داخل آن را ببینید. قرار است فروشگاه های  بزرگ،  مراکز خرید، فرودگاه ها و موسسات آموزشی آمریکا و در آینده دیگر نقاط جهان   بخشی از این طرح گوگل باشند. به این شکل، هنگامی که شما بر روی نقشه گوگل  زوم می  کنید، به صورت خودکار می توانید وارد ساختمان های دارای نقشه داخلی  شده و نقشه کامل  آنها را هم مشاهده کنید. 
*مسیرها را به تلفن تان ارسال کنید* 


 Download  Chrome to Phone  افزونه ای ویژه مرورگر کروم و همچنین اپلیکیشنی برای موبایل های  اندرویدی  است که به شما اجازه می دهد به راحتی لینک های مورد نظرتان را میان مرورگر   و موبایل تان رد و بدل کنید‫.‬ تنها کافی است مسیر حرکت را از گوگل مپز  به درون  موبایل خود بکشید، تا به صورت خودکار باز شده و مسیر را به شما  نشان دهد‫.‬

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*اپل مرورگر خود را به روز کرد

*شرکت اپل با به روزکردن نسخه های سازگار با ویندوز و مک مرورگر سافاری خود نسخه  جدیدی از آن را عرضه کرده است.
در این نسخه جدید که نسخه 5.4.1 از مرورگر سافاری  محسوب می شود، تعدادی از  آسیب پذیریهای قبلی این مرورگر و همین طور برخی نقص های  موجود در موتور  وب کیت آن رفع شده است.
مهم ترین نقص های موتور وب کیت مربوط به  اشکالاتی بوده که در نحوه تعامل  با حافظه مرورگر و رایانه وجود داشته است. هکرها با  سوءاستفاده از این  حفره های امنیتی می توانستند کدهای مخرب خود را از راه دور بر  روی رایانه  فرد قربانی اجرا کنند و بی سروصدا کنترل آن را در دست بگیرند.
از  جمله دیگر مشکلات برطرف شده وب کیت عبارتند از آسیب پذیری در  cross-site scripting  و آسیب پذیری دیگری که به مهاجمان اجازه می داد تا  به اطلاعات ذخیره شده در کوکی  های مرورگر دسترسی پیدا کنند.
اصلاح برخی کدهای جاوااسکریپت مرورگر یاد شده هم  از جمله دیگر تغییرات  اعمال شده است. به روزرسانی سافاری در شرایطی صورت می گیرد که  مایکروسافت  هم در آستانه به روزرسانی مرورگرIE ، سیستم عامل ویندوز و برخی دیگر از   نرم افزارهای خود است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*ساخت کابل نوری از سوی اينتل

*- شرکت اینتل كه یک سال قبل فناوری پورت*های معروف به تندر را معرفی  کرده بود، حالا  از تولید کابل*های نوری سازگار با این پورت*ها خبر داده  است.
اینتل اعلام کرده  است این کابل*ها از اواخر سال جاری برای رایانه*های مکینتاش در دسترس کاربران قرار  خواهد گرفت.
به گزارش وب سایت Computerworld پورت*های معروف به تندر سرعت تبادل   داده*ها بین رایانه و دستگاه*های جانبی را به طرز قابل ملاحظه*ای افزایش  داده و حتی  کار تبادل داده*ها در فواصل دورتر را نیز ممکن می*سازند.
پورت*های تندر در اصل  با همکاری دو شرکت اینتل و اپل ساخته شده است که از  آن به عنوان فناوری جایگزین  برای USB 3.0 یاد می*شود. سرعت تبادل داده*ها  از طریق پورت*ها به 10 گیگابایت  می*رسد. مثلاً از طریق این پورت*ها  می*توان یک فیلم طولانی و دارای کیفیت HD را از  یک هارد اکسترنال در کمتر  از 10 ثانیه به یک لپ تاپ منتقل کرد.
پورت*های تندر  موجود در بازار با کابل*های مسی کار می*کنند و به همین خاطر  دارای محدودیت*ها و  نواقصی هستند. اما کابل*های نوری در آینده*ای نزدیک  خواهند توانست محدودیت*هایی مثل  فاصله دور بین دو دستگاه و سرعت کند تبادل  داده*ها را حل کند. بنا بر گزارش اینتل  کابل*های مسی برای انتقال داده*ها  در فاصله حداکثر 6 متری مناسب هستند، ولی از طریق  کابل*های نوری می*توان  کار تبادل داده*ها در فواصل ده*ها متری را به آسانی انجام  داد. البته این  استفاده از این کابل*ها ممکن است مشکلاتی از قبیل مصرف بالای برق را  به  همراه داشته باشد.
این پورت*ها تاکنون فقط در رایانه*های مکینتاش اپل به کار  رفته است. البته  شرکت لنوو نیز تصمیم گرفته است از این پورت*ها در لپ تاپ*های تحت  ویندوز  خود در سال جاری استفاده کند. اینتل اعلام کرده است رایانه*های مکینتاشی که   دارای پورت تندر هستند خواهند توانست کابل*های مسی را با کابل*های نوری  جدید تعویض  کنند بی*آنکه نیازی به تغییر دیگر قطعات رایانه خود داشته  باشند.
اینتل تلاش  می*کند از تعداد زیاد پورت*های رایانه بکاهد و فعالیت*هایی مثل تبادل داده و  شبکه*بندی را از طریق یک پورت انجام دهد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فایرفاکس با تاخیر  می*آید

* *بنیاد موزیلا طراح مرورگر فایرفاکس رسما تایید کرد  که عرضه نسخه 11 این مرورگر را به تاخیر انداخته است.*

؛ این شرکت می گوید برنامه های مفصلی برای به روزرسانی این مرورگر دارد و  برای  اتمام همه آنها ضروری است زمان بیشتری را صرف به روزرسانی این محصول  نماید.
یکی  دیگر از علل این تاخیر شناسایی یک حفره امنیتی در فایرفاکس در جریان  رقابت هکری  Pwn2Own در هفته گذشته بود که باعث شد بنیاد موزیلا برای رفع  نقائص فایرفاکس تلاش  کند به طور جدی وارد عمل شود. Vincenzo Iozzo و  Willem Pinckaers دو هکری که موفق  به شناسایی این آسیب پذیری شدند برای  این کار 30 هزار دلار جایزه دریافت  کردند.
مقامات موزیلا اظهار امیدواری کرده اند که این تاخیر بیش از چند روز به   طول نینجامد و برنامه های این شرکت برای عرضه دیگر نسخه های تازه این  مرورگر با  مانع اساسی مواجه نشود.
مرورگر فایرفاکس بعد از مرورگر IE دومین مرورگر محبوب  دنیاست و بیش از 25 درصد از بازار مرورگرهای اینترنتی را در کنترل خود دارد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*وزارت ارشاد مسئول  مستقیم *****ینگ نیست

* *
*

*رئیس مرکز رسانه*های  دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی با بیان اینکه  مسئولیت *****ینگ بر عهده  کارگروه تعیین مصادیق مجرمانه است، گفت: وزارت  ارشاد هیچ مسئولیتی به *صورت مستقیم  و بدون هماهنگی در زمینه *****ینگ  ندارد.*
  حسن  علیزاده امروز در نشست خبری با اشاره به تشکیل شورای عالی فضای  مجازی با دستور مقام  معظم رهبری اظهار داشت: در سطح کشور اقدامات و  فعالیت*های گسترده*ای در حوزه*های  مدیریت و سیاست*گذاری فضای مجازی در حال  انجام بوده که البته تشتت و  موازی*کاری*هایی نیز در این فضا وجود داشته و  دارد.
وی خاطرنشان کرد:* با تدبیر  مقام معظم رهبری که همواره در تمام حوزه*ها به  خصوص در حوزه*های فرهنگ طلایه*دار  بوده*اند، *طرح تشکیل شورای عالی فضای  مجازی ابلاغ شد که با تشکیل این شورا  فعالیت*های حوزه فضای مجازی به صورت  منسجم مدیریت و امور تسهیل خواهد شد.
 تدوین نظام جامع حمایت از تولید*کنندگان رسانه*های دیجیتال
رئیس مرکز فناوری  اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  با اشاره به حوزه  فعالیت*های این مرکز از تولید*کنندگان حوزه رسانه*های  دیجیتال تصریح کرد: نظام  جامعی از حمایت*هایی که این مرکز می*تواند از  فعالان حوزه رسانه*های دیجیتال داشته  باشد تعریف شده و با تدوین یک  نظام*نامه که به صورت رسمی در ابتدای سال آینده منتشر  می*شود، حمایت*های  این مرکز عملیاتی خواهد شد.
 ارائه 2.6 میلیارد تومان تسهیلات به تولید*کنندگان
علیزاده با اشاره به اعطای  تسهیلات بانکی به فعالان و تولید*کنندگان حوزه  رسانه*های دیجیتال یادآور شد: در سال  ۹۰ به ۴۰ شرکت و موسسه مختلف 2  میلیارد و ۶۴۵ میلیون تومان در قالب تفاهم*نامه*ای  که با بانک ملی منعقد  کرده*ایم، تسهیلات بانکی ارائه شد.
وی افزود:* در پنجمین  نمایشگاه رسانه های دیجیتال که در سال جاری برگزار  شد بیش از ۶۰۰ میلیون بن*کارت در  بین بازدیدکنندگان از این نمایشگاه توزیع  شد و ۴۵۰ میلیون تومان بن*کارت نیز در بین  بازدیدکنندگان از نمایشگاه*های  استانی رسانه*های دیجیتال توزیع شده است البته برای  نحوه توزیع بن*کارت  ها نیز یک نظام*نامه تدوین شده است.
 برگزاری 50 نمایشگاه در سال 91
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال  وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  با بیان اینکه در سال آینده، برگزاری ۵۰ نمایشگاه  استانی رسانه*های  دیجیتال در سطح کشور را در دستور کار داریم، اظهار داشت: خرید  حمایتی از  محصولات فاخر حوزه دیجیتال نیز از دیگر سیاست*های این مرکز در سال ۹۰  بوده  است و بیش از ۳۰۰ عنوان محصولات فاخر با تیراژ ۷۷ هزار نسخه خریداری شده   است.
علیزاده با بیان اینکه سقف تسهیلات ارائه شده به شرکت*های فعال در حوزه   تولیدات دیجیتال 100 میلیون تومان است، یادآور شد: همچنین مرکز رسانه*های  دیجیتال  به ۹۰ شرکت فعال در حوزه تولیدات رسانه*های دیجیتال نیز برای  بهره**مندی از تسهیلات  "صندوق توسعه صنایع الکترونیک" نیز معرفی*نامه  ارائه کرده است.
 ممانعت از موازی*کاری با تشکیل شورای عالی فضای مجازی
وی در ادامه این نشست  خبری و در پاسخ به سوال خبرنگار فارس درباره نحوه  تعامل و همکاری مرکز رسانه*های  دیجیتال با شورای عالی فضای مجازی خاطرنشان  کرد: شورای عالی فضای مجازی یک نهاد  تازه متولد شده است و تا تشکیل  دبیرخانه این شورا و تدوین آیین*نامه*های آن به زمان  نیاز است اما  بزرگترین کار شورای عالی فضای مجازی این خواهد بود که این شورا نهادها  و  دستگاه*های مختلف فعال در حوزه فضای مجازی را منسجم و ارتباط آنها را  بایکدیگر  برقرار خواهد کرد و از انجام موازی*کاری ممانعت خواهد شد.
رئیس مرکز فناوری  اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  تصریح کرد: وزیر فرهنگ و  ارشاد اسلامی نیز عضو حقوقی این شوراست و مرکز  رسانه*های دیجیتال نیز به عنوان  زیرمجموعه این وزارتخانه در شورای عالی  فضای مجازی همکاری*های لازم را خواهد  داشت.
 مناقشه بر سر آمار محصولات دیجیتال صادر شده
علیزاده درباره آمار دقیق  محصولات دیجیتال صادر شده و درآمد ارزی حاصل از  این صادرات گفت*: آمار محصولات  دیجیتال صادر شده همواره محل مناقشه بوده  است اما باید این آمار تدقیق شود و این  مرکز نیز با جمع*بندی آمار، میزان  دقیق محصولات صادر شده را اعلام خواهد کرد.
وی  متذکر شد: *اما بر اساس اعلام اتحادیه صادرکنندگان، ۸۰ میلیون دلار رقمی است که  اعلام شده است.
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و  ارشاد اسلامی  با بیان اینکه در تعریف حوزه نرم*افزار نیز مشکلاتی وجود دارد، تصریح   کرد: در تلاش هستیم با گمرک هماهنگی*هایی را در راستای تسهیل صادرات  محصولات  دیجیتال داشته باشیم و با اتحادیه تولید*کنندگان لوح*های فشرده  نیز برای این منظور  جلسات و هماهنگی*هایی را داشته*ایم.
 ارسال 6716 اثر به دبیر*خانه مرکز برای دریافت مجوز
علیزاده در ادامه درباره  تعداد مجوز*های صادر شده توسط مرکز رسانه*های  دیجیتال در سال ۹۰ اظهار داشت:* در  سال 90 به غیر از اسفند ماه در مجموع ۶  هزار و ۷۱۶ اثر به دبیرخانه واحد بسته*های  نرم*افزاری این مرکز ارسال شده  است که از این تعداد ۴۶۸ اثر موفق به دریافت گواهی  ثبت نرم*افزار شدند.
وی یاد*آور شد:* همچنین حدود ۲ هزار و ۶۴۰ اثر نیز مجوز  انتشار خود را  دریافت کرده*اند و ۲ هزار و ۸۰۳ اثر نیز مجوز تکثیر دریافت  کرده*اند.
 فرایند طولانی*مدت صدور مجوز توسط مرکز
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های  دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  یکی از ایرادات وارد به این مرکز را فرایند  طولانی*مدت صدور مجوز دانست و  اظهار داشت:* در حال حاضر فرایند صدور مجوزها طولانی  است و برخی از آثار  با ارائه درخواست مجوز خود بیش از یک سال در نوبت دریافت مجوز  بوده*اند.
وی با بیان اینکه تولید*کنندگان حوزه رسانه*های دیجیتال توقع دارند در   کوتاه*ترین زمان ممکن، مجوز درخواستی آنها صادر شود، خاطرنشان کرد: یکی از  دلایلی  که باعث طولانی شدن فرایند رسیدگی و صدور مجوزها توسط این مرکز  می*شود این است که  موارد و مصادیقی که باعث رد شدن اثر می*شود در اختیار  تولیدکنندگان قرار نگرفته  است.
علیزاده در توضیح این موضوع تصریح کرد:* موارد و مصادیقی که می*تواند باعث   رد شدن اثر و یا بروز برخی مشکلات در اعطای مجوزها شود، توسط این مرکز  تدوین شده و  در ابتدای سال آینده به صورت رسمی اعلام خواهد شد تا  تولید*کنندگان بتوانند براساس  آن اثر خود را تولید کنند و این آیین*نامه  می*تواند فرایند صدور مجوزها را تسهیل و  کوتاه کند.
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد  اسلامی  متذکر شد:*با تدوین این آئین*نامه می*توانیم فرایند نظارت بر برخی محصولات   حوزه رسانه*های دیجیتال را به بعد از تولید و توزیع اثر موکول کنیم.
وی در بیان  سایر مواردی که باعث طولانی شدن فرایند صدور مجوز*ها می*شود،  گفت:* این مرکز برای  اعطای مجوز مجبور است که از سایر ارگان*های مرتبط  استعلام کند که این فرایند نیز  زمان*بر است.
 لزوم حفظ حقوق مالکیت معنوی صاحبان آثار
علیزاده بزرگترین مانع در مسیر تسریع  در صدور مجوزها توسط مرکز* رسانه*های  دیجیتال را موضوع مالکیت معنوی آثار دانست و  تصریح کرد: ممکن است سخنرانی  یک خطیب معروف در قالب یک بسته نرم*افزاری تولید و  ارائه شود که صدور  مجوز برای چنین اثری منوط به حفظ حقوق معنوی صاحب اثر و  پدید*آورنده آن  است.
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ  و ارشاد اسلامی  درباره موضوع کپی*رایت و رعایت نشدن این مسئله در داخل کشور یادآور  شد:  در مورد محصولات خارجی با توجه به اینکه ایران به پروتکل*های جهانی  کپی*رایت  ملحق نشده این مسئله موضوعیت ندارد اما مسئله مالکیت معنوی یکی  از دغدغه*های اصلی  این مرکز است تا حقی ازکسی ضایع نشود و البته متولی  برخوردهای قضایی، وزارت فرهنگ و  ارشاد اسلامی نیست.
 فرهنگ*سازی در حوزه رسانه*های دیجیتال
 به گزارش سافت گذر؛وی  یکی از دغدغه*های  مرکز رسانه*های دیجیتال را فرهنگ*سازی در حوزه فضای  مجازی و دیجیتال دانست و گفت:*  برای این منظور با صدا و سیما یک  تفاهم*نامه همکاری به امضا رسیده و تلاش داریم تا  در قالب برنامه*های  مختلف آموزشی مردم را با نحوه استفاده صحیح از محصولات این حوزه  آشنا کنیم  و در این راستا سایتی را نیز برای معرفی محصولات و تولیدات مفید در حوزه   رسانه*های دیجیتال در دست راه*اندازی داریم.
علیزاده با اشاره به کیفیت بالای  محصولات تولیدی توسط بخش*های فعال در  حوزه رسانه*های دیجیتال در سطح کشورمان اظهار  داشت:* این مرکز در فرایند  صدور مجوزها به تولید*کنندگان توصیه اکید دارد که در  تولیدات خود به جز  زبان فارسی زبان انگلیسی و عربی را نیز داشته باشند که البته این  مسئله  اجباری نیست اما رویکردهای حمایتی ما با لحاظ کردن چنین مواردی انجام   می*شود.
 چرایی حضور در نمایشگاه*های بین*المللی مانند سبیت
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات  و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  درباره نحوه حضور شرکت*ها و فعالان  حوزه* رسانه*های دیجیتال نمایشگاه*های  بین*المللی این حوزه مانند "سبیت" خاطرنشان  کرد: متاسفانه هیچ گزارشی از  نحوه حضور و فعالیت*های انجام شده در نمایشگاه*های  بین*المللی مانند سبیت  در دست نیست و اگر قصد داریم در نمایشگاهی مانند سبیت در سال  آینده حضور  داشته باشیم باید این حضور تعریف شد و مشخص شود که آیا چنین نمایشگاهی   برای بازار تولیدات ما عرصه مناسبی است یا خیر.
به گزارش فارس علیزاده سطح  برگزاری نمایشگاه بین*المللی رسانه*های دیجیتال  کشورمان را در مقایسه با بسیاری از  نمایشگا*ه*های بین*المللی مانند  جی*تکس بالاتر دانست و اظهار داشت: در سال گذشته  بیش از ۲ میلیون نفر از  پنجمین نمایشگاه رسانه*های دیجیتال در تهران بازدید کردند و  این در حالی  است که مجموع بازدیدکنندگان از نمایشگاهی مانند سبیت ۳۰۰ هزار نفر بوده   است البته رویکرد برگزاری نمایشگاه رسانه*های دیجیتال کشورمان بیشتر در  حوزه  فرهنگ*سازی متمرکز بوده است.
 مانعی برای شرکت پایگاه**های خبری در نمایشگاه رسانه*های دیجیتال وجود  ندارد
علیزاده در پاسخ به سوال یکی از خبرنگاران درباره امکان حضور و شرکت   پایگاه*های خبری و اطلاع*رسانی در نمایشگاه سال آینده رسانه*های دیجیتال  گفت:* در  نشستی که با معاون مطبوعاتی داشتم این موضوع مطرح شد و محمدزاده  گفت که هیچ  محدودیتی در این خصوص وجود ندارد اما با توجه به اینکه  نمایشگاه رسانه*های دیجیتال  یک ماه زودتر از نمایشگاه مطبوعات برگزار  می*شود ممکن است که این امر برگزاری  نمایشگاه مطبوعات را به نوعی  تحت*الشعاع قرار دهد.
وی افزود: اما با تعامل با  معاونت مطبوعاتی، هیچ مشکلی برای حضور و شرکت  پایگاه*های خبری و اطلاع*رسانی در  نمایشگاه رسانه*های دیجیتال سال آینده  وجود نخواهد داشت.
علیزاده در ادامه با  اشاره به ابلاغ آیین*نامه ساماندهی پایگاه*های  اینترتی توسط وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد  اسلامی متذکر شد: پیش از این، ساماندهی  پایگاه*های اینترنتی در معاونت مطبوعاتی  مستقر بود اما با ابلاغ این  آیین*نامه، پایگاه*های خبری و اطلاع*رسانی در معاونت  مطبوعایت رسیدگی *و  ساماندهی خواهند شد و مابقی پایگاه*های غیر*خبری در مرکز  رسانه*های  دیجیتال ساماندهی خواهند شد.
 وزارت ارشاد مسئولیت مستقم در *****یگ ندارد
رئیس مرکز فناوری اطلاعات و رسانه*های دیجیتال وزارت  فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی  در پاسخ به این سوال که آیا *****ینگ به صورت مستقیم توسط  مرکز رسانه*های  دیجیتال وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی انجام می*شود یا خیر اظهار  داشت:  وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی هیچ مسئولیتی به*صورت مستقیم و بدون هماهنگی در   زمینه *****ینگ ندارد.
وی در خاتمه متذکر شد:* مسئولیت *****ینگ بر عهده کارگروه  تعیین مصادیق  مجرمانه است که این کارگروه ۱۴ عضو از نهادها و دستگاه*های مختلف دارد  و  وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی نیز صرفا یک نماینده در این کارگروه دارد  وکارگروه  تعیین مصادیق مجرمانه زیر نظر دادستان کل کشور فعالیت  می*کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*51 درصد ترافیک  سایت*ها غیرانسانی است


* *

نتایج یک پژوهش نشان می*دهد  که 51 درصد بازدیدکنندگان وب سایت*ها انسان  نیستند و این به معنای هزینه گزافی است  که وب*سایت*ها بابت پهنای باند  اضافه می*پردازند.
*؛  Incapsula که ارائه*دهنده خدمات امنیتی است، در پژوهشی روی 1000  سایت که از این  کمپانی خدمات دریافت می*کنند، نشان داد نیمی از ترافیک  وب*سایت*ها واقعی نیست و این  ترافیک غیرانسانی هزینه*های سنگین و پنهانی  مثل پهنای باند، خطر شکست اقتصادی و ...  برای سایت*ها ایجاد می*کنند. 
متوسط ترافیک یک سایت عبارت است از:
5 درصد؛  ابزارهای هک که سایت را برای یافتن نقاط آسیب*پذیر، جستجو می*کنند.
5درصد؛  تخریب*کنندگان اطلاعات.
2 درصد؛ نظرات (کامنت) خودکار.
19 درصد؛ نرم*افزارهای  جاسوسی.
20 درصد؛ موتورهای جستجو.
49 درصد؛ افرادی که واقعا به سایت شما  مراجعه می*کنند.
در حقیقت هنگام مراجعه به یک سایت رقابتی میان انسان و ماشین  برای رسیدن و  محتوا در پهنای باند رخ می*دهد که بعید می*رسد انسان پیروز این پیکار   شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ايران به هاب منطقه تبديل مي*شود؟

*شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت در جهت افزايش كيفيت و امنيت ارتباطات صادره و  وارده به كشور  به راه*اندازي شبكه سيگنالينگ سراسري كه در بلندمدت ايران  را به هاب منطقه تبديل  خواهد مي*كند، اقدام كرد.

 شركت ارتباطات  زيرساخت كشور با استفاده از شبكه توانمند مراكز سوئيچ  (مشتمل بر يك صد مركز سوئيچ  راه دور و سه مركز سوئيچ بين*الملل) توانسته  ارتباط مخابراتي اقصي نقاط كشور با  يكديگر و ارتباط مخابراتي كشور با ساير  كشورهاي دنيا را برقرار كند.

اين  شبكه كه به*عنوان يكي از مهم*ترين پروژه*هاي زيرساخت از آن ياد مي*شود  در حال حاضر  به صورت كامل زير بار قرار دارد و در حال ارائه سرويس است.
در راستاي ايجاد  بستري مناسب براي حمل پيام*هاي سيگنالينگي بين مراكز فوق و  آماده*سازي شبكه  مخابراتي كشور براي ارائه سرويس*هاي جديد، شركت ارتباطات  زيرساخت به پياده*سازي  شبكه سيگنالينگ مستقل سراسري اقدام كرده و هدف از  ايجاد اين شبكه افزايش كيفيت و  امنيت ارتباطات مخابراتي كشور در سطح ملي و  بين المللي به بهترين شكل ممكن بوده  است.

پيش از استارت خوردن چنين طرحي بود كه حرف و حديث بر سر ترانزيت  ارتباطات  بين*الملل بالا گرفت و بسياري انجام چنين طرح بزرگي را حداقل ظرف مدت چند   سال نشدني مي*دانستند كه البته امروز اين شبكه به صورت كامل ارائه  سرويس*هاي  سيگنالينگي اپراتورها را برعهده دارد و در راستاي رسالت ترانزيت  ارتباطات  بين*المللي ساير كشورها در منطقه ايفاي نقش مي*كنند تا ايران را  در پست هاب منطقه  قرار دهد.

مدير كل طرح و مهندسي سوييچ شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت، با اشاره به  اينكه در  اين طرح امكان ارائه سرويس شبكه*هاي نسل آينده NGN پيش*بيني شده است،   اظهار كرد: با راه*اندازي اين پروژه شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت با برخورداري از  يك شبكه  مستقل سيگنالينگ، تمامي ارتباطات بين مراكز سوييچ زيرساخت با  يكديگر را تامين و  علاوه بر آن ارتباطات با ساير اپراتورهاي مخابراتي را  با كيفيت بالا و امنيت كامل  برقرار كرده است.

وي گفت: ظرفيت شبكه بالغ بر ۶۶۰۰ لينك سيگنالينگ پرظرفيت و  كم ظرفيت است  كه در نوع خود در رديف شبكه*هاي سيگنالينگ بزرگ در دنيا به حساب  مي*آيد.

شمس در پاسخ به اين سوال كه شبكه*هاي رايج دنيا با ۶۶۰۰ لينك  سيگنالينگ  كدام كشورها هستند و الگوي كشور ما كداميك بوده است؟اذعان كرد: تعداد   زيادي از كشورهاي بزرگ در سطح جهان در حال حاضر از شبكه*هاي سيگنالينگ  مستقل  استفاده مي*كنند كه آمار دقيقي از وضعيت و كميت تعداد لينك*هاي  سيگنالينگي آنها  موجود نيست. اما مراكز ترانزيت سيگنالينگ با اين حجم از  لينك*هاي ارتباطي جزء  شبكه*هاي بزرگ و به*عبارتي در سطح كريرهاي بزرگ  مخابراتي است.

گفته شده كه  SSTP به منظور افزايش امنيت و جلوگيري از احتمال هرگونه هك  شدن تجهيزات، كاملا  اختصاصي طراحي شده و از طريق شبكه عمومي ديتا و  اينترنت قابل دسترسي نيست و اين يكي  از شاخصه*هايي است كه به تازگي در  ساير بخش*ها نيز به آن توجه شده و مسوولان درصدد  رعايت آن هستند.

استفاده از فناوري*هاي نوين به منظور بسترسازي لازم جهت  مرحله گذر از شبكه  TDM به NGN، مديريت متمركز و كاهش هزينه*هاي نگهداري با استفاده  از  ساده*سازي شبكه، تامين ارتباطات بين اپراتورهاي مخابراتي ثابت و سيار و  همچنين  تفكيك و تعيين حجم ترافيك ارتباطات بين آنها  (Accounting&Screening) در راستاي  ايفاي وظايف اساس نامه*اي و تقويت  دروازه*هاي بين*المللي شبكه زيرساخت در راستاي  تحقق شعار "ايران هاب  منطقه" بخشي از اهداف راه*اندازي چنين شبكه*اي بوده  است.

يكي از مباحثي كه به مرور به دغدغه براي كارشناسان حوزه امنيت تبديل  شد،  اين بود كه حفظ امنيت و زيرساخت پشتيبان از چه طريق محيا مي*شود كه با  جداسازي  اين شبكه از ساير شبكه*هاي با قابليت دسترسي و طراحي آن به صورت  اختصاصي بايد گفت  كه چالش اول برطرف شد و اما براي موضوع دوم نيز طراحي  شبكه در دو PLAN مجزا جهت حفظ  امنيت شبكه صورت گرفت.

علاوه بر اين، مديريت و كنترل شبكه از دو نقطه جهت  حفظ امنيت شبكه در  موارد اضطراري برقرار شد كه به نوعي همان لايه پشتيبان را متصور  شد.

اگر تمامي مزيت اجراي چنين شبكه*اي را در رديفي فرض كنيم، اين امكان  تعامل  اين شبكه با شبكه*هاي نسل آينده است كه البته شمس درباره سرويس شبكه*هاي  نسل  آينده عنوان كرد: شبكه*هاي نسل آينده يا Next Generation Network  شبكه*هايي مبتني  بر سوئيچينگ بسته*اي بوده كه در راستاي استفاده بهينه از  منابع شبكه و ارائه  سرويس*هاي جديد در حال پياده*سازي در شبكه*هاي  مخابراتي هستند.

وي افزود:  اين شبكه*ها برخلاف شبكه*هاي مبتني بر فناوري TDM از  انعطاف*پذيري بالاتري برخوردار  بوده و با توجه به تفكيك لايه*هاي سوئيچ،  كنترل، مديريت و سرويس توانمندي بالاتري  را دارا هستند كه البته شبكه  مخابراتي كشور نيز در حال حاضر در مرحله گذر از فناوري  TDM به NGN است.

يكي از خصلت*هاي ديگر شبكه سيگنالينگ كه قدرت پردازش بالا و  تعداد زياد  لينك*هاي سيگنالينگي در يك نود از شبكه است كه به گفته مدير كل طرح و   مهندسي Switch تعداد نودهاي شبكه سيگنالينگ سراسري ۱۶ نقطه است كه در ۸ شهر  بزرگ  كشور پياده*سازي شده (در هر شهر ۲ مركز براي افزايش ضريب پايداري  سرويس) و البته  تعداد لينك*هاي سيگنالينگ بسته به حجم ارتباطات و  سرويس*هاي ارائه شده در مسيرهاي  ارتباطي دارد كه كم*ترين آن دو لينك است.

اين اميد مي*رود كه در راستاي  ايفاي نقش SSTP تعداد چهار مركز سوئيچ حال  حاضر كه تمامي ارتباطات وارده و صادره  بين الملل كليه اپراتورهاي ثابت و  سيار فعال شبكه مخابراتي كشور را حمل مي*كند، بيش  از اين تعداد شود و  ايران را به تنها هاب عظيم منطقه تبديل كند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*سایت ارسال کارت  نوروزی راه*اندازی شد

* *

مدیرعامل شرکت پست گفت: این  شرکت در آستانه نوروز سایتی را راه*اندازی  کرده است که کاربران می*توانند از طریق  آن با هزینه 600 تومانی،  کارت*پستال خریداری کرده و برای اشخاص مورد نظر خود در  سراسر کشور ارسال  کنند.*
 محمدحسن کرباسیان اظهار داشت:  شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران در آستانه  آغاز سال نو سرویس جدیدی را در ارتباط با  نوروز راه*اندازی کرده* است.
مدیرعامل شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران افزود: این  سرویس در قالب یک سایت اینترنتی با آدرس www.ecard.post.ir فعالیت خود را آغاز کرده  است.
وی توضیح داد: در این سایت نمونه*های مختلفی از کارت*پستال*ها ارائه شده   است که کاربران می*توانند با ورود به این سایت نمونه مورد نظر خود را  انتخاب کنند و  در صورت تمایل جمله*ای روی آن بنویسند.
مدیرعامل شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران  تصریح کرد: پس از انتخاب  الکترونیکی کارت*پستال، مأموران شرکت پست در محل شرکت پست،  این کارت*پستال  را پرینت گرفته و به صورت فیزیکی و با پست*ویژه برای مقصد موردنظر  کاربر  ارسال می*کنند.
کرباسیان خاطرنشان کرد: مجموع هزینه*های انتخاب و ارسال  این  کارت*پستال*ها، 600 تومان به ازای هر کارت است که با کارت بانکی با پرداخت   الکترونیکی توسط مشترک پرداخت می*شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*مایکروسافت: از IE 10  متنفر نباشید

* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*مایکروسافت  می*گوید در نسخه جدید مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلور، اشکالات و  نواقص زیادی را رفع کرده  است. زمانیکه محیط IE 10 با بستر لمسی ویندوز 8  ترکیب می*شود تجربه بسیار روان*تری  از وب*گردی را برای کاربر فراهم  می*کند. البته استفاده از IE 10 با ماوس و کیبرد هم  عملکرد بسیار مناسبی  خواهد داشت، اما این طور که به نظر می*رسد استفاده از آن در  صفحه*ها*ی  لمسی بسیار روان تر است. براساس ادعای مایکروسافت سرعت نمایش صفحات وب  نیز  به شدت افزایش یافته است. در ادامه به بررسی قابلیت های جدید Internet  Explorer  10 و نحوه استفاده از آن می پردازیم.*

 در آخرین مطلب وبلاگ ویندوز 8،  ویژگی*های جدید IE 10 که همراه با نصب  نسخه بتای ویندوز8 روی سیستم کاربر قرار  می*گیرد، تشریح شده است.
 این مرورگر بسیاری از ویژگی*ها*ی رابط کاربری مترو  را در خود دارد.  بازبینی*ها*ی اساسی که روی نسخه آخر این مرورگر اعمال شده بسیار  زیاد  هستند و این تغییرات باعث شده در نسخه جدید چهره کاملا متفاوتی از این  مرورگر  را شاهد باشیم که شاید برای استفاده راحت از IE 10 کاربران نسخه  قدیمی نیاز به  آموزش داشته باشند.
 برای مثال، در مرورگر جدید نوار آدرس یا نوار وظیفه  معلوم نیست که این  امر موجب شده وب*سایت*ها* به طور کامل از بالا به پایین و از چپ  به راست  نمایشگر را پر کنند که موجب روانی بیشتر در وبگردی می*شود. مایکروسافت   می*گوید ایده مرورگر جدید را از مرورگر گوشی*های موبایل الهام گرفته است.
 این مرورگر صفحه آغازین خاص خودش را دارد که بسیار  شبیه به صفحه آغازین  سیستم عامل جدید این کمپانی یعنی windows8 است. IE 10 شامل  مجموعه*ای از  کاشی*ها*ی (Tile) رنگی است که سایت*ها*ی پرطرفدار، سایت*ها*ی پر  بازدید و  صفحات محبوب را در خود جای داده اند.
 ویندوز 8 همچنین از سنجاق کردن (Pin) سایتها*ی  محبوب یا خاص به صفحه اصلی  پشتیبانی می*کند، در نتیجه کاربران می*توانند به جای باز  کردن IE و سپس  جستجوی سایت محبوبشان در نوار آدرس یا منوها*، با کلیک بر روی یک  کاشی در  صفحه اصلی ویندوز، مرورگر را فراخوانی کرده و به طور مستقیم و آنی به وب   سایت مورد نظر برسند.
 تب*ها* یا زبانه*ها* دیگر وجود ندارند. به جای یک  رشته از تب*ها در بالای  صفحه مرورگر، می*توان با کشیدن (Swipe) انگشت، یا تایپ حرف  کلیدی Z و یا  کلیک ماوس، یک تصویر کوچک از 10 زبانه مورد استفاده را در بالا یا  پایین  صفحه مشاهده کرد.

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 برای دستگاه*ها*ی لمسی، یک کیبو*رد لمسی سفارشی شده  برای مرور اینترنت  وجود دارد که شامل کلیدها*ی "/" در سمت چپ کلید فاصله، و یک کلید  ".com"  در سمت راست آن است. وقتی کاربر در حال نوشتن ایمیل است، کلید "/" به "@"   تبدیل می*شود.

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 وب سایت*ها*یی که می*خواهند اپلیکیشن سازگار با  رابط مترو را نیز  داشته*باشند، یک باکس در سایت خود قرار می*دهند که وقتی کلیک  می*شود،  کاربر را وارد محیط فروشگاه ویندوز و صفحه نرم افزار مورد نظر می*کند تا   کاربر بتواند آن را دانلود کند.
 IE 10 با گسترش و بهبود InPrivate browsing امنیت و  حفظ حریم خصوصی را  بسیار بالا برده است. درنسخه جدید برای هر تب به صورت جداگانه،  کوکی*ها* و  اطلاعات کش متوقف می*شوند و مثل نسخه قدیمی *یک سیستم امنیتی که کل   تب*ها* را کنترل می کند، وجود ندارد.
 در بلاگ ویندوز 8 مایکروسافت، اطلاعات جالبی وجود  دارد که می*توانند مفید  باشند. این بلاگ به مقایسه انجام برخی کارها با استفاده از  ماوس و کیبورد  در مقایسه با صفحه لمسی می*پردازد که نشان می*دهد مرورگر IE10 با  صفحه  لمسی ویندوز8 کاملا سازگار است.

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


 


  کاربرانی که با ماوس و کیبورد راحت ترند در مرورگر  جدید با برخی  روش*ها*ی جدید روبرو خواهند شد که اگر با آنها* احساس راحتی نکنند، از   مرورگر جدید رویگردان خواهند شد.
 با وجود این تغییرات جدید در IE 10، آیا حاضر به  استفاده از این مرورگر  هستید؟ یا اگر از فایرفاکس و کروم استفاده می کنید، ترجیح می  دهید همین  مرورگر ها را حفظ کنید. البته لازم است بدانید که گوگل و موزیلا رسما   اعلام کرده اند که در حال تولید نسخه های جدید مرورگرهای کروم و فایرفاکس  هستند که  با رابط کاربری Metro ویندوز 8 سازگار است. حالا نظر شما چیست؟

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*معرفی سایت*های  اینترنتی

* *این مقاله مروری است بر چندین وب‎سایت  جالب و دیدنی در  زمینه‎های مختلف نظیر رهایی از آدرس*های اینترنتی طولانی،  تبدیل محتوای سایت*ها به  .pdf ، آموزش کدنویسی و خواندنی*های کامپیوتری*
*رهایی از آدرس*های اینترنتی  طولانی* *www.goo.gl*   اگر اهل کار کردن با اینترنت باشید، یکی از معضلاتی که همیشه با آن   برخورد خواهید داشت، کار کردن با آدرس*های طولانی است. برای ارسال یک آدرس  طولانی،  به عنوان مثال از طریق پیامک موبایل، تعداد کاراکترهای زیاد این  URL*ها همیشه  مشکل*ساز است و کار را بسیار سخت می*کند. سایت goo.gl  (وابسته به Google)، یکی از  هزاران سایتی است که خدمات کوتاه*کردن آدرس*ها  را ارائه می*دهد. برای این کار کافی  است وارد صفحه اصلی این سایت شوید و  آدرس طولانی URL مورد نظرتان را زده و روی دکمه  Shorten کلیک کنید تا آدرس  کوتاه جدید به شما ارائه شود.

*تبدیل محتوای سایت*ها به  .pdf* *www.web2pdfconvert.com*   کسانی که به طور  دائم اینترنت را در جست*وجوی مقاله*ها و نوشته*های  گوناگون بالا و پایین می*کنند،  عاشق این ابزار خواهند شد. با ورود به این  سایت، می*توانید آدرس سایت مورد نظرتان  را وارد کنید تا این سایت محتوای  صفحه را به یک فایل .pdf تبدیل کند و لینک دانلود  آن را در اختیار شما  بگذارد. با این کار دیگر نیازی به مراحل زمان*گیر ذخیره*کردن  سایت و  نگرانی بابت به هم ریختن صفحه و محتوا و تصاویر آن نیست و به طور مستقیم   می*توانید یک فایل .pdf مرتب از صفحه مورد نظرتان داشته باشید.

*آموزش کدنویسی* *www.codecademy.com*   اگر همیشه دوست  داشتید که کدنویسی را یاد بگیرید و حوصله و وقت مناسب را  پیدا نکرده*اید، استفاده  از این سایت، یکی از بهترین روش*های یادگیری  کدنویسی (*جاوا اسکریپت*) است. کافی  است پس از ورود به سایت روی گزینه Get  Started کلیک*کنید و به شکل یک بازی تعاملی  سرگرم*کننده، اصول کدنویسی را  بیاموزید. روش آموزش این سایت بر*پایه آموزش مقدماتی  طراحی شده است و  بهترین انتخاب برای کسانی است که هیچ آشنایی قبلی با اصول کدنویسی  ندارند و  از طرفی کلیه امکانات آموزشی این سایت رایگان است.

*خواندنی*های  کامپیوتری* *www.computerhope.com*   یک سایت جالب و جذاب  برای آن*ها که اهل کامپیوتر هستند. سایتی بسیار  متنوع با بخش*های گوناگونی مانند  تاریخچه کامپیوترها، تقویم تاریخ در  دنیای ICT، آموزش اصطلاحات کامپیوتری،  پاسخ*گویی به متداول*ترین سؤال*های  کاربران و امکانات بسیار زیادی که این سایت را  تبدیل به یکی از  کاربردی*ترین سایت*ها در زمینه علوم*پایه تا پیشرفته کامپیوتر  می*کند. در  کنار تمام این امکانات، یکی از پرطرفدارترین بخش*های این سایت، بخش   ترفندهای کامپیوتری (Computer Tips) است که  پیشنهاد می*کنیم به طور حتم به  آن سر بزنید و با کارهای جذابی که یاد می*گیرید،  دیگران را مبهوت  توانایی*های خود کنید!

----------


## tofighsob

*مرورگر IE9  مایکروسافت همچنان امن ترین مرور گر دنیاست


* *  نسخه کامل اینترنت اکسپلورر که بر روی ویندوز های  اورجینال در حال اجراست  همچنان امن ترین مرورگر دنیاست. مرورگر دوم در رقابت سالانه  هکرها که  برای تست میزان مقاومت نرم افزارها در مقابل حملات سایبری طراحی شده است   با شکست مواجه شد.* 

البته هکرها در این رقابت توانستند با استفاده  از دو نقطه ضعف ناشناخته  IE9 که بر روی یک لپ تاپ با ویندوز غیر اورجینال 7 نصب شده  بود کنترل کامل  این مرورگر را نیز در اختیار بگیرند. البته مرورگر گوگل یعنی کروم  نیز با  استفاده از نقاط ضعف بیشمار خود مورد حمله هکرها قرار گرفت. 

این  فستیوال سالانه برای شناسایی نقاط ضعف نرم افزار ها طراحی شده تا در  دنیای واقعی با  مشکلات کمتری مواجه شوند. گروه Sandbox مسئولیت تست این  مرورگرها را بر عهده دارد و  مدیر این گروه عنوان کرده که مرورگرهای موزیلا  و سافاری نیز توسط این گروه مورد  آزمایش قرار گرفته و IE9 همچنان امن  ترین مرور گر دنیاست.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*حوزه فضای مجازی به  اندازه انقلاب اسلامی اهمیت دارد

*    ، پایگاه اطلاع*رسانی دفتر حفظ و نشر آثار   حضرت آیت الله العظمی ***** ای درباره شورای عالی فضای مجازی و  وظایف و  ماموریت  های آن، گفت*وگویی با حجت*الاسلام* والمسلمین دکتر “حمید  شهریاری

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*تردید  در مورد زمان ارائه نسخه نهایی Patch برای فایرفایکس 11 
*

نسخه اولیه موزیلا فایرفاکس به احتمال زیاد در سایت های مختلف برای دانلود  آماده  است اما تردیدها در مورد زمان دقیق انتشار نسخه نهایی آن وجود دارد.  اگر چه پیش از  این موزیلا روز 13 مارچ را برای عرضه فایر فاکس 11 اعلام  کرده بود اما به نظر نمی  رسد که این اتفاق حداقل در این تاریخ بیفتد. 

موزیلا اعلام کرد که نسخه فایر  فاکس 11 برای آپدیت دستی و Manual هم اکنون  در دسترس است اما برای دریافت آپدیت  خودکار این مرورگر باید کاربران  منتظر بمانند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*افزایش سرعت اینترنت از طریق رجیستری * 

 این کارو حتما بکنید تا سرعت اینترنتتون تا ده برابر افزایش پیدا کنه .  این کار  باعث میشه هر صفحه ای برای دومین بار یا بعد از اون که میخواد باز  شه به سرعت هر چه  تمام باز بشه.
توجه: اگر مراحل رو انجام دادید و در ابتدا تغییری احساس نکردید  اون رو  پاک نکنید چون تو جایی که شما فکرش رو نمیکنید به کمکتون میاد بدون اینکه   شما بفهمید.
ابتدا به Start برید و تو Run تایپ کنید Regedit و Enter  بزنید.
حال به دنبال این عبارت  بگردید:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVe  rsionInternet  Settings]
سپس در سمت راست پنجره به دنبال این عبارات  بگردید:
MaxConnectionsPerServer (1
MaxConnectionPerl_OServer (2
ممکنه  این دو عبارت رو مثل من نداشته باشید پس روی صفحه سمت راست ، کلیک راست کنید و از  قسمت [New]، روی [DWORD] کلیک کنید.
به گزارش جام نيوز سپس عبارت شماره 1 را  بنویسید . برای عبارت شماره 2 هم  همین مراحل را انجام بدید. حالا روی عبارتهای  ساخته شده دو بار کلیک کنید و  در قسمت [Value data] برای گزینه اول عدد 8 و برای  گزینه دوم حرف a را  وارد کنید و سیستم را Restart کنید.
توجه: در هنگام نوشتن به  حروف بزرگ دقت کنید. یا میتونید از چیزی که من نوشتم کپی و تو رجیستری Paste  کنید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*امروز؛ اولین جلسه شورای فضای مجازی* 

 سیدعزت*الله ضرغامی در گفت*وگو با فارس گفت: اولین جلسه اعضای شورای عالی  فضای  مجازی شنبه همین هفته (۲۷ اسفند ماه) با حضور رئیس جمهور، روسای قوا و  اعضاء جلسه  برگزار خواهد شد.
وی ادامه داد: من مطمئن هستم که پس از برگزاری جلسات با سرعت  بالایی دستورات مقام معظم رهبری پیگیری و انجام خواهد شد.
به گزارش فارس، حضرت  آیت الله ******ای رهبر معظّم انقلاب اسلامی در ۱۷  اسفند ماه سال جاری ضمن دستور  برای تشکیل شورای عالی فضای مجازی به ریاست  رئیس جمهور، اعضای حقوقی و حقیقی این  شورا را تعیین کردند.
رهبر انقلاب اسلامی آثار چشمگیر شبکه جهانی اینترنت در  ابعاد زندگی فردی و  اجتماعی، لزوم برنامه ریزی و هماهنگی به منظور صیانت از آسیب  های ناشی از  آن، و بهره گیری حداکثری از فرصت*ها در جهت ارائه خدمات گسترده و مفید  به  مردم را از دلایل اصلی ضرورت تشکیل شورای عالی فضای مجازی برشمردند و  تأکید  کردند: این شورا وظیفه دارد مرکزی بنام مرکز ملّی فضای مجازی کشور  ایجاد  کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فرمول جست*وجوي گوگل تغيير مي*كند*

 گوگل قصد دارد در آینده معنی واژه یا عبارت مورد جستجو را بهتر "بفهمد" و  تشخیص  دهد که منظور کاربر از جستجو به دنبال "جگوار" خودروست یا حیوان.  فهمی که اپل هم با  اپلیکیشن "سیری" به دنبالش است.
وقتی در موتور جستجوگر گوگل کلیدواژه یا عبارتی  وارد می*کنید، نتیجه*ی  جستجوی گوگل برای شما فهرست کردن هزاران یا حتی میلیون*ها  صفحه* در کمتر  از یک ثانیه است. موتورهای جستجوگر آنلاین در هنگام پاسخگویی به پرسش  طرح  شده در پایگاه داده*های خود و نه در تمامی وب، به جستجو می*پردازند و در  مدتی  کوتاه مجموعه*ای عظیم از لینک*ها را پیدا می*کنند و به کاربر ارائه   می*دهند.
البته درصد بسیار بالایی از هزاران صفحه*ای که این موتورهای جستجوگر  برای  شما لیست می*کنند ربطی به آنچه که شما در پی*اش بوده*اید ندارد.
حالا گوگل  قصد دارد با تغییر فرمول جستجوی خود بزرگ*ترین تغییر تاریخ این  کمپانی را رقم بزند.  روز پنجشنبه (۱۵ مارس)، روزنامه*ی وال استریت ژورنال  با استناد به گفته*های یکی از  کارکنان این کمپانی اینترنتی می*نویسد، که  موتور جستجوی آنلاین گوگل قرار است در  آینده واقعا *پاسخ پرسش*ها را به  کاربران ارائه دهد. این به این معناست که در آینده  پاسخ گوگل به پرسش  "رئیس جمهور آمریکا کیست؟" پاسخ مستقیم و ارائه لینک*هایی باشد  که با نام  رئیس جمهور کنونی آمریکا یعنی اوباما پیوند دارند.
اپل هم پیش از این  با اپلیکیشن "سیری" خود که نخستین بار در آی*فون 4S  ارائه شد، امکان طرح پرسش و  ارائه*ی پاسخ هوشمندانه به کاربر را فراهم  کرده بود
به گزارش جذاب نیوز به نقل  از دویچه وله ، علاوه بر این گوگل همچنین قصد  دارد "جستجوی سمانتیک" خود را هم  بهبود بخشد. در "وب سمانتیک" گفته می*شود  که همه*ی اطلاعات در اینترنت به هم  مرتبط*اند و به داده*ها نه به صورت  گسسته که به صورت پیوسته و مرتبط نگاه می*شود.  طرح "جستجوی سمانتیک" توسط  گوگل به این معناست که این موتور جستجو تلاش می*کند  معنای کلمات و عبارات  جستجو را «بفهمد». به این ترتیب که از جستجوهای پیشین کاربر  پی به  علاقه*های او می*برد. برای مثال با وارد کردن واژه*ی "جگوار"، گوگل قادر   خواهد بود بفهمد که آیا منظور کاربر "حیوان" (یوزپلنگ) است یا "خودرو". بر  پایه*ی  گزارش "وال استریت ژورنال" با بهبود جستجوی سمانتیک گوگل پیش بینی  می*شود که  نتیجه*ی ۲۰ درصد از جستجوهای گوگلی پاسخ*های مرتبط باشد.
 ** جستجوی هوشمند گوگل، تهدیدی برای رقیبان؟
گوگل سا*لهاست که در زمینه*ی  جستجوی آنلاین در کشورهای بسیاری مثل آمریکا  یکه*تاز میدان است. حالا این موتور  جستجوی آنلاین با ایده*ی جدید خود یعنی  سنجش پرسش*ها و پاسخ هوشمندانه به کاربران،  به رقابت با دیگر غول جهان  تکنولوژی یعنی "اپل" برخاسته است.
 ** ماشین*های جستجوی آنلاین با مغز ما چه می*کنند؟
با ارایه آی*فون ۴ اس شرکت  اپل و فیچر Siri بر آن، پروژه هر چه سریع*تر  قادر ساختن کاربر برای مکالمه با  کامپیوتر کلید خورد. این امکان مدیون  شخصی*تر شدن اطلاعاتی*ست که گوشی* هوشمند  می*تواند از کاربر داشته باشد.
اپل هم پیش از این با اپلیکیشن "سیری" خود که  نخستین بار در آی*فون 4S  ارائه شد، امکان طرح پرسش و ارائه*ی پاسخ هوشمندانه به  کاربر را فراهم  کرده بود. برای مثال "سیری" پاسخ پرسش*هایی از این دست که «آیا  امروز در  برلین به چتر احتیاج دارم؟» یا «وضعیت سهام اپل امروز چگونه است؟» را   می*داند. یافتن پرسش*ها هم با سنجش داد*های بورس و هواشناسی انجام می*گیرد.  اما  برای جستجوهای کلاسیک "سیری" خود به پایگاه داده*های گوگل محتاج است.
اما "بینگ"  موتور جستجوی آنلاین مایکروسافت هم رفته رفته به جای فقط فهرست  کردن لینک*ها، به  کاربر پاسخ "درست" می*دهد. به این مجموعه باید فیس*بوک  را هم افزود. شبکه*ی  اجتماعی*ای با ۸۵۰ میلیون عضو که به گنجینه*ی عظیمی  از داده*ها درباره*ی اعضای خود  دسترسی دارد. داده*هایی که می*توان برای  ارائه*ی "پلسخ*های منطبق با نیاز" از سنجش  آنها استفاده کرد. بیشترین  همکاری فیس*بوک در این میان با موتور جستجوگر "بینگ" است  و نه گوگل.
باید منتظر ماند و درباره*ی دقت پاسخ*های هوشمند و تاثیر آن بر سهم  گوگل در بازار جستجوهای آنلاین در آینده قضاوت کرد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هدف از تشكيل شوراي عالي فضاي مجازي*

 هفدهم اسفندماه جاری رهبر معظّم انقلاب اسلامي ضمن دستور براي تشكيل شوراي  عالي  فضاي مجازي به رياست رئيس جمهور، اعضاي حقوقي و حقيقي اين شورا را  تعيين  كردند.
رهبر انقلاب اسلامي در این حکم آثار چشمگير شبكه جهاني اينترنت در ابعاد   زندگي فردي و اجتماعي، لزوم برنامه ريزي و هماهنگي به منظور صيانت از آسيب  هاي ناشي  از آن، و بهره گيري حداكثري از فرصت*ها در جهت ارائه خدمات  گسترده و مفيد به مردم  را از دلايل اصلي ضرورت تشكيل شوراي عالي فضاي  مجازي برشمردند و تأكيد كردند: اين  شورا وظيفه دارد مركزي به نام مركز  ملّي فضاي مجازي كشور ايجاد كند.
در این  زمینه با "حميدرضا مقدم فر" معاون فرهنگي و اجتماعي سپاه پاسداران  انقلاب اسلامي و  كارشناس رسانه و مسایل استراتژیک به گفت و گو نشستیم.  مقدم فر که سابقه حدود چهار  سال مدیریت خبرگزاری فارس را در سوابق خود  دارد و در دوره فعالیت رسانه ای خود  حوادثی همچون فتنه 88 را از نزدیک  دیده، معتقد است که اینترنت ابزاری است که هم می  تواند فاجعه بیافریند و  هم ابزاري براي پيشرفت و بهره گيري علمي باشد.
مشروح  گفتگوی جهان نیوز با حمیدرضا مقدم فر در ادامه می آید:
 چرا شوراي عالي مجازي تشكيل شده و وجود اين شورا چه ضرورتي دارد؟
اساسا امروز  ما در شرايطي قرار داريم كه دشمنان انقلاب اسلامي ايران از  طريق فضايي به نام جنگ  نرم با ابزار و فناوري هاي روز در فضاي  سايبر(مجموعه اي از فضاي ماهواره و اينترنت)  تلاش دارند كه به نظام اسلامي  آسيب برسانند و آن را دچار فراموشي و يا فروپاشي از  درون كنند.
در اين شرايط امروز ابزار جنگ، تانك، توپ، موشك و اين گونه وسائل  نيست؛  امروز ابزار دشمن براي جنگ با جمهوري اسلامي ايران در فضاي سايبر و اينترنت  و  ماهواره است. دشمن از اين طريق مي تواند با صرف كمترين هزينه و بدون  محدوديت هايي  كه در جنگ هاي سخت وجود دارد با انقلاب اسلامي دشمني بورزد و  بجنگد.
عقل و منطق  ايجاب مي كند ما هم براي اين شرايط خودمان را هم از نظر دفاعي و  هم از نظر تهاجمي  مهيا و آماده بكنيم؛ يعني اينكه اينقدر آماده باشيم  براي شرايطي كه در برابر  فضاسازي و حملات آنان كه مي خواهند براي تغيير  رفتار عمومي انجام مي دهند بتوانيم  مقاومت كنيم و سناريوها و برنامه ها و  اهداف آنان را مانع شويم.
 چرا رهبر معظم انقلاب براي وضعيت اينترنت چنين تدبيري كردند كه در عالي ترين  سطوح نظام درباره آن تصميم گيري شود؟
استفاده از ابزار اينترنت يكي از ابزارهاي  مهم جنگ نرم به شمار می رود. هم  اكنون ممكن است در مواردی برخي از متوليان و  مسئولان دچار غفلت شده  باشند. به نظر مي رسد اين اقدام مقام معظم رهبري مي تواند  مسئولان امر را  در سطوح بالا نسبت به اين ابزار مهم كه مثل يك تيغي است كه مي تواند  هم در  دست يك ديوانه فاجعه بيافريند كه امروز در دست نظام سلطه اينگونه است و هم  مي  تواند يك ابزاري براي پيشرفت و بهره گيري علمي باشد، آگاه سازد. رهبر  معظم انقلاب  با اين اقدام مسئولين را مهياي اين زمينه كردند با دو نگاه كه  هم آماده سازي در  برابر فتنه ها و تهديدها كه مي تواند از اين طريق متوجه  نظام بشود و هم استفاده  درست از اين زمينه به عنوان يك ابزاري كه در  پيشرفت كشور نقش داشته باشد.
 همان گونه كه رهبر معظم انقلاب فرمودند اينترنت تاثير چشمگيري در كشور ما  دارد  اين تاثير تاكنون بيشتر در كدام حوزه ها بوده ارزيابي شما مثبت است  يا منفي؟
از  اينترنت به عنوان يك ابزار توانسته ايم استفاده خوبي در حوزه هاي علمي و  فناوري  داشته باشيم اما كشور ما از اين ناحيه آسيب هايي هم داشتيه است  يعني اين كه دشمن  سعي كرده از طريق اينترنت آسيب هايي را به كشور ما وارد  كند برای مصداق عيني اين  موضوع را مي توانيم به فتنه 88 اشاره كنيم كه  بخشي از آسيب ها و لطماتي كه دشمن  تلاش داشت به نظام جمهوري اسلامي ايران  وارد كند از طريق ابزار اينترنت بود.
راه  اندازي شبكه هاي اجتماعي( فيس بوك، تويتر و...) از ابزارهای مهم دشمن  بدین منظور  بوده است. وزير خارجه آمريكا اعتراف كرد كه يكي از ابزارهاي  مهم ما براي تشديد آشوب  ها در ايران فيس بوك و تويتر بوده و آنان صريحا  اعلام دارند كه از اين شبكه هاي  اجتماعي و نوين براي ايجاد آشوب در ايران  بهره گيري كردند.
 تشكيل مركز ملي فضاي مجازي چه تاثيري مي تواند بر روند كشور و نظام داشته  باشد؟
تشكيل مركز ملي فضاي مجازي مي تواند به صورت هوشمندانه آسيب ها و عوارض   ناشي از اينترنت و اراده دشمن براي آن را از نظام اسلامي و كشور دور كند و  به صورت  هوشمندانه نظام بهره گيري بهينه از آن را در كشور ايجاد كند. هم  مانع آسيب هايي كه  دشمن قصد دارد از اين طريق مي خواهد به كشور ما بزند مي  شود و هم استفاده بهينه از  اين ابزار را در كشور بهينه كند.
 نخبگان حوزوي و دانشگاهي چه وظيفه اي دارند؟
نقش نخبگان چه آنان كه در عرصه  فناوري متخصص هستند و چه آنان كه در زمينه  هاي نرم افزاري و طراحي و محتوايي مي  توانند تاثيرگذار باشند بسيار مهم  است هر دوي آنان مي توانند در تحقق اهداف اين  شورا موثر باشند.
 با توجه به وجود نهادها و دستگاه هاي مختلف در كشور(همانند صداوسيما و  سازمان  تبليغات و...) در خصوص فعالیت های فرهنگي و اينترنت؛ اين نهادها  چگونه بايد براي آن  برنامه ريزي كنند؟
نقش اين مركز همين است كه براي اين سازمان ها تعيين نقش و  وظيفه كند و آنان را به يك هدف گيري درست رهنمون كند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*مهمترين رويدادهاي ICT در سال 90*

 چند روز بیشتر به پایان سال 90 باقی نمانده است. به رسم هر سال وقتی آرشیو  اخبار  حوزه فناوری اطلاعات را ورق می*زنیم تا به اتفاقات شاخص این حوزه  اشاره کنیم،  می*بینیم که سال 90 نیز همچون چند سال گذشته با تغییر و  تحولات گسترده*ای همراه  نبوده است. امسال نیز تنها حرف از پروژه*های جدید  ملی و اجرای آن به سال*های آینده  شنیده شد.
اختلالات بی*سابقه اینترنتی، قطع چندساعته پست*های الکترونیکی خارجی،  خروج  هواوی از ایران، راه*اندازی نصفه و نیمه اپراتور سوم، خروج هواوی از بازار   مخابرات ایران، فوت وفا غفاریان یکی از شخصیت*های کلیدی حوزه ارتباطات و  فناوری  اطلاعات و... ازجمله اتفاقاتی بود که سال 90 را همراهی کرد. در  گزارش زیر، مجموعه  چندین اتفاق مهم حوزه آی سی تی دیده مي*شود.
 **اختلال پشت اختلال
اگر بخواهیم برای سال 90 اسمی انتخاب کنیم بهترین اسم  شاید «اختلالات  نفس*گیر اینترنتی» باشد. سال 90 شبکه اینترنت، بارها دچار اختلال و  افت  کیفیت شد. 
درحالی بسیاری از کاربران در چند ماه گذشته به خاطر این اختلالات  دچار  مشکل و در برخی موارد ضرر شدند که مسوولان وزارت ارتباطات طبق روال همیشگی   خود، جواب روشنی در خصوص این مشکلات اینترنتی اعلام نکردند. اما شركت*های   خدمات*دهنده اینترنتی و مخابرات علت اصلی اختلال در اینترنت کشور را به  شرکت  زیرساخت ارتباط می*دادند، اما از آن سو این شرکت هرگونه اختلال در  شبکه اینترنت  کشور را رد کرده و پیوسته نیز از افزایش پهنای باند کشور خبر  می*دهد.
برای مثال  محمود خسروي، مديرعامل شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت با بيان اينكه  شبكه زيرساخت هوشمند  است، اظهار كرده بود که زماني كه قطعي در مسيري اتفاق  بيفتد، ارتباط به دليل هوشمند  بودن شبكه از مسير ديگري برقرار مي*شود.
وی در گفت*وگو با ایسنا با بيان اينكه  به دليل هوشمند بودن شبكه ارتباطات  زيرساخت، قطعي نداريم، اظهار كرد: شركت*هايي كه  ارتباط نقطه به نقطه از ما  مي*گيرند، بايد مسير «رزرو» داشته باشند كه اين كار صورت  گرفته و ما هيچ  زماني قطعي نداريم.
از طرف دیگر به جز کاهش و قطع و وصل مدام  اینترنت، عدم دسترسی به  سرویس*های ایمیل خارجی از جمله جی*میل، یاهو میل و... از  جمله مشکلاتی بود  که اعصاب بسیاری از کاربران این سرویس*ها را به هم ریخت. در مقابل  حجم  عظیم شکایت و انتقادات کاربران و حتی نمایندگان مجلس نسبت به این شرایط،  اما  مسوولان وزارت ارتباطات از جمله شخص وزیر، از این اختلالات استقبال  کرده و اعلام  داشتند که با راه*اندازی شبکه ملی اطلاعات تمام این مشکلات  حل خواهد شد.
 ** اينترنت «شما» 
اينترنت ملي يا شبكه ملي اطلاعات که چند سالی است  راه*اندازی آن به یکی از  دغدغه*های اصلی وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات تبدیل شده  است امسال  تنها توانست یک نام واحد برای خود کسب کند. یعنی «اینترنت شما». وزير   ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات «شما» را نامي برازنده براي شبكه ملي اطلاعات  دانسته و  بيان كرد در آينده اين نام يك برند خواهد شد و جا خواهد افتاد. 
به گزارش دنياي  اقتصاد در حال حاضر پهناي باند داخل كشور 470 گيگابيت بر  ثانيه و پهناي باند  اينترنت بين*الملل 270 stm1، (معادل 270 ضرب* در 155  مگابيت بر ثانيه) است كه براي  پهناي باند بين*الملل به خارجي*ها اجاره  داده مي*شود كه با راه*اندازي شبكه ملي  اطلاعات بخش زيادي از پهناي باند  اينترنت بين*الملل كه درگير دسترسي*هاي داخلي است،  آزاد *شود و بنابراين  اين ظرفيت، با هزينه قبلي، در اختيار كاربراني كه نياز به  اينترنت (پهناي  باند بين*الملل) دارند، قرار مي*گيرد.
يكي از اهداف اصلي  راه*اندازي شبكه ملي اطلاعات رفع اتكا به پهناي باند  اينترنت بين*الملل عنوان  مي*شود تا چنانچه اين پهناي باند به هر دليلي چون  اختلالات بين*المللي و وجود  اشكالات در درگاه*هاي ورودي كشور محدود شد،  اين محدوديت به كاربران داخلي اعمال  نشود.
در اين ميان وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات، بحث ايجاد و توسعه شبكه ملي   اطلاعات (اينترنت ملي) را به عنوان نقطه و كانون اصلي فعاليت*هاي حوزه  ارتباطات و  فناوري اطلاعات در برنامه پنجم توسعه دانسته كه نشان از اراده و  عزم ملي براي توسعه  فناوري اطلاعات و فراهم كردن زيرساخت*ها و بسترهاي  لازم در زمينه*هاي مختلف ارتباطي  و نرم*افزار دارد.
رضا تقي*پور يكي از محدوديت*هاي اجراي اين پروژه را تخصيص  اعتبارات به*صورت سالانه عنوان كرده است.
 ** كاهش تعرفه مكالمات بين*الملل و اعتراض بخش خصوصی
كاهش تعرفه مكالمات  بين*الملل با دو صفر یکی دیگر از اتفاقاتی بود که از  زمان اعلام آن از سوی زیرساخت  تا کنون اعتراضات زیادی را از سوی شركت*های  تلفن اینترنتی به همراه داشته است.  
هزينه مكالمات بين*الملل از طريق دو صفر مخابرات در مذاكراتي با اپراتورهاي   مخابراتي كه بيشترين ترافيك مكالماتي با ايران را داشتند با حدود 75 درصد  كاهش از  157تومان به 38 تومان كاهش پيدا كرد.
شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت پس از مذاكرات مداوم  با اپراتورهاي مخابراتي  كشورهايي كه بيشترين ترافيك مكالماتي را با ايران دارند،  هزينه مكالمات  بين*الملل از طريق دو صفر را از هزار و 575 ريال به 384 ريال كاهش  داد. بر  اين اساس، برقراري ارتباط از طريق تلفن ثابت با كشورهاي آلمان، آمريكا،   استراليا، انگلستان، ايتاليا، بلژيك، چين، دانمارك، روسيه، سنگاپور،  فرانسه،  كانادا، مالزي، نروژ، هلند، هندوستان، عراق و ارتباط از طريق  موبايل با كشورهاي  آمريكا، چين، سنگاپور، كانادا و هندوستان بيشترين كاهش  قيمت را به دنبال داشته  است.
در مقابل این کاهش تعرفه، شرکت*های تلفن اینترنتی نسبت به اجرای این تعرفه   ابراز نگرانی کردند. این شركت*ها بر این باور بودند که روی این  تعرفه*گذاری کار  کارشناسانه نشده است. این گروه سوالاتی را در خصوص اعلام  این تعرفه*گذاری مطرح  کردند از جمله اینکه چگونه تعرفه جدید از 1575 ریال  به 384 ریال رسیده است و اساس  آن بر چه اصولی استوار است؟ و اینکه آیا این  تغییر نرخ به معنای آن است که شرکت  زیرساخت در تماس با این گروه از  کشورها، که بیشترین ترافیک را با ایران دارند  تاکنون بیش از 75 درصد سود  مضاعف به دست
آورده است.
تاکنون جواب روشنی از سوی  زیرساخت به این سوالات داده نشده و باید دید که سرنوشت اجرای این مصوبه در سال  آینده به کجا می*رسد. 
 ** شبكه نسل سوم
بالاخره بعد از مدت*ها شبکه نسل سوم 30 آبان*ماه به صورت  تجاري وارد بازار  تلفن همراه كشور شد. در حالی مسوولان اپراتور سوم خبر از  راه*اندازی این  شبکه در کشور دادند که این شبکه، ابتدا در استان البرز به صورت  محدود  راه*اندازی شد. مدیرعامل شرکت رایتل اعلام کرد که شبكه ما در تهران كامل  است،  ولي تجاري نبوده و درحال تست است و هر زمان كه قرار بر راه*اندازي آن  باشد،  اطلاع*رساني مي*كنيم.
 ** شركت*های آی تی در فرابورس
شاید یکی از خبرهای رضایت بخش حوزه فناوری  اطلاعات در سال 90، ورود شركت*های آی تی بخش خصوصی به بورس بود.
شركت*های افرانت  و همکاران سیستم نخستین شركت*های آی تی بخش خصوصی بودند  که امسال به بورس وارد شدند  و احتمالا اگر شرایط بازار سرمایه اجازه  می*داد شرکت*های دیگری نیز خود را برای  حضور در بازار سرمایه آماده  مي*کردند. به*رغم این هر دو شرکت تا پیش از آنکه  شاخص*های اصلی بورس افت  کند از نظر رشد قیمت سهام وضعیت مناسبی داشتند.
به گفته  قاسم*زاده، مدیرعامل شرکت افرانت، ورود به بازار سرمایه تصمیمی  مربوط به یک روز یا  یکسال نبوده است؛ بلکه از همان ابتدای تاسیس شرکت یکی  از اهداف بلندمدت افرانت ورود  به بورس بوده است.
 ** خداحافظ هواوی
يكي از مهم*ترين موضوعاتي که در اواسط سال 90 مورد توجه  قرار گرفت، خروج  چینی*ها از بازار مخابرات ایران بود. به دلایلی چینی*ها در این سال  یکی پس  از دیگری از بازار مخابراتی ایران خارج شدند. 
اما شركت*های چینی این  خروج را به معنای عدم توجه به قراردادهای قبلی خود  ندانستند و اظهار كردند که به  تمامی تعهدات قبلی خود با اپراتورهای  مخابراتی ایرانی پایبند خواهند ماند.  
براساس اطلاعات به دست آمده بيشترين شركت*هاي صادركننده تجهيزات مخابراتي  براي  اپراتورهاي ايراني را شركت*هايي همچون نوكيا، زيمنس، اريكسون،  آلكاتل، سامسونگ، ZTE  و هواوي تشكيل مي*دهند. هنوز مشخص نیست که این خروج  چه آینده*ای را برای بازار  مخابراتی ایران رقم می*زند، اما به باور  کارشناسان شاید این شرایط فرصت خوبی برای  تولیدکنندگان تجهیزات مخابراتی  داخلی باشد

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*توليد ميل*سرور در مركز پدافند  سايبري*

 رییس مركز پدافند سایبری گفت: میل سرورهای داخلی در مركز پدافند سایبری  تولید  شده است تا سازمان ها و دستگاه های كشور از نشانی های الكترونیكی  داخلی (ایمیل های  بومی ) استفاده كنند. 
دكتر 'سعید رحیمی' در گفت و گو با ايرنا اظهار داشت: یكی  از مهمترین  مشكلات حوزه سایبری در كشور این است كه بسیاری از افراد حتی استادان   دانشگاه از پست های الكترونیكی (ایمیل هایی) مانند 'جی.میل' و یا 'یاهو  .میل '  استفاده می كنند و نشانی ایمیل بومی ندارند.
وی افزود: از این رو زیرساخت های  فنی در داخل كشور ایجاد شده است و میل  سرورهایی برای مدیریت ایمیل های ایرانی در  مركز پدافند سایبری تهیه شده  است.
رحیمی خاطرنشان كرد : مركز پدافند سایبری  همچنین وظیفه 'فرهنگ سازی' و  'آموزش' را به عهده دارد كه در این زمینه سه سطح آموزش  های تخصصی، آموزش  عمومی و سطح آگاهی رسانی به مدیران ارشد مطرح است .از این رو قرار  است كه  نشستی به منظور آموزش مدیران دستگاه ها برای استفاده از ایمیل های بومی   برگزار شود .

----------


## tofighsob

*نارضايتي كاربران از گوگل*

 نتایج این همه پرسی پس از اعلام جدیدترین خط مشی امنیتی گوگل و تسهیل  دسترسی حجم  زیادی از داده های سرویس های آن از جمله یوتیوب و جی میل اعلام  می شود. 
به  گزارش شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از Ciol، بر اساس جدیدترین نظر سنجی  صورت گرفته  کاربران این موتور جستجو جمع آوری داده های شخصی شان توسط این  غول جستجو با اهداف  تجاری را نپذیرفتند و آن را حرکتی قبیح و فرصت جویانه  برشمردند. 
در این نظر  سنجی که توسط مرکز Pew Internet & American Life صورت  گرفته است نشان داد که 65  درصد کاربران جمع آوری اطلاعات شخصی و جستجوهایی  که انجام می دهند را توسط گوگل بد  توصیف کرده اند. 
آنها نگران محدود شدن اطلاعات بدست آمده از نتایج جستجو هستند  و حتی 73  درصد از شرکت کنندگان در این نظرسنجی بیان داشته اند که آنها به ردیابی   جستجوهایشان در وب و شخصی سازی آتی نتایج جستجو رای مثبت نمی دهند و این  نقض آشکار  حریم خصوصی آنهاست. این نظرسنجی در فاصله زمانی 20 ژانویه تا 19  فوریه بین 2253 فرد  بالای 18 سال صورت گرفت.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ارائه خدمات ویدئو کنفرانس توسط مخابرات روی پهنای باند 2 مگابیت بر ثانیه*







مدیر کل کنترل و مدیریت شبکه مخابراتی تهران گفت: در حالی که سرویس* ویدئو   کنفرانس روی پهنای باند 128 کیلو بیت بر ثانیه قابل ارائه است، مخابرات  برای افزایش  کیفیت، ویدئو کنفرانس را روی 2 مگابیت بر ثانیه ارائه می*دهد.

  جمشید بهاری در گفت*وگو با فارس، اظهار داشت: شرکت مخابرات برای  سرویس*  ویدئو کنفرانس پهنای باند 2 مگابیت بر ثانیه اختصاص داده است.

 مدیر کل کنترل و مدیریت شبکه مخابراتی شرکت مخابرات استان تهران افزود:  البته  پهنای باند 128 کیلو بیت بر ثانیه برای ارائه سرویس* ویدئو کنفرانس  جواب گو است؛  اما اگر بخواهیم کیفیت افزایش یابد باید پهنای باند را  افزایش دهیم.

 وی ادامه داد: از این رو مخابرات برای ارائه این سرویس پهنای باند 2 مگابیت بر  ثانیه را اختصاص داده است.

 مدیر کل کنترل و مدیریت شبکه مخابراتی شرکت مخابرات استان تهران، صرفه  جویی در  زمان و هزینه*ها را از ویژگی*های سرویس* ویدئو کنفرانس عنوان کرد.

 بهاری همچنین با اشاره به تعرفه*های این سرویس توضیح داد: تعرفه*های سرویس  ویدئو  کنفرانس شامل دو بخش داخل استانی و خارج استانی می*شود.

 وی ادامه داد: تعرفه بین دو نود (نقطه) برای داخل استان به ازای ساعت نخست  100  هزار تومان و برای خارج استان 260 هزار تومان است که برای تشویق  کاربران هزینه  ساعات اضافه نیم بها محاسبه می*شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ایجاد شبکه ملی مهارت برای توسعه آموزش های مهارتی* 



شبکه ملی مهارت به منظور گسترش فناوری اطلاعات در جهت توسعه بیش از پیش  آموزش  های مهارتی  و حرفه ای با همکاری میان سازمان فناوری اطلاعات و  سازمان فنی و حرفه  ای کشور ایجاد خواهد شد.

مهندس "علی حکیم جوادی" در مراسم امضاء تفاهم نامه ایجاد  شبکه ملی مهارت،*  افزود: معماری این شبکه با همکاری بخش خصوصی طراحی می شود و اجرای  آن به  صورت مشترک میان سازمان فناوری اطلاعات ایران و سازمان فنی و حرفه ای کشور   عملیاتی می شود.  
 وی افزود: بر این اساس،* 33 مرکز ستادی و 650 آموزشگاه سازمان فنی و حرفه  ای و  همچنین و 18 هزار آموزشگاه خصوصی تحت نظر این سازمان به تدریج به این  شبکه متصل  خواهند شد.

 وی خاطرنشان کرد: با راه اندازی این شبکه،* اطلاعات بسیار زیاد و ارزشمندی  روی  آن به اشتراک گذاشته خواهند شد و امیدواریم با تقویت مرکز داده های  سازمان فنی و  حرفه ای این مرکز به عنوان مرکز اصلی اتصال به شبکه ملی  مهارت و اشتراک داده ها  مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.

 علی حکیم جوادی یکی از کاربردهای اصلی این شبکه را برطرف کردن بخشی از  نیازهای  آموزشی مورد نیاز خصوصا در دستگاه ها و بخش های مختلف دانست و  تاکید کرد: با اجرای  این شبکه صرفه جویی های زیادی محقق خواهد شد چرا که  بر اساس برخی اطلاعات موجود،*  35 درصد از هزینه های آموزشی مربوط به فضای  فیزیکی و رفت و آمد و غیره مربوط است که  با ایجاد چنین شبکه هایی حذف  خواهد شد.

 وی با بیان این مطلب که 30 درصد از قوانین برنامه پنجم توسعه مربوط به  فناوری  اطلاعات است ادامه داد: یکی از از شاخص های 14 گانه دولت ارائه 30  درصد آموزش ها به  صورت الکترونیکی است که در همین راستا و تا کنون فاز  نخست شبکه علمی و شبکه ملی  مدارس به بهره برداری رسیده و امروز نیز تفاهم  نامه ایجاد شبکه ملی مهارت به امضاء  می رسد.

 به گزارش سیتنا،* دکتر  پرند،*  رئیس سازمان فنی و حرفه ای کشور نیز در این مراسم اظهار داشت: شبکه  ملی مهارت در  جهت اجرای نظام جامع مهارت و فناوری اجرایی می شود.

 وی فازهای اجرایی این شبکه به چهار دسته تقسیم کرد و افزود: این پرو*ژه در  فاز  نخست در سازمان فنی و حرفه ای، سپس در دانشگاه جامع علمی و کاربردی  اجرایی می شود  پس از آن در دانشگاه های فنی و حرفه ای و برخی از مدارس  آموزش و پرورش اجرایی خواهد  شد.

 وی تاکید کرد: در حوزه محتوایی نیز بر اساس برنامه 5 ساله تدوین شده،*به  مرور  زمان 300 استاندارد آموزشی به صورت آموزش مجازی ایجاد خواهد شد و با  استفاده از  شبکه ملی مهارت مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.

 *رئیس سازمان فنی و حرفه ای کشور تصریح کرد: بر اساس تصویب مجامع بین  المللی  ایران متولی آموزش های مجازی و شبه مجازی مهارتی در کشورهای اسلامی  شده است که با  ایجاد این شبکه این موضوع نیز عملیاتی خواهد شد.

 بر اساس این گزارش،* تدوین طرح و معماری ایجاد شبکه ملی مهارت مبتنی بر  زیر  ساخت های شبکه ملی اطلاعات درکشور،* اتصال کلیه نقاط تحت نظارت سازمان  آموزش فنی و  حرفه ای کشور به شبکه ملی اطلاعات شامل اتصال 33  مرکز اصلی  ستادی و ادارات کل در  استان ها، حدود 700 مرکزآموزش دولتی و نیز حدود  18000  آموزشگاه فنی و حرفه ای  آزاد، توسعه مرکز داده فعلی و ایجاد مرکز  داده پشتیبان در یک استان خارج از تهران و  حمایت از تولید محتواهای مهارت  آموزی الکترونیکی و شبیه سازهای آموزشی نرم افزاری و  سخت افزاری از جمله  بندهای این تفاهم نامه همکاری محسوب می شود.

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

مرورگر  موبایل UCWEB چین در راه آمریکا 


 بزرگترین ارائه دهنده مرورگر تلفن همراه در چین در حال آماده کردن خود  برای ورود به  بازار آمریکاست. این شرکت در راستای افزایش دامنه فعالیت های  خود از یک شرکت چینی  به یک کمپانی اینترنتی در سطح جهان این پروژه را در  دست اقدام دارد. 

اگر چه  شرکت uCWEB آنچنان در دنیا مشهور نیست اما در حال حاضر و بر روی  پلت فرم های مختلف  از جمله iOS، اندروید و سیمبین بیش از 300 میلیون کاربر  دارد. این شرکت بیش از 1000  کارمند دارد و با کمپانی نوکیا برای نصب  مرورگر اینترنتی UCWEB قرارداد دارد.  

این شرکت برای ورود به بازار آمریکا رقبای سرسختی مانند گوگل و اپل را پیش   رو دارد که بنا به آمار منتشره تسلط کاملی بر دنیای مرورگرها در آمریکا  دارند.

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

[B]راه اندازی سایت

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*کندی اینترنت»،  مصداق غش در معامله نیست؟

* * اینترنت ۱۲۸ می*خریم اما به جایش سرعت زیر  ۱۰۰ تحویل می*گیریم و سر ماه توقع داریم  که اختلاف این دو سرعت را برایمان  محاسبه کرده و از حسابمان کم کنند، ولی خبری  نمی*شود و حتی هنگامی که چند  روز اینترنتمان قطع هم شده بود، در مبلغ ماهیانه لحاظش  نکردند. این شاید  مشکل افراد کمی نباشد؛ مشکلی که آن را با مراجع در میان گذاشتیم  تا بفهمیم  مصداق غش در معامله هست یا نه؟!*

مدتی است کندی اینترنت،  بسیاری از کاربران پرشمار این دنیای مجازی در  کشورمان را دچار مشکل کرده است؛  کاربرانی که برای دریافت این خدمات،  قرارداد امضا می*کنند و پول می*پردازند، ولی  گاه ممکن است، بدون هیچ  توضیحی دسترسی*شان قطع شود؛ آن هم در شرایطی که این قطعی*ها  در  صورت*حسابشان دیده نمی*شود و حتی تخفیفی هم در پی ندارد!

 چند گاهی است که کند شدن  ناگهانی سرعت اینترنت و قطع شدن*های گاه و بیگاه  آن، موجب نارضایتی بسیاری از  کاربران این دنیای مجازی شده و اعتراضات  بسیاری در پی داشته است؛ دشواری که تا چندی  پیش، به قطعی کابل*های ارتباطی  کشورمان در خلیج فارس نسبت داده می*شد و اکنون مدتی  است که دلایلی (!) از  این دست را نیز به خود نمی*بیند.

این در حالی است که  بسیاری از کاربران هر روزه و همیشگی اینترنت در  کشورمان، از اینترنت نوع پر سرعتی  (البته در مقیاس داخلی!) بهره می*گیرند  که برای دریافت آن، قراردادی با یکی از  شرکت*های خدمات دهنده اینترنتی به  امضا رسانده*اند و بسته به نوع قراردادشان، هر  دوره مبلغی به شرکت طرف  قراردادشان می*پردازند؛ مبلغی که در قیاس با میانگین جهانی،  چه بسا گزاف  هم باشد، ولی به ظاهر تعهدی برای دریافت خدمات معمولی در پی نداشته  اشت!

به عبارت بهتر، کاربری که قرارداد دریافت اینترنت ADSL با سرعت 128  کیلو  بیت را با یکی از ISP*های فعال در منطقه محل سکونتش به امضا رسانده باشد،  توقع  ندارد که اینترنتی با سرعتی به مراتب پایین*تر از این قرارداد در  اختیارش قرار  بگیرد و حتی گاه با قطعی هم روبه*رو شود، ولی در پایان ماه،  در صورت*حسابش تغییری  نبین و مجبور به پرداخت همه مبلغ شود؛ شرایطی که  البته فعلا در کشورمان جاری است و  کمتر کاربر اینترنتی هست که صابون این  نوع ضرر به تنش نخورده باشد.

اینجاست  که اختلالات رو به افزایش دسترسی به دنیای مجازی در کشورمان از یک  سو و نارضایتی  کاربرانی که احساس می*کنند، زیان دیده*اند، ما را بر آن  داشت که به سراغ مراجع عظام  برویم و درباره غش در این معامله از ایشان  استفتا کنیم.

این هم شرح پرسش  «تابناک» از برخی از مراجع گرانقدر و پاسخ*های ایشان که امیدواریم مورد توجه  مسئولین هم قرار بگیرد:

پرسش:

با عرض سلام
از آنجا که مدتی است، سرعت اینترنت به شدت کند شده و  دلیل  واضحی برای این کندی مطرح نشده است، کاربران اینترنت که مشتری  شرکت*های خدماتی  مختلف داخل کشور هستند (هم خود مخابرات و هم شرکت*های طرف  قرارداد با آن و حتی دو  اپراتور بزرگ تلفن همراه) از خدمات دریافتی رضایت  ندارند، خدمات ارائه شده به  مشتریان با هزینه*ای که برای آن می*پردازند  هم*خوانی ندارد، برای نمونه، برای  دریافت اینترنت با سرعت ۱۲۸ قرارداد  بسته اند، اما سرعتی به مراتب کمتر دریافت  می*کنند و اینجاست که شبهه غش  در معامله به ذهن می*رسد؛ آن هم در شرایطی که  ما*به*التفاوت آن به مشتریان  بازگردانده نمی*شود؛ لطفا بفرمایید آیا این امر مصداق غش در معامله است یا  نه؟

آیا شرکت*هایی که متعهد به ارائه خدمات شده اند، ولی در  انجام وظایف خود کوتاهی کردند، موظف به پرداخت خسارت به مشتریان خود  هستند؟

*پاسخ آیت الله العظمی  ******ای
بسمه  تعالی
سلام علیکم و  رحمت*الله و برکاته
در فرض سؤال گرچه مصداق غش در معامله نیست، ولی مشتری اگر  مغبون باشد، حق دارد قرارداد را فسخ نماید.
موفق و مؤید باشید


*پاسخ آیت الله العظمی صافی  گلپایگانی
علیکم  السلام و رحمة الله
به طور کلی چنانچه شرکت*های مخابراتی در مقابل وجهی  که از  مشترکین می*گیرند امکانات ناقص ارائه دهند ضامنند و الله العالم 14  ربیع الثانی  1433

*پاسخ آیت  الله العظمی مکارم شیرازی
بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با اهدای سلام و  تحیت؛
چنانچه  کوتاهی در خدمات رسانی از ناحیه آنها باشد مسئول هستند.
همیشه موفق  باشید

*پاسخ  آیت الله العظمی مظاهری
بسمه تعالی
اگر طبق قرارداد عمل نشود، جبران خسارت لازم است.
حسین المظاهری

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*لری*پیج، گوگل را نابود کرد*

 مدیر سابق بخش مهندسی گوگل و مدیر همراه کنونی در بخش  توسعه مایکروسافت،  جیمز ویتاکر، در روز سه شنبه مطلب مفصلی را درباره این که چرا پس  از سه  سال همکاری پرثمر و مستمر با گوگل، تصمیم به ترک این شرکت گرفت، منتشر  نموده  است. 



این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


 
 

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید


 
   به گزارش سرویس علمی فناوری جام نیوز (28 اسفند /18 مارس)، جیمز ویتاکر  که سه  سال متمادی مدیر بخش مهندسی گوگل بود، چندی پیش به طور ناگهانی از  این کمپانی  استعفا کرد و به مایکروسافت پیوست. حال پس از چند ماه از ترک  گوگل، وی لب به سخن  گشوده و به تشریح دلایل خود برای خروج از این کمپانی  پرداخته است. او معتقد است که  موسس و مدیرعامل فعلی گوگل، لری پیچ در حال  نابود کردن گوگل است.
 مدیر سابق بخش مهندسی گوگل و مدیر همراه کنونی در بخش توسعه مایکروسافت،  جیمز  ویتاکر، در روز سه شنبه مطلب مفصلی را درباره این که چرا پس از سه  سال همکاری پرثمر  و مستمر با گوگل، تصمیم به ترک این شرکت گرفت، منتشر  نموده است. پست او در بلاگ  MSDN مایکروسافت، درباره موضوعاتی است که اخیرا  نقل مجلس رسانه*ها شده* است، اما  نکته*هایی در سخنان وی وجود دارد که که  ناشی از لمس نزدیک مساله توسط وی است و از  این رو سخنان وی منحصر به فرد و  قابل تامل محسوب می*شوند. چکیده سخنان ویتاکر آن  است که وی باور دارد،  مدیرعامل فعلی و یکی از پایه گذاران گوگل، لری پیج، این  کمپانی را به طور  کامل نابود خواهد کرد.
 بحث اصلی ویتاکر از آنجا آغاز می*شود که اریک اشمیت، مدیرعامل سابق، کنار  رفت و  لری پیج سکان امور را در دست گرفت. ویتاکر معتقد است که تا قبل از  لری پیج، تبلیغات  همواره منبع در آمد اصلی گوگل بود که به کمک آن، مهندسین  گوگل می*توانستند محصولات  نوآورانه*ای را تولید کنند. اما پس از تغییر  سمت مذکور، تبلیغات به آخرین گزینه  تبدیل شد و دقیقا عکس روند سابق پیش  گرفته شد. محصولات گوگل کم کم نابود شدند و  بسیاری از آنها فقط وسیله ای  برای جمع*آوری اطلاعات پرسنلی بیشتر از کاربران گوگل  تبدیل شدند. حال  کمپانی باید منت تبلیغ کنندگان را بکشد.
 ویتاکر نوشته: "در زمان اریک اشمیت، تبلیغات همواره در پس*زمینه و پنهان   بودند... گوگل همچون کارخانه تولید کننده نوآوری و خلاقیت بود، که به  کارمندان و  مهندسین نیروی لازم جهت نوآوری را از طریق اهداء جوایز،  پاداش*های ویژه و تعطیلی  20% زمان می*داد. درآمد بالای حاصل از تبلیغات،  به ما مسئولین اجازه می*داد تا  بیاندیشیم، خلاقیت به خرج دهیم و بسازیم...  اینها برای آن زمان بود، اما الان  چه؟"
 به نوشته زومیت، ویتاکر می گوید، لری*پیج شیفته فیس*بوک شده بود، چرا که  این  شبکه اجتماعی می*تواند، به دلیل به اشتراک*گذاری اطلاعات در هنگام  استفاده از سایر  خدمات سایت، اطلاعات وسیعی از مشخصات شخصی کاربرانش را  جمع آوری کند. گوگل واقعا  نیاز داشت تا پس از تلاش*های ناموفقی مثل Wave  یا Buzz بالاخره به شکلی وارد فضای  شبکه*های اجتماعی شود و تنها دلیل این  امر نیز درآمد ناشی از تبلیغات آن بود.
 ویتاکر ادامه می*دهد:
لری پیج بر اشتباه خود پافشاری کرد و در نهایت پروژه  شبکه اجتماعی گوگل به  جای اجتماعی و آزاد بودن تبدیل به محصولی با کنترل کامل گوگل  روی آن شد  که دیگر راه برگشتی نیز برای آن وجود ندارد. نام Google+ نیز بسیار بد   انتخاب شده است، چرا که این حس را القا می کند که گوگل به تنهایی کامل نبود  و  جستجو، اندروید، Youtube و ... همه باید ساختاری اجتماعی می*داشتند و  به تنهایی  ناقص بودند... منظورم را می فهمید؟ بدتر از همه این بود که  خلاقیت*ها نیز باید بر  مبنای شبکه اجتماعی می*بودند. اندیشه*ای که  می*خواست گوگل پلاس را تبدیل به مرکز  جهان کند و شکست خورد، از بنیان  اشتباه بود.
 ویتاکر در انتهای مطلبش می گوید: "گوگل قدیم مکانی عالی برای کار کردن بود، اما  گوگل جدید...؟!"

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دایره المعارف بریتانیکا فقط بصورت اینترنتی


*
 دایره المعارف بریتانیکا ۲۴۴ سال پیش اولین کتاب خود  را در «ا

----------

*abady*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------

